# Sticky  Post your BEFORE & AFTER success story photo's



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't have an "after" photo yet of my self, becuase I'm still "during."

However, I thought it would be good to get a single thread together with all the before/after success pictures. Lets keep it simple and concise:

1) Before & After Weight (or dimensions/etc)
2) Before & After Photos
3) How long it took to transform yourself
4) Brief Statement of how you did it

Hypothetical Example:

Hi, I'm bob, I went from 280 to 220 in 10 months by cutting fried food and soda's and riding 3x wk, here's my photo's:










and


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Come on ya'll....this board was littered with success stories when it first popped up...lets get them gathered up!!


----------



## gti2k2000 (Apr 18, 2005)

I was 230 lbs. on Jan. 1st. I'm now 195 lbs. and still working at a lower target. I just got on that f%$&ing trainer every day and stopped the snacking. Losing is a lot harder that gaining at 51.Weather is getting better, so, I'll be able to do real rides almost daily. There is a trail a quarter mile from the house. I guess the real trick is sticking with it and keeping the weight off. I tend to get lazy in the fall when the snow starts.


----------



## bigkahunadad (Dec 30, 2003)

*ok here it goes*

Feb 1 2002 found me at UCLA in a surgeons office talking about preperations for bariactric surgery the following may. My weight...458lbs. at 6'1" 41yrs. old I wore a size 60" waist and was obviously a mess. I started a diet/exercise routine to try and lose as much as possible before the surgery. I had so much sucess that I cancelled the surgery. Later that year I took up mtb. By thanksgiving 02 I was down to 320lbs., but had a bad mtb accident that kept me off the bike for a extended time. Fast forward to thanksgiving 04, I weigh in at 380lbs. and decide I have to get serious about my health. I take up roadbiking and got hooked, this morn I stepped on the scales at 275lbs, my goal is to get down to 220lbs., and now I'm confident I'll be able to. I wear a size 42"-44" waist now. So far this year I've logged over 1400 miles on the road and have done 3 organized centurys. The trick now is to balance my road riding with mtbing. I'll post 3 pics ,1 at 458, 1 at 380 , and 1 at 280.
Jim S.
OK HERES THE PICS!


----------



## bikerchick68 (Nov 1, 2004)

OMG!! It's been so long since I saw you at that prior weight... I'd forgotten how ya looked then... have I mentioned today how proud I am of you??? 

I am bigkahunas lil sis and a roadie as well... gave my mtn bike to my nephew, kahunas boy, since he needed a bigger size as he is growing... 

anyway, if THIS post doesn't inspire you, nothing will! we have ridden the 3 centuries together... our first 3 for both of us... kahuna is just getting stronger and stronger and really challenges me to keep up now! (insert I have to draft him to keep up these days! LOL) It's so fun to have such a great hobby in common with my big brother, and gives us an endless source of conversation and a great way to spend time together away from TV, phones and pagers! 

bigkahunadad... you really are an inspiration...


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Sure*

In 2004 I lost close to 60 pounds and over the winter gained some back.
More on that later.

I'm still trying to lose that but the new job and the wifes' health problems aren't
making it easier.

Last summer it was easy to lose the weight since my job had been outsourced 
and after looking for jobs in the AM all I had to do was ride. Almost 2500 miles 
later....

Here's some before and after pics:

Before Just Big - Sheesh:









After I'd lost about 60 pounds:









My rides:
https://pod.ath.cx/bikedecide/bikedecide.html

My Specialized Epic Dual Boinger on the left, my Giant TCR2 roadie on the right.
If you click on the bike icons you can go to a series of ride reports I've done around
those rides.

My wife has lost over 150 pounds since those days and she's a lot faster on the
bike - she initially rode a recumbent but now has a mountain bike and is looking
at getting a road bike. I'll see if she's agreeable to having her own pics
posted.


----------



## mr magu (Jul 20, 2004)

*Okay I'm In...*



ncj01 said:


> I don't have an "after" photo yet of my self, becuase I'm still "during."
> 
> However, I thought it would be good to get a single thread together with all the before/after success pictures. Lets keep it simple and concise:
> 
> ...


Started riding in January 2003. 245 buck naked.
I'm down to 194 and in better shape than ever, ride 3X or more a week, RHR is 49, and I want to lose at least 10 more, ideaaly 15, 180 seems reasonable. Oh, I'm 41 and 5'9".
Pix to follow as soon as I get some recent ones to do b4 and after. I enjoy these kind o' threads, they inspire me. I sometimes feel like noone knows the "thrill of fitness"( hey- book title?  ).

Has anyone else hit this wall, that is, have you guys experienced a huge slowdown in the pounds lost after a certain point/ It took me three months to lose twenty, another six to lose another twnty, and now over a year to lose the last 10-15. The doc says I'm very heathy across the board i.e. very low cholesteral, good overall health, etc. She says it's the muscle from riding that I _gained_ which accounts for the difficulty in losing the rest...
Well?


----------



## icodeit (Mar 31, 2005)

mr magu said:


> The doc says I'm very heathy across the board i.e. very low cholesteral, good overall health, etc. She says it's the muscle from riding that I _gained_ which accounts for the difficulty in losing the rest...
> Well?


Yup. Same thing happened to me when I started in the gym. Lost about 25lbs in a about 4 months, then I could lose nothing. Thing was all my clothing got looser on me, but the weight stayed the same.

Basically it was the muscle gain off setting the weight loss.


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

I used to weigh 215 w/ 12% body fat then I got a really cool girlfriend. Four months later I got a dog. Two years later I weigh 240lbs and have an unknown amount of body fat. Good news is can still buy bike parts just as fast as I was I could two years ago.


----------



## relate27 (Sep 15, 2004)

i have only been riding about 2 years now and not all that much until just recently.i own a 2003 redline monocog. i started out at about 325 or so.. im 6'0 .. my bike is a singlespeed. i am not at 295. i just changed cogs on my bike to a 16t cog so its a little more challenging to ride for me wich is good. i havent lost a ton fo weight but its a start and i know im getting stronger cause i can do things that i used to not be able to do on bike such as riding distances and hills.this pic is of me last year at 320 at south padre island sept 2004.im on the far left with the greyt shirt on and shorts








today i feel great and have a ton of energy i started commuting to work everyday now on my singlespeed and riding about 2 hours after i get off of work almost everyday.the ride is only about 30 moinutes but it has a couple good hills that i dread riding almost everday.i consider riding my SS training till i can afford a mountain bike.i am thinking about getting a bigger chainwheel pretty soon too within the next 6 months or so. hopefully in a year i'll have a mountain bike and be kicking some ass here in austin on the trails. best of luck to each of you.i have a long ways to go myself and seeing the weight some of you guys lost inspires me to keep on riding thanks!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Call me "The Amazing Shrinking Man"!!*

On March 11 this year, I weighed in at 581 pounds. I went through Bariatric Surgery on the date of March 11, 2005. The posted weight here is my presurgical weighin to calculate anesthesia needed for the Surgery. My current weighin is at 462 as of this morning! Hooah!  I have recently taken up MTB again as I am again capable of doing it ! March I was in a wheelchair because of my weight. I am still on supplemental oxygen therapy, but am now riding easy trails(Easy for most people, that is!). I carry my O2 in a backpack sleeve my provider found for me, so I can ride with my O2 on. I am also walking 1-2 miles daily now either outside or on a treadmill when the weather is bad. I bought a used Royce Union for $50.00. I know, a Huffy, but it's what I can afford for now and it's holding up well with my big carcass riding it offroad! Needless to say, I'm not doing any freestyle riding(No drops or jumps) but WTH! I'm back in the saddle and riding again! This is a HUGE triumph for me as I wasn't sure I'd even make it this far. Even better, my Diabetes has apparently gone away as I am no longer using my insulin and my blood sugars are holding dead on normal!  All in all, I think I will definately reach my goal weight of 250 pounds by next Summer! Here's a link to my blog, The Amazing Shrinking Man if you want to follow my progress: http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com . I'll post some pics as soon as I can get them shrunk down to an acceptable size for the servers here.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

I am not a clydesdale and i don't post in this forum, but people like you just inspire me. It's great to hear stories like these. 
Great to hear the progress, but HUFFY...WAHH. I'm betting if you get a real bike, you'll loose weight twice as fast. Actually I guaruntee it. 

Goodluck 
Bryan


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks Bry!*



b12yan88 said:


> I am not a clydesdale and i don't post in this forum, but people like you just inspire me. It's great to hear stories like these.
> Great to hear the progress, but HUFFY...WAHH. I'm betting if you get a real bike, you'll loose weight twice as fast. Actually I guaruntee it.
> 
> Goodluck
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan! I appreciate the support! Actually, it's nice the response I am generally getting from the cycling community. I've found cyclists to generally a GREAT bunch of people! Very few bad apples, so what can I say! As to a better bike, I'm saving up for a 29er to eventually replace the ol' Royce Union! By then I'll probably have it completely worn out anyway!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I just thought I would brag a bit!*



stormcrowe said:


> Thanks Bryan! I appreciate the support! Actually, it's nice the response I am generally getting from the cycling community. I've found cyclists to generally a GREAT bunch of people! Very few bad apples, so what can I say! As to a better bike, I'm saving up for a 29er to eventually replace the ol' Royce Union! By then I'll probably have it completely worn out anyway!


By the way, y'all, I have an update on my weight loss! As of yesterday, I have lost 136 pounds! Hoooah! Just thought I would brag a bit!


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

*Okay I'm in...*

Okay . Last season I got myself a brand new mtn bike with great intentions to ride. I had quit smoking in Jan 2004 cold turkey...gained the weight. Then last spring I had to undergo 2 major surgeries and spent months recovering. The weight piled on!
Stress from work didn't help any.

This spring I finally got fed up at work and packed up and moved out west. I weighed 276 when i left and am now down around 247lb. I picked up a KONA Dawg Primo at the end of april and have been riding it ever since. I ride at least 4 times a week and race every thursday night. Tonights race included 1400 feet of elevation.

Ultimately my goal will be too get my weight under 200lb.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Way To Go, Ski!*



skihillguy said:


> Okay . Last season I got myself a brand new mtn bike with great intentions to ride. I had quit smoking in Jan 2004 cold turkey...gained the weight. Then last spring I had to undergo 2 major surgeries and spent months recovering. The weight piled on!
> Stress from work didn't help any.
> 
> This spring I finally got fed up at work and packed up and moved out west. I weighed 276 when i left and am now down around 247lb. I picked up a KONA Dawg Primo at the end of april and have been riding it ever since. I ride at least 4 times a week and race every thursday night. Tonights race included 1400 feet of elevation.
> ...


WAY TO GO!  Keep up the great work! Win , lose or draw, you're still riding! Keep up this level and you WILL make your goal! I know taking riding back up has done wonders for me!


----------



## vegancx (Jun 17, 2004)

I guess I hardly qualify as a clyde anymore, so I feel a bit funny posting. That said, here goes...

I graduated from high school at 240 lbs. Completely inactive. On my way to on even higher weight. 44 inch waist
Went to college, went vegan, discoved cycling, lost 60 lbs. 
Hurt my knees, then broke my foot, gained 30 lbs. 
Graduated from college at 212 lbs. 
Moved to NJ, started grad school, joined the cycling team, started working with a coach, lost about 50 lbs.

Currently, I'm around 165, 34 inch waist. 
It's been about a 6 year process, but I think I've finally changed my lifestyle enough to stay within a healthy weight range. Funny thing is, none of my teammates have any notion of how big I once was.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*This is a work in progress post!*

I know, a road pic, but this is me down by 161 pounds at this point!  This is a 7 mile ride I was on! I'm feeling pretty good here! Progress! Wait til I hit my goal weight!


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Way to go fellas! About 2 months ago I has a serious look at my diet and fitness. I have cut out most sugar, carbs and other "problem" foods. No more fast food, no more soda. I also started riding seriously again (3-4 x/week) and I feel like a new man! I have dropped about 15lbs and feel really strong on the bike again. I am at 221lbs (down from 237) as of this morning and feel confident I will reach my goal of 200lbs by the end of the summer. I will get up a couple pics as soon as I can dig 'em out. 

Stormcrowe: Your BLOG has been a real inspiration for me brother! Keep it up and know that I am routing for you!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks GusTopher!*

Actually, my blog helps me as well. It allows me to vent frustration and gives me tangible proof of how well I am doing! You might keep some kind of journal yourself to track your progress on weight loss and miles as well! It helps keep frustration at bay. By the way, don't forget the vitamins and keep your protien to a MINIMUM of 65 grams per day! DO NOT GO BELOW that figure! Don't forget to eat Beans and rice at least once a week, you need some carbs and beans and rice is an EXCELLENT source of complex amino acids your body needs and CANNOT make even if you are taking vitamin supplements. DOn't forget vitamin B12 either, you can get liquid B12 at Walmart for less than $10.00! Put a dropper of it under your tongue at least once a week. It'll jack up your metabolism and give you scads more energy! Not to mention it's good for you! 


GusTopher said:


> Way to go fellas! About 2 months ago I has a serious look at my diet and fitness. I have cut out most sugar, carbs and other "problem" foods. No more fast food, no more soda. I also started riding seriously again (3-4 x/week) and I feel like a new man! I have dropped about 15lbs and feel really strong on the bike again. I am at 221lbs (down from 237) as of this morning and feel confident I will reach my goal of 200lbs by the end of the summer. I will get up a couple pics as soon as I can dig 'em out.
> 
> Stormcrowe: Your BLOG has been a real inspiration for me brother! Keep it up and know that I am routing for you!


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, I am pretty much following that to the letter, minus the beans and rice. Maybe I will incorporate that into the diet!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

You guys rock. Stormcrowe, man, I don't know what to say. That's focking awesome.

I have had the pleasure of watching my mom drop from 220 lbs to 150 ... she can borrow clothes from my wife, and I have never seen her so delighted and confident. She's in her early fifties. My stepdad is down from 310 to 230 ... also pretty cool.

And both thanks to biking ... they both do road exclusively, but I still love them. My mom racked up 5000 miles last season, placed second in a triathlon, and my stepdad wasn't too far behind (in terms of road miles). 

Just keep riding.

Of course, I should mention that eating at my mom's haus is no longer the absolute experience in rich, creamy hedonism it once was, but I'll take the trade.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Hmmm, not sure how to start this but on 12/1/04 I weighed in at my all time high of 220 pounds. I decided it was time to start losing some weight. I started going to the gym 5 - 6 times a week for 2 - 3 hours a day. I mostly did cardio but I did some weights as well. I also really paid attention to what I ate. For breakfast I would have brown rice and oatmeal. I would have a protein shake around 10:00 then for lunch I would have either rice or soup. About 2:00 I would have another protein shake then I would have a light dinner, usually a 6" sub from Subway. I would have another protein shake around 8:00 at night. During this time I was only getting on my bike about once a week. By 3/28/05 I was down to 183 pounds. Since then I have been spending much more time on the bike and I am only getting to the gym about once a week to work on my upper body. Right now I weigh 174 pounds. I have lost a total of 46 pounds so far. I am hoping by the beginning of next years race season I will be down to 165 pounds. A couple of other important numbers my body fat has gone down from 24.7% to 15.9%. I am really paying more attention to those numbers now than I am my weight. I want to be down to the 12% - 13% by December.

Here is the closest thing I could find to a before picture. Unfortunately my computer crashed so I lost most of my pictures. In the picture I was only about 205 pounds.
The second picture was this past weekend.


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

LowCel said:


> Hmmm, not sure how to start this but on 12/1/04 I weighed in at my all time high of 220 pounds. I decided it was time to start losing some weight. I started going to the gym 5 - 6 times a week for 2 - 3 hours a day. I mostly did cardio but I did some weights as well. I also really paid attention to what I ate. For breakfast I would have brown rice and oatmeal. I would have a protein shake around 10:00 then for lunch I would have either rice or soup. About 2:00 I would have another protein shake then I would have a light dinner, usually a 6" sub from Subway. I would have another protein shake around 8:00 at night. During this time I was only getting on my bike about once a week. By 3/28/05 I was down to 183 pounds. Since then I have been spending much more time on the bike and I am only getting to the gym about once a week to work on my upper body. Right now I weigh 174 pounds. I have lost a total of 46 pounds so far. I am hoping by the beginning of next years race season I will be down to 165 pounds. A couple of other important numbers my body fat has gone down from 24.7% to 15.9%. I am really paying more attention to those numbers now than I am my weight. I want to be down to the 12% - 13% by December.
> 
> Here is the closest thing I could find to a before picture. Unfortunately my computer crashed so I lost most of my pictures. In the picture I was only about 205 pounds.
> The second picture was this past weekend.


Awesome, you lost weight and gained Ellsworth! I need to start working on that part of things...


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL, yeah funny how things work out. The bike in the first picture wasn't even mine, it was the shop owners. At the time I rode a Superlight but I had shipped it out to Moab. I ended up riding there for about a week. I can't wait to go back there and ride now that there is less to have to carry up the climbs.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*No problem Gus!*

 Please do add them Gus, preferably brown rice as it's higher in Lysine than white, but white will do. Beans are also an excellent source of Lysine as well as THE best source of vegetable protien there is, especially soybeans or pinto! Kidney are good as well. Stay away from canned baked beans because of the sugar and fats. Here's a good meal to try out! Navy Beans(dry), cooked in chicken broth with a chicken breast, shredded. You can make the broth by boiling the chicken breast in it(It's easier if you use a boneless breast BTW). After boiling, remove and discard the skin, shred the breast finely! Add brown rise, add a bit of wild rice if you like as well, gives it a great flavor. add 1/4 cup FINELY chopped red peppers(Mild) as well as a bit of Paprika. Emerils BAM(tm) seasoning is a good substitute for the paprika BTW! It gives the dish a nice Creole flavor! add minced onions(Great source of vitamin C) and simmer til done. Tastes better the second day by the way! Enjoy!


GusTopher said:


> Thanks for the tips, I am pretty much following that to the letter, minus the beans and rice. Maybe I will incorporate that into the diet!


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Stormcrowe. The thread got bumped so i naturally remembered your progress. Looking good there man. Since you started talking about healthy eating habits, ill tell you about mine. I take this packed multi vitamine daily. It's a really good deal and should last pretty long

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ast/multi-pro.html

That's the best one i have found so far. 
Another thing, even 65 grams is too little honestly. You guys should be getting much much more. I take 80 grams worth just from dairy products and a whey protein powder ( optimum whey). Then theres also meat and other foods that give me protein. I take a lot of protein, but im not a believer in the atkins. I think that thing is stupid because everyone needs carbs. But i do limit carbs to only complex fibers and grains. What reallly helpled me giving up soda, juice, candy, and other sweets is religion, haha. i gave them up for lent and it kinda just stayed. Although now i do eat sweets on the weekends, which doesn't seem to be doing much. Although im only at 10% body fat, that's how i live my life, and to me it's not suffering at all. When ever you get frustrated about eating that stuff, just think about Steak. Steak's so damn good, i don't even care about sweets anymore.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

This might be posted somewhere but for the protein check out Optimum Nutrition protein shakes. The only one I really like is the vanilla milkshake one, the cookies and cream is terrible. It has 23 grams of protein but only 110 calories per serving. Sorry if this is already on here somewhere.

I have one good protein smoothie a day. To make it I have 3/4 cup milk, 1/2 a small container of dannon light and fit yogurt, 4 or 5 strawberries, 1 tablespoon Smuckers natural peanut butter and one scoop of protein powder. Mix that up then add ice to the blender. It actually tastes really good.


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*thanks for the motivation..*

I just replied to your PM before reading this. This is a great thread. I'm up to about 205 right now..and would like to get down to 185. As I sit here drinking a tall coffee laced with sugar...about to head on vacation for a week of drunken debauchery and gluttony..is it ok if I start next week ?

I do hope to at least be below 200 by the time of the shuffle. Sadly..I've still not been riding much and I'm still pushing one gear, which means I'll probably be pushing a lot in general in WV. Oh well....I"m still looking foward to it and can't wait.

I would like to catch you in chat sometime..to talk about what you've accomplished, get some advice, ideas, source of more motiviation, etc. from you. Congrats Bruce !!! Congrats to everone in this thread !!!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I was talking BARE MINIMUM protein*

 Actually, my personal protein intake is based on 1 gram protein/kilo of body mass on a descending scale as I lose weight. 65 grams is the minimum you would need to avoid protein malnutrition syndrome. I'm using a protein supplement of 6TBSP soy protein powder(called Carb Solutions[tm]), 8oz 1% milk, 2 tbsp dry milk, Soy powder is choc or strawberry or vanilla flavored BTW. Gives 32 grams protein and tastes ok. I'm pushing around 150-175 grams protein / day currently and drinking plenty of fluids including cranberry juice to protect my kidneys(64 oz/day). You have to remember though, I'm currently only capable of eating 3 oz(Volume,not weight) of food per meal due to stomach surgery. As I get closer to my goal weight, I will start increasing my food volume and will eventually be able to eat 8 oz volume per meal. I'll have to take supplements like calcium and multivitamins the rest of my life as well because of the modifacations to my body. I really had no choice though as I would have shortly died if I didn't take drastic action! NOT KIDDING ABOUT THAT EITHER! I basically made a lifelong commitment here. As to my information source for my protein intake and the minimums? I have a dietician! I am also under the care of a dietician to avoid various malabsorption issues because of the surgical changes.


b12yan88 said:


> Hey Stormcrowe. The thread got bumped so i naturally remembered your progress. Looking good there man. Since you started talking about healthy eating habits, ill tell you about mine. I take this packed multi vitamine daily. It's a really good deal and should last pretty long
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ast/multi-pro.html
> 
> ...


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*Here's Mine.....*

http://www.bodybuildingworld.com/vol9_3/dfishel.html


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Wow! Not Bad!*

By the way, an update on MY progress! I have now lost 186 pounds! Not bad for a hair over 4 months! I have another 14 pounds til I hit the loss of a "Clyde" in weight! That's right, 200 off then! I'd say a couple more weeks til that benchmark! Here's my current pic in the progress!


xdefx said:


> http://www.bodybuildingworld.com/vol9_3/dfishel.html


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

xdefx said:


> http://www.bodybuildingworld.com/vol9_3/dfishel.html


I had to laugh... his name's Dwayne, so is mine... he lived in rural central PA, where I'm living now... he had a reputation for being able to eat anything, which is the same reputation I enjoy amongst friends and family... we both weigh ~210 lbs, do a lot of weight lifting, and ride.. hell, I wonder if we both went to Penn State.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

vegancx said:


> I graduated from high school at 240 lbs. Completely inactive. On my way to on even higher weight. 44 inch waist
> 
> Went to college, went vegan, discoved cycling
> 
> Currently, I'm around 165, 34 inch waist.


Ultra cool. How tall are you??


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*How tall am I???*

6'3" is height, and 186 pounds off now as of yesterday!


ncj01 said:


> Ultra cool. How tall are you??


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I know it's off topic, but.........*

I just enrolled in school for a degree in nursing! It's a 2 year program for an RN license! Think how handy I'll be around MTB trails!  This is off topic, but kinda on as well as it's part of my recovery process!



stormcrowe said:


> 6'3" is height, and 186 pounds off now as of yesterday!


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*Too Funny - Spelled the same way .....*



Dwayne said:


> I had to laugh... his name's Dwayne, so is mine... he lived in rural central PA, where I'm living now... he had a reputation for being able to eat anything, which is the same reputation I enjoy amongst friends and family... we both weigh ~210 lbs, do a lot of weight lifting, and ride.. hell, I wonder if we both went to Penn State.


Ha Ha, that's Williamsport to be exact, and no, didn't go to Penn State =;-( But I am a huge fan, used to have season tickets as a youngster. I am a little over 210 these days as I had a little rebound after my last contest back in October. Two straight years of extreme dieting took it's toll on me! This is the first summer I have had to enjoy myself in 2 years. Cookouts and beer, and since you're in Central PA, that's Yeungling to be exact !!

Dwayne


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

stormcrowe said:


> I just enrolled in school for a degree in nursing! It's a 2 year program for an RN license! Think how handy I'll be around MTB trails!  This is off topic, but kinda on as well as it's part of my recovery process!


what was your profession before ?


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*My former profession!*

I used to be a long haul truck driver! I worked 48 states, Canada and Alaska. I also worked overseas in the Middle East with Haliburton and in Siberia working for BP developing pipelines as an equipment hauler. Before that I was a soldier.


b12yan88 said:


> what was your profession before ?


----------



## vegancx (Jun 17, 2004)

ncj01 said:


> Ultra cool. How tall are you??


5'9" and now 160... still a little big for my height, but I can't lose any more weight without starting to lose power.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Just a quick update on my loss in progress*

I am pleased to announce I have officially lost a "Clydesdale" in weight. I've lost 210 pounds so far and only 121 to go! I now weigh in at 371, feeling strong and still riding 5-10 miles a day, going to 10+ next week!


----------



## terribleein (May 24, 2004)

Stormcrowe, keep rockin' it brotha. You're doing an amazing job. Wouldn't you say it's almost time to treat yourself to a new bike for reaching one of your goals?

I hope in a few months to be able to post a decent success story. In the last 35 days I've been eating and drinking like a health freak and have successfully dropped about 12 pounds. I'm putting in about 120-150 miles a week on the bike, running around 15 miles a week for the upcoming cross season, and working out for toning the midsection/upper-body. I'm currently standing at 6'4 with a weight of 257, and hope to be near 235 in two months. I'm trying to get rid of my lineman physique, and turn into the sprinter I have the potential to be.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Here's my before pic, The after is in my prior post*

This pic was taken at St Vincent Hospital right before my surgery! I'm currently just over 360 pounds and started at 581!. Seeing is believing! Note my wheelchair, I could barely stand up, much less walk more than 50'! Much less ride a bike!


stormcrowe said:


> I am pleased to announce I have officially lost a "Clydesdale" in weight. I've lost 210 pounds so far and only 121 to go! I now weigh in at 371, feeling strong and still riding 5-10 miles a day, going to 10+ next week!


----------



## OnePhatMoPho (Aug 19, 2005)

*game on.. !*

Ok.. Im just getting started back on the bike.. Below is a pic when I was at 313.. a few months ago.. I am currently at 292..










Back in 1996 I went from 272 down to 220 by hitting the gym and mtb'ing almost evey day in conjunction with eating 6 small healthy meals a day..

Hopefully I can repeat and maintain.. It is amazing what a career, wife, and kid can do to a body if you let your guard down..

Anyways.. I pick up my bike with the new frame tomorrow.. (i broke the old one).. Gonna get to break it in this weekend.. ..


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*You can do it! No Problem!*

Hey there [email protected] I guarantee if you commit yourself to the effort, you can achieve miracles! Believe me, I know from experience! To understand what I'm talking about, go to https://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com and read it from the beginning  


OnePhatMoPho said:


> Ok.. Im just getting started back on the bike.. Below is a pic when I was at 313.. a few months ago.. I am currently at 292..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Stormcrow- wow, what an inspiration. More people need to read your story and get motivated to get off their rears. 

In November of 2003 I was weighing in around 265lbs. I decided I had to drop some pounds. I started in a gym trying to run and lift weights. Slowly some weight strated coming off. In Feb 2004 I bought my current mountain bike. I had started mountain biking in the mid-90s but lacked motivation to ride much. The new bike kicked in my motivation. I started riding 2-3 times a week and felt my health improve and weight drop. In December of 2004 I picked up a road bike. Now in August of 2005 I weigh in at 192lbs. My weight has somewhat leveled off but my body fat percentage is droping. My original goal was 190, pretty darned close to where I'm at. I don't plan on stopping here, I will continue to cycle and maintain a healty diet. If my weight drops to the 180s that is great, if it stays around 190 that is fine too. My last doctors visit he asked how my asthma was doing. I told him I quit taking my medication since I felt fine without it. On his breathing meter I scored higher without the medication than I had 6 months before using meds. I ran my first 5k this summer, I beat my personal goal by almost 2 minutes but also won my class. I've never felt better in my life.


----------



## soundezgn (Aug 18, 2005)

*Bravo to all!*

I have to admit I've been a lurker for quite a while, but you all have inspired me to chime in... I have to begin by saying bravo to everyone here... Each and every one of you has had to work hard, and it's really paying off.

As for myself, I started out riding seriously in 1988. The first two years were strictly road, riding up to 5000+ miles a year. Then I bought my first Mountain style bike... An early Bianchi steel frame (back when suspension didn't exist). I've been hooked on the trails ever since. I finished High School in 1992 weighing in at 143 lbs.

I stopped riding for the most part though college, due to money and studies, and then working crazy hours for a job that had me jumping over the place. At my ten year High School reunion, I was at my heaviest weight yet... 238 lbs. 

Since then, I've been working on walking at lunch, riding as often as I can (two year old at home, and the wife can't cook), and watching what I'm eating. I'm down to 210lbs now, and I was having trouble getting motivated to make the next step. I've now found my motivation, and I promise to keep going, if only to keep up with all of you!!!!!

Thanks!

Jeff (aka Soundezgn)


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks Hank!*

By the way, Hank, Cumulative loss is now 220 pounds! I've slowed down, but I'm picking up muscle mass as well as bone mass from the strength training and cycling! Load bearing exercise dontcha know! Last weekend I did log 99 miles on the mountainbike and am training up for the OCT 1 DINO endurance ride in Warsaw, IN. Woohoo! Look out world! By the way, I still weigh in at about 360, but to my eyes, I'm the skinniest 360 I've ever seen!  I'm also a week into Nursing school, thas' right, an overaged college student at 45 years old!


hillbilly_hank said:


> Stormcrow- wow, what an inspiration. More people need to read your story and get motivated to get off their rears.
> 
> In November of 2003 I was weighing in around 265lbs. I decided I had to drop some pounds. I started in a gym trying to run and lift weights. Slowly some weight strated coming off. In Feb 2004 I bought my current mountain bike. I had started mountain biking in the mid-90s but lacked motivation to ride much. The new bike kicked in my motivation. I started riding 2-3 times a week and felt my health improve and weight drop. In December of 2004 I picked up a road bike. Now in August of 2005 I weigh in at 192lbs. My weight has somewhat leveled off but my body fat percentage is droping. My original goal was 190, pretty darned close to where I'm at. I don't plan on stopping here, I will continue to cycle and maintain a healty diet. If my weight drops to the 180s that is great, if it stays around 190 that is fine too. My last doctors visit he asked how my asthma was doing. I told him I quit taking my medication since I felt fine without it. On his breathing meter I scored higher without the medication than I had 6 months before using meds. I ran my first 5k this summer, I beat my personal goal by almost 2 minutes but also won my class. I've never felt better in my life.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

I was in the worst shape of my life in the summer of '03 when I started MTB'ing. I weighed 270lbs, and at 5'10", it wasn't pretty. I got down to 240lbs without even really changing my eatng habits--just riding 4-5 times a week. A month ago I decided to start eating right--no more junk food or soda  .....Now I've lost 10 more pounds and am feeling much better. Only 30 more to go.


----------



## darrenism (May 2, 2004)

I've been reading this thread for a long time and I find it incredibly inspiring. When I turned 30 it seemed that my metabolism hit a brick wall, it was now hard to lose weight. I found my 6'2" body was slowly creeping up to 240lbs. I bought a bike and I loved it. It gave me a feeling of tranquility and freedom, like the entire world just shuts down for a few hours.

In June, I had my lungs almost give out on me after a long ass ride.. smoking for 13 years will do that. I quit immediately after that, it scared the **** out of me. I have tried to quit cold turkey before, but this time it had a permanence. I could either ride or smoke, but not both.

So now its September, and I'm down to around 229. When the weather is decent I take my bike out for a few hours around Calgary and I go to the gym pretty much everyday. I think my muscle gains are offsetting fat loss weight-wise. I haven't touched a cigarette since and my blood pressure is dropping (was 144/95 before biking). 

It is not easy. When I start my rides, my legs feel like they are being mauled by pitbulls. I still eat too much though. I need portion control. Its damn hard, but I want to own 200lbs.

Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

There are lots of amazing stories here. I was fastest at 170lbs, strongest at 180lbs... now I'm around 205 at 5'10". Once I turned 30, I couldn't lose the weight as easily as I used to... it just keeps piling on. I haven't seen much mention of beer. I'm afraid my down fall is beer and pizza. Other than pizza, I don't really eat fatty or junk food. Beer and pizza is right up ther with sex and mountain biking. Pizza I can do without, but beer... do I really have to give it up?


----------



## the_guvnor (Sep 23, 2005)

I am 6 ft tall Was 17st 9 lbs (247 lbs) now 15st 6 lbs. (216 lbs) And feel alot fittter riding as ive development some pretty big leg muscles from all the rode riding ive been doing riding in my big ring.

After getting the first picture taken I started to ride alot, I could still do with getting leaner as i want to race in the dh nps next year.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

You guys are all studs.
I'm blessed with a pretty fast metabolism. After 25 though it started to pile on. Not mor than 20lb over my perfect weight, but enough to feel out of shape.
What seems to have made the biggest impact has been juicing (OJ and GrapefruitJ), and communting daily.
After a winter of this above diet (lots of pizza, I'll never give that up), I lost the job, and by sleeping late thus skipping breakfast, I seem to have shrunk my stomach. I can't eat the same portions I used to.

Some obvious tips from unexpereinced me :
*As an advise for people trying to lose weight, I'd say : try to make longer rides. 3-hour and longer rides just add up so nicely!
*Juice rather than soda or beer, obviously. Juice ain't that bad at all! when I feel like a snack, I grab the OJ or GJ carton and enjoy that. Dry cornflakes (no additives) are a decent patato chips replacements. I also like cream crackers whcih seem sortof healthy.
*I've switched to smaller pizza's. Same satisfaction, less effort to get the last slices in. Cheaper too. 350g pizza's are great. Only sometimes I add a bit of ham, cheese and pizza herbs for flavour, depending on my appetite.
*Do some intervals. The muscles seems to eat up fat like mad after good anaerobic sprints/climbs. Metabolism skyrockets.
*I always tell people that if they manage to get in 10+ hours in rides per week, they'll have a hard time eating enough to gain weight, and I'm pretty sure this unfounded theory is true. Don't eat more than you really need though.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

the_guvnor said:


> I am 6 ft tall Was 17st 9 lbs (247 lbs) now 15st 6 lbs. (216 lbs) And feel alot fittter riding as ive development some pretty big leg muscles from all the rode riding ive been doing riding in my big ring.
> 
> After getting the first picture taken I started to ride alot, I could still do with getting leaner as i want to race in the dh nps next year.


It looked like you were having more fun when you were bigger!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*You guys rock!*

Congrats to all who've dared expose themselves on this forum.

Lemme tell you the other side of the picture. No better, just different.

I weigh 185. That's a 5 year goal for myself. I'm 6'1.

When I started taking a serious look at my health I was 37 years old. I weighed anywhere between 146 and 151. I raced bikes 14 years. I could sit on the bike for 6+hrs in stage races, but couldn't walk up the stairs at home. Healthy was not me. I ate, and rode. That's about it. Up at 3 am to eat, so I could go back to bed.

I got off the bike for 5 years. Took up weight training and did it slow and right. Actually got up to 200lbs for a month or so without freaking too badly.

It's all mental. Everyone has the ability physically to do what they need, but the head games are another matter. I never wanted to 'gain weight', I just wanted to be all around a lot healthier than I was. 5000 kcals a day and still losing weight is not a viable way to live.

Bikes aren't evil to me anymore. They were for a long time. I enjoy the hell out of it again, and can be passed on the trail without the need chase someone down. Ususally.

So kudos to you folks. Clydesdale implies strong. Body and mind.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Just an update on my weight! -280*

Well, just to pass along the news here on my "work in progress", I am now down by 280 pounds! I'm weighing in at a svelte 301 now! My doctors are absolutely in shock and I'm currently in the planning stages of a road ride this coming summer from Indiana to Key West, FL!  I'll of course be passing through KY, TN, GA, and FL along the way, and will be looking for folks to ride with along the way! I'm trying to line up some sponsorship for this ride and intend to document the trip via my blog. I'm not soliciting donations here on the forum before anyone misinterprets my intent here, I'm looking for suggestions on how to round up corporate sponsorship from oh, for example a bike manufacturer or that type of thing! Well, keep spinning all of ya! See you on the trail or road sometime! Remember though, you can't recognize me by the oxygen tank on my back anymore! I definately don't have to use it to ride anymore! The BP is down to 126/64 and my at rest heart rate is down to 68 with an ejection fraction UP to 88% from 62% (This means my heart blood output is WAY up!). I am off ALL my cardiac meds as well as still off insulin and maintaining normal blood sugar! I truly believe I've gotten my life back here! If I think about going back to my old ways, I just take a look at my picture of my self while I was still in a wheelchair because I couldn't stand more than 5 minutes or walk more than 50 feet! Well, see y'all later and stop by my blog and visit! http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com is the URL!


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

all that comes to mind is: Incredible!! keep up the good work


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Stormcrowe you are a example of what dedication and hard work can do. I am so happy for you that you got your life back on track. I have kept tabs of your weight loss through this post and your website. Currently I am trying to help my father to get his health back in order and have shown him your posts and pictures when he comes over for visits. He is simply amazed at you determination and perseverance. Keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*That actually made my day! Thanks!*



mb3designs said:


> Stormcrowe you are a example of what dedication and hard work can do. I am so happy for you that you got your life back on track. I have kept tabs of your weight loss through this post and your website. Currently I am trying to help my father to get his health back in order and have shown him your posts and pictures when he comes over for visits. He is simply amazed at you determination and perseverance. Keep it up!!!!!!!


Thank you so much, you have absolutely no idea how much that statement just lifted my day! If you want, you can have your Dad PM me through MTB review or I'm setting up a group through google at http://groups.google.com/group/The-Amazing-Shrinking-Man?Ink=li if he ever wants to just have a dialog. I would be willing to help any way I can. If he does, tell him I want to keep things anonymous and to set up a nickname(for his protection!) as the groip will hopefully evolve into a public forum. I only have a couple of posts there now but will develope it further. I'm arranging to have a Dr of Psychology run a thread for me and a nutritionist as well on another. I don't know what health issue your Dad has, but if I can help in any way, no problem!


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Stormcrowe, I'll relay the information to my dad. Keep up the hard work and perseverance, you will reach your goal soon. Good luck on the deer hunting, gun season starts here in NC soon.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

mb3designs said:


> Thanks Stormcrowe, I'll relay the information to my dad. Keep up the hard work and perseverance, you will reach your goal soon. Good luck on the deer hunting, gun season starts here in NC soon.


Just a little update for those of you following my weight loss! I've dropped 321 pounds now! I gotta say, I'm feeling better! I think you'll be able to tell the one I was at 581 and now at 260! The 581 pound pic was taken actually in Feb this year just before I went through bariatric surgery.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

stormcrowe said:


> Just a little update for those of you following my weight loss! I've dropped 321 pounds now! I gotta say, I'm feeling better! I think you'll be able to tell the one I was at 581 and now at 260! The 581 pound pic was taken actually in Feb this year just before I went through bariatric surgery.


That is phenominal, man. That is one of the best stories I've seen. I hadn't seen this thread before today, and seeing the progress you've made is a real inspiration. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Knutsen (Dec 30, 2005)

I might as well jump on the bandwagon, so here goes 

First off I'm 5'10 and now @ 267 as of this morning.

In April 2004, I had been completely exercise free, job free and school free(I dropped out early junior year) and ate whatever I wanted for a good 2-3 years at that point and was at my high of 380lbs and only 18 years old. I finally decided to get a job... at the local wal-mart as a temp for store remodel. They liked me and kept me on permanent as an overnight stocker. That all involved very physical work and my feet were literally numb at the end of my 8 hour shifts. Even while continuing to eat the same old way I did, without extra exercise at all... I got down to about 320 by the end of 2004 and realized it wasn't impossible to lose weight afterall. So I went low carb in January 2005 and stayed that way until late august when I went to visit friends and family back in NY and ended up going off of it in favor of beer and pizza(I stayed in a friends dorm suite for a whole week at SUNY oswego... but thats another story) and I've been kinda rocky ever since then. In late August before my vacation I was at my all time low of 227 and am now at 267, down from 276 a week ago.

Thankfully I've decided to recommit to my health and will be buying my first *real* mountain bike within the next 2 weeks... a Kona Hoss. I plan on riding everywhere I go and trail riding as much as possible once I get it, as well as going to the gym 2-3 times a week. With luck I'll be under 200lbs by the end of this summer.

On a side note... I got my GED in march 2003 since dropping out of High School in november 2001. That allowed me to start going to college when I decided thats what I wanted to do earlier this year in April... Currently entering my 4th quarter of full time college with a college level GPA of 3.59. I plan on transfering to the University of Washington - Seattle for fall quarter 07 as a political science/international relations major.

So I guess I've made quite a transformation in many aspects... hopefully inspires others to make the changes that they feel are necessary in their own lives.

-----------

Me @ 380lbs in April 2004(Only picture I have of me at that size, I hated my picture getting taken and still kinda do)










Me @ ~260lbs early december










Me @ ~230lbs this summer(yeah I know... cell phone pic)










All face pics... but eh,whatever.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Knutsen said:


> I might as well jump on the bandwagon, so here goes
> 
> First off I'm 5'10 and now @ 267 as of this morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting the weight loss, getting the GED and starting college! That will pay you back 10 fold. Enjoy the riding the new Kona.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Great choices!*

Howdy, Knutsen! Yeah, ya made some great choices there! Keep it up! I know how difficult the "battle of the bulge" can be! Come on by my blog, I'm running a few things there luke "Spinner Saturday" and PHAT-K! Spinner is a database where I track ang graph various riders miles and PHAT-K is a 1000 meter sprint against the clock, again in competition with riders. So far, we're havin a ball! Come on by and join the fun!
The URL is http://spaces.msn.com/members/theamazingshrinkingman/



Knutsen said:


> I might as well jump on the bandwagon, so here goes
> 
> First off I'm 5'10 and now @ 267 as of this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimsiff (Jun 11, 2005)

Good luck with the Hoss. I made the same decision about 7 months ago. I bought a Kona Hoss and I've ridden it all over, averaging about 35 miles most weeks. Between bicycling, walking, hiking, and basic no-nonsense diet changes, I've dropped from around 290 to 190.

Keep up the good work, and you'll get below 200. The keys for me have been staying consistent with the exercise and eating habits.



Knutsen said:


> I might as well jump on the bandwagon, so here goes
> 
> First off I'm 5'10 and now @ 267 as of this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn, you guys are amazing. It makes my accomplishment pale in comparison. I'm 6'3" and while not as big as most on here, a few years ago I was close to the *260* mark (stopped weighing myself after I broke 255). My wife and I both started eating better and exercising a little. We lost around 40 lbs each in about a year. I'm *currently* at *218.5* (as of this morning), and although she has put back on a few of her original pounds (not nearly all 40), we just got her a bike too and we'll now be working it off together.

BTW, my original goal was just to reach 225. Now I'm wondering how I'd look in the 199 range. My frame probably would allow that anyway. Besides, I'm pretty happy with what I've done so far without any major life changing steps.

It may sound terrible, but I no longer feel bad for overweight people, as I was one, and now know that it doesn't take much work to change your health for the better. Everyone's body is different and we gain/lose at different rates, and I understand that. But there is no excuse to be as large as we all once were.

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!!

Ian


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

stormcrowe said:


> Just a little update for those of you following my weight loss! I've dropped 321 pounds now! I gotta say, I'm feeling better! I think you'll be able to tell the one I was at 581 and now at 260! The 581 pound pic was taken actually in Feb this year just before I went through bariatric surgery.


 Wow Stormcrowe, what a great story. Keep up the good work, and how is school going?

Sean


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

stormcrowe said:


> Just a little update for those of you following my weight loss! I've dropped 321 pounds now! I gotta say, I'm feeling better! I think you'll be able to tell the one I was at 581 and now at 260! The 581 pound pic was taken actually in Feb this year just before I went through bariatric surgery.


Oh goodness..... haven't checked this in a while. Great job storm....have fun buying new clothes ?

I guess for you, you probably have to buy sizes too small just incase you grow down into them =P

What bike do you ride now ?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

stormcrowe said:


> Just a little update for those of you following my weight loss! I've dropped 321 pounds now! I gotta say, I'm feeling better! I think you'll be able to tell the one I was at 581 and now at 260! The 581 pound pic was taken actually in Feb this year just before I went through bariatric surgery.


Great job to this point, Tom! Your story is an inspiration.

I didn't catch 60 Minutes last night, but they featured a female opera singer last night who I believe had the same surgery you had back when you were 581 pounds.

I buzzed over to your blog this AM to read up on your story. Sorry to read about your hernia and subsequent operation followed by ER visit 'scare'. Here's to a speedy and healthy recovery. Hey, you could always shave the beard off while you are waiting to heal to get that new and fresh look to meet your 2006 goals. 

Your new target goal weight of 200 pounds will be exciting to see and follow as you continue on your journey. What are the plans for your blog name once you hit 200? The Amazing Shrunken Man?

BB


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

BruceBrown said:


> Great job to this point, Tom! Your story is an inspiration.
> 
> I didn't catch 60 Minutes last night, but they featured a female opera singer last night who I believe had the same surgery you had back when you were 581 pounds.
> 
> ...


Bruce, thanks for the kind words! They are much appreciated! As to a new blog name? I haven't thought that far ahead! I have no idea!


----------



## bemory1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Before 230, current 180, goal 170 (depending on % body fat, I'm 6'1").
It has taken me about 8 months of riding/ running/ swimming/ lifting and counting everything I eat (no fried food, soda, candy). I workout 6 days a week now. Most of my riding lately has been road though during the summer I did about even. A heart rate monitor has helped me a lot along with reading everything I could find about proper training. I use a free website to track what I weight, eat, do.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

bemory1 said:


> Before 230, current 180, goal 170 (depending on % body fat, I'm 6'1").
> It has taken me about 8 months of riding/ running/ swimming/ lifting and counting everything I eat (no fried food, soda, candy). I workout 6 days a week now. Most of my riding lately has been road though during the summer I did about even. A heart rate monitor has helped me a lot along with reading everything I could find about proper training. I use a free website to track what I weight, eat, do.


What is the website?


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Most Recent!*

Here I am on a 106 mile road ride, Solo and unsupported! This is great, considering last March I was in that wheelchair and post surgical! Mar 11, 106 mile ride, exactly 1 year after my surgery and weight loss, is that a great way to celebrate it, or what? As of right now, my weight loss is going quite well still, at a cumulative 332 pounds lost. I'm now a 249, vs. the 581 I was at last march 11!


----------



## Rockshox (Jan 17, 2006)

bemory1 said:


> A heart rate monitor has helped me a lot along with reading everything I could find about proper training.


I recently started using a heart rate monitor in my workouts and I think it has helped me a lot in knowing the intensity of my workout. I use one that keeps track of how many calories burned. I recently went on a 18 mile mountain bike ride and I burned over 5100 calories (I am 5'11 and weigh 250 lb).


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

My turn to join in the fun, though I'm still "in progress":

I was an athlete in high school and into college, competing in basketball, volleyball and rowing - I usually had a bit of a gut, but was in decent shape (6'4", 210-220). After I got my BA I started working full-time as a computer technician and started working on my masters - needless to say, I didn't have much time for organized sports much less regular workouts and the less I worked out the less I felt like working out. It was a vicious cycle paired with eating habits I kept from when I was burning 1,000+ calories a day. I ended up at around 270 lbs before I got my act together and started working out again.

My initial drop, 2 years ago, was down to about 245. Since then I've managed to more or less maintain the weight with sporadic workouts and eating better. I started riding about 2 years ago, too, and have really enjoyed the cardio benefits and the sheer fun of riding my bike again. Last month I was about 255 and starting to get upset at myself for backsliding a bit, so I got a heart rate monitor and went to work. 2 spin classes, a short/long run, some weights and a good long ride on the weekends every week for the past month or so and I'm down to 240.

I'm eating better, feeling better, and looking forward to getting back down to my "fighting weight". The HRM has made a huge difference not just in giving me feedback on how hard I'm working, but also just helping me set goals, track my progress and see my results on the Polar website - having that feedback is key for maintaining motivation.

I'll try to post some pictures later.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, brilliant guys...Losing weight has been the greatest accomplishment of my life heres my testimonial....

I've always been festively plump but through out high school i gradually gained weight to the point where I was obese.

September 2003 I was 215lbs, 34%bf and ridden with knee problems. I also had a resting heart rate of 82bpm.

This is exceptionally bad because I was 17 and a short 5'8. I had been mtb'ing since i was 12, but whatever riding i did was counteracted by the post ride feast i enjoyed. 

Well anyways there comes a point where youre sick of finishing in the bottom quarter of beginner races when you have 5 years of riding under your belt. There also comes a point where you're sick of being in the 'friendzone' with girls in your high school class (see the movie 'just friends' ) So i coughed up a ton of money to buy a gym pass.. I knew a gym pass would force me to go to the gym cause i payed so bloody much. I started with jogging 10mins on a treadmill which i hated with a passion, and cutting down the crap food. 

6 months later I was 190lbs and 27% bf. 

Now in 2nd year university Im 168lbs, 17% bf and considering entry to the 20-29 expert category. I can jog for 2hrs at 6.5 miles per hour now and have no problem with my knees. My resting heart rate is 53bpm and i feel better than ever. 

I still have my gr 12 grad picture to serve me some humble pie every morning, but i also have some race medals to show what a little hardwork and commitment can do.

Congratulations to all of you. I admire your will power, dedication and perseverence. It's something no naturally gifted 140lb hill climber will ever understand.

cheers,
former clyde,
Aaron


----------



## massmang (Apr 18, 2006)

stormcrowe said:


> Here I am on a 106 mile road ride, Solo and unsupported! This is great, considering last March I was in that wheelchair and post surgical! Mar 11, 106 mile ride, exactly 1 year after my surgery and weight loss, is that a great way to celebrate it, or what? As of right now, my weight loss is going quite well still, at a cumulative 332 pounds lost. I'm now a 249, vs. the 581 I was at last march 11!


Great job!!!!! You should be very proud...


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Down to 241 from 581 now!*

That's right, you read that right! 241 pounds and my new goal is 185! I am going to get out of the Clyde class!  Nothing wrong with being a Clyde, but I want to get down to 15% body fat or a bit lower. It's doable too!


----------



## soundezgn (Aug 18, 2005)

stormcrowe said:


> That's right, you read that right! 241 pounds and my new goal is 185! I am going to get out of the Clyde class!  Nothing wrong with being a Clyde, but I want to get down to 15% body fat or a bit lower. It's doable too!


I humbly bow to your commitment and tenacity. Oh Master of weight loss, honor me by accepting my most sincere and heartfelt congratulations on your most outstanding achievement.

One can only wonder when your handle might change to "Results not typical"...


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*Nice Job!*



stormcrowe said:


> That's right, you read that right! 241 pounds and my new goal is 185! I am going to get out of the Clyde class!  Nothing wrong with being a Clyde, but I want to get down to 15% body fat or a bit lower. It's doable too!


Stormcrowe,
I have been following this thread for quite some time. Congrats and all the weight loss so far and rediscovering cycling. Be sure and post up when you drop below Clyde.

J


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm 5'11 & right now I weigh 270 I was at 290 for a long time. I was in a really bad car wreck a while back & I knocked 4 teeth out broke my wrist & 3 ribs. So all I did for 6 months was eat & watch TV  It hurt to do anything else. Now I've always been in good shape I've always weighed about 185-190 so having this extra weight is killing me.
After the car wreck I went up to 240 & the holidays hit & I gained about 40 pounds!!!!
I used to ride alot out west & I started missing it. I'm ride 7 times a week weather premitting. I'm doing this the hard way with a SS bike. I'm not sure I can get back down to
180ish 200 would be great I've gained more muscle mass right now. I'm a steady at 270 because of the muscle I've lost weight around my waist. So I'm getting there so a bit slowly


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*lost 100lbs in one year*

my wife was over 220lbs when she got the bike 3 years ago, the after shot was taken 3 weeks ago


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

mateoway said:


> over 200lbs when she got the bike 3 years ago, the after shot was taken 3 weeks ago


 Wow, great turn around, congrats.:thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

smw said:


> Wow, great turn around, congrats.:thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


Yeah no kidding!

So you guys/ladies losing all this weight. What kinds of differences have you made in your diet and what kind of riding are you doing? I've been riding for five weeks now, eating much better (turkey sandwiches for lunch, light dinners, etc) and though my fitness has improved considerably my weight doesn't seem to be coming down much. Maybe a few pounds down, though I do feel a bit thinner. What else did you all do - how much were you riding per week?


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

sonicsuby said:


> Yeah no kidding!
> 
> So you guys/ladies losing all this weight. What kinds of differences have you made in your diet and what kind of riding are you doing? I've been riding for five weeks now, eating much better (turkey sandwiches for lunch, light dinners, etc) and though my fitness has improved considerably my weight doesn't seem to be coming down much. Maybe a few pounds down, though I do feel a bit thinner. What else did you all do - how much were you riding per week?


Take into consideration that while you are burning the fat off, you are also gaining muscle so the poundage won't just fall off. A good measure would be to measure your waistline, leg, and arm diameter. Another would be to measure your body fat. The electric body fat scales aren't the most accurate but will be a decent gauge if you measure with the same one all the time.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks. I'll start doing some measurements. I'm going to be putting some weight equipment in to the extra room in my home, hopefully in the next month or so, so I'll pick up a nice scale (one that does body fat % hopefully) and keep watching it. I know that just by looking at my legs (especially my calves) they're getting MUCH stronger, so they're probably helping to keep the weight up.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*Jeebus!*

Hotties on bikes! You go girl. Nice tan too.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Stormcrowe... AMAZING story. 

Wow. I just discovered this thread and it simply is inspiring... I dunno how else to put it. I'm not a clydesdale, and I can't even comprehend the amount of dedication and devotion you must have up in that head up there to turn your life around like that. Its... incredible!

Great job and keep up the updates


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

stormcrowe said:


> That's right, you read that right! 241 pounds and my new goal is 185! I am going to get out of the Clyde class!  Nothing wrong with being a Clyde, but I want to get down to 15% body fat or a bit lower. It's doable too!


You're looking great, Tom! First of all, a big hearty congratulations on reaching your original goal of 250. I like the fact that you have adjusted that goal to sub-clyde status and are now targeting 185. 56 pounds to go and I know you'll make it in the next year with your discipline and new lifestyle change.

I like the clean shaven face.:thumbsup:

Tell us about how you feel on the bike now at your lower weight. Are you using different gears? Knees feeling better? Stamina/Endurance increased? Have you been able to change your position on the bike from upright to a little more angle with the last 100 pounds of weight loss?

BB


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

BruceBrown said:


> You're looking great, Tom! First of all, a big hearty congratulations on reaching your original goal of 250. I like the fact that you have adjusted that goal to sub-clyde status and are now targeting 185. 56 pounds to go and I know you'll make it in the next year with your discipline and new lifestyle change.
> 
> I like the clean shaven face.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lessee, Stamina: I rode my first century ride three weeks ago (107.7 miles 7hrs 15 mins)
Knees: Far better!

Gears: Spending a lot of time on the big ring now, I'm a LOT stronger, rarely have to drop to the small ring on the crank even on hills. I'm currently training on a 15% grade for hill climbing doing "wind sprints"

Bike Stance: New primary bike is a Raleigh Road Bike from the 80's, and I ride competitively now, with that Eddy Merxx stance (HB lower than saddle). I'm really more of a roadie anymore than a mountainbiker  I've also been doing a little velodrome riding.

Did a 106 mile tour on the anniversary date of my surgery as well. (2 days) This was a fully loaded, self supported ride, no sag wagon.


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi all, just read this thread for the first time today and it blows me away, especially stormcrowe, you should write a book, it would make quite a read.
I myself am not that big, 6ft 190'ish, most of my fat is round my middle (36" waist) but i would like to drop a little and get back close to the size i was when i raced.
Anyway keep up the good work and i hope you all reach your goals, whatever they may be.

















This is what i look like now, can you guess which picture was taken in Scotland and which in Colorado? LOL. (from the uk btw).


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

gravedoja said:


> Hi all, just read this thread for the first time today and it blows me away, especially stormcrowe, you should write a book, it would make quite a read.
> I myself am not that big, 6ft 190'ish, most of my fat is round my middle (36" waist) but i would like to drop a little and get back close to the size i was when i raced.
> Anyway keep up the good work and i hope you all reach your goals, whatever they may be.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and I am working on one. Manuscript is called "_The Amazing Shrinking Man_"

Lessee, guess which one is Scotland? That's a hard one! It's the foggy one.  
The Colorado pic also has entirely too many trees and the wrong type! (My family hails from Motherwell! [Alba go bragh!] )


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*Awesome forum*

I just had to let you know that this is an inspiring forum. In 2000 I was told by my Dr. that if I didn't change my lifestyle th I wouldn't live to see forty. You see, I was a 5'10" 396lb slob and I was a diabetic. I also smoked 2 packs of cigarettes a day and couldn't even walk up a flight of stairs without breathing extremely hard and seeing those little blinky things when I did. I went and got myself a cheap Trek 6000 hardtail. I remember getting on it, riding about a block, being out of breath, tossing my cigarette that was dangling from my lips and saying, "Damn, I don't remember this being so hard". My wife wisely mentioned the fact that I couldn't quit because I had just spent money on this new bike and she urged me to keep going. Flash forward to present. I am now down to 265lbs, no longer have to take the diabetes pills, can ride the local singletrack until I decide to quit and have went from that Trek to a 2000 Cannondale Super V to a 2004 Specialized Enduro to a 2006 Titus Moto-lite. I recently gave the Super V to another Clyde that I met on the trails. This Super V had been upgraded to XTR throughout, had a Marzocchi MX pro front fork installed and had the wheels upgrade to Rhyno-lite XL's for someone of my weight. I just wanted to make sure that this Clyde (my friend) would continue to ride and keep dropping weight. I think that by the end of 2006 I will be approaching 200lbs in weight and will have extended my life by years. Keep up all the good work and keep shedding those pounds. I know that I will.


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL, yep, you're right of course, the other pic was taken last year on the peaks trail near Breckenridge.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 29, 2006)

stormcrowe said:


> That's right, you read that right! 241 pounds and my new goal is 185! I am going to get out of the Clyde class!  Nothing wrong with being a Clyde, but I want to get down to 15% body fat or a bit lower. It's doable too!


holy moly...
I have hope to get down to 220 from 290...
I used to be a boxer and I want to get back down to a classifiable fighting weight.


----------



## tahopp (Jun 22, 2006)

*My story, The beginning*

Hlo, first off I would like to congratulate you all on reaching you're goals. Stormecrow, you're picture should be next to the word "inspiration" in the dictionary. Truly amazing. Ok so anyhow, I am 28 yrs old, married and have a 3-1/2 yr old son. I stand 5' 6" tall and weigh 246. 5 years ago when my wife and I first started dating I weighed right around 200lbs until when my son was about 8 months old I got laid off for about 3 months and put on about 50 lbs. My wife and I both smoke and eat horribly, difference is she has a super high metabolism and is 5' 4" tall and weighs like 115. She also models. So here I am carrying around this weight and a tinge of guilt for the past few years. I feel sometimes like I do not deserve to be with someone as attractive as my wife is. SO its time for a change!!!
Last year after getting married we went to Vegas for a week. Talk about feeling uncomfortable! Couldnt hardly walk through the casino's and had to deal with other "less round" men hitting on my wife for a week straight... Not good. So after vacation I decided it was time. We both bought Dept store bikes and started to ride a little bit. I could hardly make it a block. So winter came and that was that.
This year in about the first week of may I pulled out the old $70 dick's special and went for a ride. I felt like I would die but stayed on it. Averaged about 3 miles per ride dying the whole way. So first week of June I cut out all pop from my diet went from 4 20 oz bottles a day to now only water!!! Thats all I drink, Literally water and gatorade on ride days. I picked up a trek 3900 three weeks ago and have been riding every three days on average. I suddenly find myself feeling MUCH better. Im going farther now then ever. This week alone I did my first single track course at 9.2 miles on monday. Also last night I set a new personal best on pavement of 10.5 miles in 45 minutes. I am still not eating much better but am working on that slowly but surely. I cant believe how much better I feel already it's wonderful. I feel that If I can drop the weight and be healthier I'll be here longer for both my wife and my child.
I havent noticed anysignificasnt weight loss yet but like I said Im not eating right yet either. I hope to be down to 180 by this time next year. I also want to be able to ride 20 miles a day by the end of summer. I hope to reach it. I have the next 4 days off for the holiday and hope to do 40 miles. (we'll see about that one lol). I already feel more deserving of my wife even for the effort Im putting forward. Just exersizing is helping restore my confidence. Its great!!!!
Anyhow I'm sorry this is so long winded and thank you for reading. Wish me luck on my journey and good luck to all of you. I'll post some pictures when I have more time.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

tahopp said:


> Hlo, first off I would like to congratulate you all on reaching you're goals. Stormecrow, you're picture should be next to the word "inspiration" in the dictionary. Truly amazing. Ok so anyhow, I am 28 yrs old, married and have a 3-1/2 yr old son. I stand 5' 6" tall and weigh 246. 5 years ago when my wife and I first started dating I weighed right around 200lbs until when my son was about 8 months old I got laid off for about 3 months and put on about 50 lbs. My wife and I both smoke and eat horribly, difference is she has a super high metabolism and is 5' 4" tall and weighs like 115. She also models. So here I am carrying around this weight and a tinge of guilt for the past few years. I feel sometimes like I do not deserve to be with someone as attractive as my wife is. SO its time for a change!!!
> Last year after getting married we went to Vegas for a week. Talk about feeling uncomfortable! Couldnt hardly walk through the casino's and had to deal with other "less round" men hitting on my wife for a week straight... Not good. So after vacation I decided it was time. We both bought Dept store bikes and started to ride a little bit. I could hardly make it a block. So winter came and that was that.
> This year in about the first week of may I pulled out the old $70 dick's special and went for a ride. I felt like I would die but stayed on it. Averaged about 3 miles per ride dying the whole way. So first week of June I cut out all pop from my diet went from 4 20 oz bottles a day to now only water!!! Thats all I drink, Literally water and gatorade on ride days. I picked up a trek 3900 three weeks ago and have been riding every three days on average. I suddenly find myself feeling MUCH better. Im going farther now then ever. This week alone I did my first single track course at 9.2 miles on monday. Also last night I set a new personal best on pavement of 10.5 miles in 45 minutes. I am still not eating much better but am working on that slowly but surely. I cant believe how much better I feel already it's wonderful. I feel that If I can drop the weight and be healthier I'll be here longer for both my wife and my child.
> I havent noticed anysignificasnt weight loss yet but like I said Im not eating right yet either. I hope to be down to 180 by this time next year. I also want to be able to ride 20 miles a day by the end of summer. I hope to reach it. I have the next 4 days off for the holiday and hope to do 40 miles. (we'll see about that one lol). I already feel more deserving of my wife even for the effort Im putting forward. Just exersizing is helping restore my confidence. Its great!!!!
> ...


Welcome back to the wonderful world of cycling! Congrats on your progress, Tim, good for you!:thumbsup:

This magnificent obsession has completely changed my life for the better! Admittedly, I've turned into a roadie, but cycling is cycling! Again, welcome back!

-Tom Stormcrowe


----------



## smear3 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll try not to make this too wordy. On April 17th, 2006 I decided to get rid of the extra weight I've been carrying around. I am 6'3" and at that time was weighing in at about 250. I changed my eating habits to include a 2000 calorie diet that had only 30% or less calories from fat. I also have one day a week that is a cheat day which I can eat whatever I want. Those are the days we have friends over to bbq and drink, etc. I also purchased a bike after about 2 weeks on the diet. I used to ride a lot back in high school 15 years ago and loved every minute of it. For some reason or another I got out of it. So far I've lost 35 lbs. and have about 30 more to go. I want to be at about 285. I think that is a good weight for someone my height. So here are some pics.

Right before I started 









This one is around xmas 05 but is the same size I was when I started.










Here are two from last weekend and the fourth.


----------



## day1si (May 12, 2006)

WOW...
Here is to all of you!! :thumbsup: 

Mateoway, The wife went to :ihih: 
Stormcrowe :eekster: You lost a couple of me!!!
To everyone, you guys are no doubt an inspiration!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

woooooo! 

this is my before pic.

I kept the hairstyle, not much else.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

No photos, but here are the vitals

Start:

5'10''
275 lbs
20.3% body fat
lean mass of 223 pounds (how much I would weigh with 0% body fat)

goal:

same height
260 lbs
10% body fat


----------



## TLud (Feb 21, 2006)

A lot of inspiration here. Props to the dedication and perseverence exhibited by all the posters here. :thumbsup: 

I'm 6'1" and my weight has yo-yoed significantly in the last 10 years (between 135 and 250 pounds). Thanks to a long and often irregular work schedule, it's hard to maintain a healthy eating and exercise regimen. I've done extreme diets and exercise programs, which have gotten me to where I want to be, but because they were not long-term sustainable, I ended up as bad or worse than I was before.

As of 3 months ago, I was at 240 pounds. I entered my first XC race and finished 21 out of 25. Thinking about the fact that I was carrying around 55 pounds of excess dead weight motivated me to get into decent shape before the fall racing season. I'm currently down to 220 with a goal of 185.

All I've done in terms of diet is: (1) cut out sodas, (2) skip fried foods, (3) eat a quick breakfast to get my metabolism going in the morning; and (4) watch my portions a bit more. For exercise, I lift weights 2-3 times per week to keep my muscle mass, run 3 miles of interval training once per week; and ride 2-3 times per week (80-100 miles per week).

The good thing is that my current lifestyle is very sustainable. I'm losing the weight slowly and steadily this time. Also, the diet is not extreme and I don't ever feel like I'm depriving myself. My girlfriend often rides and runs with me, so it's much easier to balance exercise with quality time with her.


----------



## smear3 (Apr 19, 2006)

TLud said:


> 135


That must have been while you were in the concentration camp, huh?  I was like 150 in high school and I wasn't much more then skin and bones. I think your goal of 185 is a good one. That's what mine is as well. With the amount of working out, running, and riding you are doing you'll hit that goal in no time. I'm sure once you get there you'll be able to enjoy those foods you cut out as long as you continue to train that much. My diet is a little more strict but now that I've lost 40 lbs. already I'm not as strict on myself. I know I'm burning some serious calories and can now get away with eating a little more fat in my diet or a few more calories this day or that. I'm not saying I'm back to my old habits because that definitely won't help any, but I am willing to take the rest of my weight loss at a little slower pace then when I first started. I needed to get into a groove/new routine. Now that I am more health concious I'm not in so much of a race to loose weight as I was at first. As long as the week ends and I'm 2 lbs lighter then I'm doing good end of a month and it's another 8 lbs. 3 more months and I'll be at my goal weight!


----------



## TLud (Feb 21, 2006)

Fastest (and skinniest) kid in my high school when I graduated. Decided I wanted to bulk up when I went to college and got hardcore into weightlifting. All was well and good until my metabolism went south, I went to law school, and then got trapped behind a desk at a big firm. I've gotten into a rhythm now balancing work and life and getting back to a healthy weight is part of it.

I hear what you're saying about finding a routine and getting into a groove with the diet and exercise thing and then easing up a bit. Sounds like we started at about the same place and are on a similar pace to get down to 185. For now, the weight is coming off pretty steadily at about 2 pounds per week, but I'm concerned that the last 10 pounds are gonna be tough, especially since I'm trying to keep my strength/muscle mass at the same time. I finally reached my long time goals of 300 on the bench and 400 on the free squat, and I don't want to lose that.


----------



## smear3 (Apr 19, 2006)

I need to start working out. I primarily focused all my energy/time to cardio to burn fat. I wasn't as concerned about the muscle mass because I know I can get that back if I'm even loosing any. I was so out of shape before I started I am willing to bet that I've added muscle weight just from riding.


----------



## bemory1 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Update*



bemory1 said:


> Before 230, current 180, goal 170 (depending on % body fat, I'm 6'1").
> It has taken me about 8 months of riding/ running/ swimming/ lifting and counting everything I eat (no fried food, soda, candy). I workout 6 days a week now. Most of my riding lately has been road though during the summer I did about even. A heart rate monitor has helped me a lot along with reading everything I could find about proper training. I use a free website to track what I weight, eat, do.


Update: I am now between 166-170 at between 8.9-9.4% body fat. My food break down is 20% fat, 20% protein, and 60% carbohydrate. I have tried other ratios but this seems to be the best. I am to the point where don't think I can lose any more weight just improve my power and percent body fat. I even feel much better mentally. Attached is the most recent photo I have from about a week ago. Keep up the good work and never give up.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Before at 275










After at 170


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMG-You look like two completely different people! Congrats!
I've just slipped under 200lbs and am stuck at 196 or so. I can't break it! :madman:


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks, it is finally sinking in a little bit on what I have accomplished. The best part about the whole thing is the speed and climbing abilty that I have gained. I was a fair rider at 275 (as good as you can be at 275 anyway). When i lost a hundread pounds I had all that muscle still. I'm racing sport class and endurnace events and placing in the top 15.

When I was on my way down in weight I hit several pleatus where no matter what I did I was stuck at a certain weight for a month. The first one I hit was really hard to get through. I almost gave up. But eventually the weight started coming off again. I think I hit three or four of those. None of them were easy.


----------



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=216962


----------



## FatCycle (Jun 22, 2006)

kev0153 said:


> Before at 275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come I can't see these frickin' pictures?


----------



## musthavemuzk (Jun 7, 2006)

OK finally got some pics of me up.
I am linking them to save load time of this page.
they range in file size from 130-190k so be warned

These 2 are of me in Chicago end of March 2006
this was before i had made a complete decision on weight loss or even thought about a bike yet. I had started the replacement of pop with water though.
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/MontySearsTower3242006.jpg
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/MontyHINChicago3252006.jpg

this is from early June. We had went to Devils Lake, ND for Devils Run car show. Devils Lake is behind me. This was taken at Sullys Hill. I had picked up my bike but it sat in my car all weekend as i rode with someone else. as this is 3hrs from home.
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/Montywaistup622006.jpg

June 19 i made the frist trip to the dr and onto the scale. i tipped it at 374.6.
August 2 i stepped on the scale again and i was now 352. down 22.6lbs.

these are from August 6 i decided it was time for some new pics of me. i got lucky with the march and june pics as i was not thinking about before pics. i also wore the same shirt to better show any loss that was happening. I had to setup the tripod to get these and i was having issue with this as i had to use the timer and step into the shot. but i got some shots.
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/Montyfullbody862006.jpg
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/Montywaistup862006.jpg
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/MontywithSPecializedHardrockPro862006.jpg

these are from August 13 after stepping on the scale august 11th i had to get some new pics. even though it had only been a week since the last ones. i was now at 343.6 so down 31lbs since june 19. i did not wear the same shirt though. i was asked to get some pics of me in my new blue shirt.
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/Montyfullbody8132006.jpg
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/Montywaistup8132006.jpg
http://mncable.net/~muzkman/Montypics/Montyheadshoulders8132006.jpg

so there ya go.
i did not step on the scale this week. i was not looking to lose this week. i was just happy staying idle. so i was not ancy to see what i may have lost. will look again next week.

thanx for listening to my babble.

Monty


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

musthavemuzk said:


> OK finally got some pics of me up.
> I am linking them to save load time of this page.
> they range in file size from 130-190k so be warned
> 
> ...


Good job, Monty, keep it up!


----------



## musthavemuzk (Jun 7, 2006)

thanx
today i am taking in a car show on the way to someplace to ride. a couple options are on the table. will see what i end up doing when i get there.
i love them kind of days.

Monty


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Before and Most recent after!*

Started: 581 pounds
Cumulative loss: 352 pounds.
Current Weight: 229


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

Nice job, 'Crow! We're around the same weight now (I've been bouncing back and forth between 226 and 229 lately).

Due to some injuries and a more relaxed training schedule, I've plateaud for the past couple of months after my quick weight loss earlier this year. Now that I'm healthy and the semester is starting up again I'm looking forward to getting back on a more strict schedule.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

before: 250 butt neked (nrs)
after 230 still neked (trance)


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

nrsrex said:


> before: 250 butt neked (nrs)
> after 230 still neked (trance)


My God! You turned into the invisible Mountainbiker!


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

stormcrowe said:


> My God! You turned into the invisible Mountainbiker!


pretty good observation. i guess that's why i've lost the 20 lbs. hahaha


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

By the way, nice bike!


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

If any of you haven't read "Heft on wheels" by Mike Magnuson I suggest you do so,
it's an entertaining read about how he went from a pack-a-day smoker 255 pound
clyde to non-smoking fit cyclist racer type - it's very entertaining and motivated 
me when sometimes I did not want to motivate myself.

Down to 180 9/26/06 from 236.2 in 1/3/04. Slowly coming off finally from the
weight I added when I took this job. Took me literally a year to figure out how
to manage the stress and sat there right 26 weeks gaining and relosing the 
same four pounds over and over again.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

ok, im extremely confussed. before summer started i weighed in at 253lbs. i biked every other day with an average of 13 miles per outting. i am in the best shape of my life, no doubt. i went down from a 42 waist to a 36-38 and from xxl to xl. only problem is i weighed myself last night and i GAINED almost 20 pounds. i have a healthy diet so whats up?!  i currently weigh 270.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> ok, im extremely confussed. before summer started i weighed in at 253lbs. i biked every other day with an average of 13 miles per outting. i am in the best shape of my life, no doubt. i went down from a 42 waist to a 36-38 and from xxl to xl. only problem is i weighed myself last night and i GAINED almost 20 pounds. i have a healthy diet so whats up?!  i currently weigh 270.


Load bearing exercise builds both muscle and bone mass. Muscle = 7X the density of fatty tissue and bone = 15X the density. It's not unusual to actually gain weight while making net gains in fitness as well. I would imagine you've been eating a fairly high protein diet as well. I wouldn't sweat it, as far as your weight goes. If you've gone down to a 36-38" waist, you've done well, my lad!:thumbsup: Some people are genetically predisposed to be big, and there are advantages to that as well.....you're probably strong as a horse!


----------



## PunkSinatra (Jul 11, 2006)

Sir Stormcrowe, after reading through this thread and witnessing your progress, you have just inspired me to take on the challenge and loose darn weight. I have been a weekend rider for the past two years and maybe this is the time to really get serious.

The fight starts tomorrow. I haven't measured my weight yet but im 5'8" and im sumwhere near 200lbs i think.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

PunkSinatra said:


> Sir Stormcrowe, after reading through this thread and witnessing your progress, you have just inspired me to take on the challenge and loose darn weight. I have been a weekend rider for the past two years and maybe this is the time to really get serious.
> 
> The fight starts tomorrow. I haven't measured my weight yet but im 5'8" and im sumwhere near 200lbs i think.


Gawrsh,,,,I'm blushing!


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah, stormcrowe, you are THE MAN!


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Me...*

Before:








This was taken 1/2/2004 - a terrible picture I admit.

This is a picture from this past week, down 56.7 lbs.

After:









And:









But here's where I'm trying to get back to (and beyond):









I'm very close (<4 lbs away), and then I'll try to lose another 20-25 lbs.

Strangely, my clothes are fitting much looser than before
(the 60 lbs down picture everything was snugger) so I'm 
actually looking thinner.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

aliensporebomb said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, ASB!


----------



## Snead Hearn (Sep 27, 2004)

*Still proud to be a Clydesdale*

A photograph would scare the little ones.

I am a CPA and on April 17th, I was 242, heaviest ever. As of yesterday, September 10th, I was at 202. I am 5'10" No changes other than riding 3-4x week. Thanks to my partners for dragging my sorry a** out there.

In April, I thought I needed a new fork, but now it works very well. Now all I need are new pants.

I seem to have plateaued (do you call it "valley-ed" when you lose weight), but don't care. I really enjoy riding, and with winter calling and my CPA business looking busy during the snow season, I am worried about heading back up and making my fork bottom out again!

Maybe some studded tires...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*hey man*

try singlespeeding  that should keep you busy during the winter months.

get an old rigid beater and have some fun.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

Latest pics in my work in progress!
Before:


After:


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW! What a transformation. Good job on the all the weight loss.


----------



## RamPuppy (Sep 18, 2006)

Stormcrowe,

I just wanted to say thanks. This is my first post here, and hopefully I will become an active member of this community.

Hello, My Name is RamPuppy, and I am a 'Clyde'.

I am 6'5", appoximately 380 lbs, (and generally all around huge (I wear a size 15 shoe). I have tried losing weight unsuccessfully for almost 5 years. I have never been able to keep it off for one main reason... I get bored doing cardio. I love lifting though, and have packed on quite a bit of muscle (so my weight has actually gone up though my body fat percentage has maintained.)

Anyhow, earlier this year I started showing signes of pre-diabetes and chronic fatigue (at the ripe age of 31) and, I also decided I want to get SCUBA certified... and I don't think I am healthy enough for that now... so...

I bought my first bike since childhood on Saturday and did a 3 mile ride saturday night. Sunday I repeated the same trail twice once in the morning, once in the evening. (I am now experiencing pain on what I guess you guys call 'sit bones'. )  oh well, I'll work through that. Anyhow, Money's tight so I bought a Trek 4300 2006.

I'll post pics of me later, and hopefully by the time I get SCUBA certified in 239 days, I'll have some after photos up.

Stormcrow, you are a true inspiration... you make me want to leave work and ride right now!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

RamPuppy said:


> Stormcrowe,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks. This is my first post here, and hopefully I will become an active member of this community.
> 
> ...


For now, look into a sprung wider comfort saddle, that was what saved me early on, when it was just too painful to use a racing saddle. Another thing that'll help with the posterior pain is some cycling shorts (Padded!). http://www.aerotechdesigns.com is a great source for Clydee and Uberclyde worthy cycling clothes. Thanks, I appreciate the good words! Keep at it yourself!


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

All you guys have made me feel like I can do somthing similar this winter. Thanks for the mental encouragement!


----------



## Mac Attack II (Dec 17, 2006)

*before and durring*

This is a before and durring shots. I dont have an after because I am not where I want to be. 
I am at 240 but want to be below 200.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

225 sept.....204 Dec


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys are awesome! really nice to see... BTW Stormcrowe that recipe you put up above... Damn that sounds really good!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

ar1981 said:


> You guys are awesome! really nice to see... BTW Stormcrowe that recipe you put up above... Damn that sounds really good!


Thanks, it is! By the way, since I exceeded the bandwidth of my image host and they booted me, here is a replacement for the before and my most recent after. I'm now down to 219 pounds from a high of 581! 
Before and also last summer from a 167 mile sub 12 endurance ride:








current:









Nothing is impossible!:thumbsup:


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Stormcrowe, as always... bravo man! 

I have gotten back on the bike and started my trip to healthy again recently. I am working to a sustainable weight of 195lbs (currently 235lbs). I even rode my bike to work today! By spring I plan on 100miles/week.. but right now I have to work back up to that!


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 31, 2006)

Me (on the left) in 2001. I actually got bigger than that until 2005. In March of 2005, I started hitting the gym. I dropped to eating 1 meal a day, sometimes skipping even that. I spent 3 hours a day, 5-6 days a week doing free weights. I started cycling in Feb. 2006. Not sure how much I've lost since I never weighed at my largest, but I was down to around 252. I hurt my neck in November and went back to free weights to keep burning energy. I'm back up to 270, but my 38" pants are a bit more loose than before my accident so I'm guessing the gain is the muscle I've put back on. I went from hardly being able to walk up a flight of stairs without being able to keep my breath to placing in the top 5, in my class, in two mtb races this year. It feels good.










Me now:


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

congrats man! You really put alot of work into it and it shows. The only thing wrong is that you only eat one meal a day. You're starving yourself and probably loosing some valuable muscle in the process. I'd say you gained some weight back because your body wasn't use to food and took any "extra" food and put it in storage.


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 31, 2006)

I've actually been eating fairly normally the last few weeks. I did switch and add about 80 grams of whey protein a day so I'm guessing that's where the gain came from. The weight I have gained though appears to be mostly muscle. I have a weird metabolism and I sometimes just don't get hungry at all. When that happens, I might not eat for 2 days. Once I get hungry, I eat, but it's not like I'm fighting it off and am gorging myself. I'll eat a normal meal when I "come out of it".


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Way to go Voodoosix... that is a killer transformation!


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

I'm almost embarrassed to post this first pic. This first one was taken in Aug of '04, right before I started getting in shape. I weighed in the neighborhood of 310 @ 6'5".










Thank God those days are over!

This photo was taken at the NORBA Nat'l at Sugar Mtn, NC last summer.










In that pic I was about 190, and today I'm sitting at around 180. I'm shooting for 175 for race season.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow! What a transformation....Nice job!:thumbsup: 

Care to share some of your secrets to success? Do you attribute your weight loss to strictly riding and diet or did you do other types of exercise?


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

joltz said:


> Wow! What a transformation....Nice job!:thumbsup:
> 
> Care to share some of your secrets to success? Do you attribute your weight loss to strictly riding and diet or did you do other types of exercise?


Thanks!

For diet, I just counted calories and made a point of drinking a gallon of water a day. For exercise I did some resistance training in addition to riding (I didn't do a lot of riding at first, as I was so out of shape that it kicked my butt). I have a Bowflex, and I used it 3 times per week, and would try to get out on the bike 2-3 times a week. As I got more fit, I upped the riding to 4-5 times per week.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Unbelieveable, I have been lucky max 195 and now, back to 180.

I am just realizing how much of a disease obsecity is.

you guys are great!


----------



## velvetrevben (Feb 14, 2007)

*250+ ---> 210/205 so far*

hi. Im from South Uk...was inspired by many of your storys of sucess, here's mine so far:
i was fit as a younger teenager. At around 17/18 i stopped my riding/surfing and still ate alot etc. obviously this meant i put on alot of weight.. went from around 190 to 250 in a coupel of years. Hitting 19 i wanted to have my old fitness back and since starting uni i have lost around 40lb so far currently im around 210 ish.. and 6ft Im now 20 back into surfing/got a new hardtail to, so i'm look forward to this easter break and feelign so much better for it, will post some better pics in the future, only have portraits on this pc at uni halls. but here they are below.
Anyways, Im lookign forward to a good full-on months riding over March/april and will bring my bike upto halls or get a second cheap thing to use after that time. I found it was just a case of cutting down portions and snacking and doing more exercise again. Excuse the hair - bit of an art/music person.

Keep up the good work everyone and congrats, 
Best regards. Ben


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

Just brought home my brand new 2006 Yukon (. I'm 5'10" and 290 lbs. 

I used to lift a lot, but long forearms kept the impressive bench press numbers away. I could leg press well over 2000 lbs though.

I don't know if I can achive it with my body type, but I'd like to get down to 190 lbs. Guess we'll see.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I know the feeling Fatty Dad, used to annoy the hell out of me when those little guys are benching and the weight moves like 6 inches from chest to lockout...
I'm stuck over here moving everything two feet


No pics, but I am down to 207 from 248 in June... (6'3'')
put on some muscle to boot!

screw it, this one is censored, its fine eh? I'm on top, lol, I love this sport... no after pics that can compare.

EDIT: Pic removed, I kinda feel bad for turning this thread into some sort of no-post zone...
didn't like seeing my name, from a single post, on a sticky like this for an entire month.
lol


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Last season. Clydesdale (beginner) class. 220#










This season. Sport 30-39 class. 200#










Eliminated colas. Reduced portion sizes and snacks. Still not riding enough.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Did you stick to the plan with continued patience and persistence, 
or did you have to change the plan to break through the plateau?



kev0153 said:


> Thanks, it is finally sinking in a little bit on what I have accomplished. The best part about the whole thing is the speed and climbing abilty that I have gained. I was a fair rider at 275 (as good as you can be at 275 anyway). When i lost a hundread pounds I had all that muscle still. I'm racing sport class and endurnace events and placing in the top 15.
> 
> When I was on my way down in weight I hit several pleatus where no matter what I did I was stuck at a certain weight for a month. The first one I hit was really hard to get through. I almost gave up. But eventually the weight started coming off again. I think I hit three or four of those. None of them were easy.


----------



## tazambo (Mar 17, 2007)

What an inspiring thread.
Keep it up everyone.

Regards
Dave


----------



## ltigers (Apr 14, 2007)

*Losing*

I started riding I was 275. I am now 260 riding trails in Louisville and riding whenever I can I also am in the gym Racquetball and treadmill. I ride a Kona Cinder Cone. My goal is to get between 200 and 220 pounds. Unfortunately my left shoulder is really bothering me; I have had 2 reconstructive surgeries on it already. I am putting off calling Dr so I can ride the spring and through the Summer so winter will be my dormant period and that would be the best time for surgery, I plan on staying on treadmill and doing therapy during that period.

LJ
Brooks, KY


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a couple weeks shy of 30, 6'3" and large built. Started off the season at 285lbs after a few years off the bike for various reasons (I actually got down to 268 last year by riding before ankle problems forced me off the bike). 

3 weeks in, I'm at 276lbs, with an eventual goal of 240lbs


----------



## johnbomc (Sep 7, 2006)

228 in early february, 14 weeks later or so i'm at 206... have been riding 10-30 miles mtb about every other day now since feb, started out on the trainer then as snow cleared started increasing frequency and distance outside...just rode a century saturday, felt great (except for the last 25 miles to be expected) climbs are geting easier from being lighter.
oh yeah, stalled at 215 for about a month, then quit drinking beer and have dropped 9 lbs in a less than a month.


----------



## dirtyoleman (May 27, 2007)

Damn you guys are great, I'm a big guy too (Just fat not tall) I'm 5'6" 250lbs and have lost I think 40-50lbs in the past 5 months, from better diet, weight lifting and lots of cardio walking and jogging and elliptical. I'm hopng to add Bike riding to that list of cardio but I'm having a hard time deciding on a bike. 

You guys are an inspiration! Doing a really great job!


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

well here is my story to start. (first post even) 

started in late november. 293 lbs, in rough shape. started hitting the gym, going strong till a few weeks ago i had a problem with my left leg, just some pain, but i layed off. now tommorow i am going to get back. but this afternoon i pulled the old bike out of the backyard, and went for a mile ride or so. i forgot how much i LOVE to ride. so here is my deal. My bike needs some work. Going to do it and get back on. the motivation for the gym is dwindling.. just need something that i enjoy to do as well as burn the cals. Get the bike going. i want to make 199. i'll post up some pics when i get them, looking forward to it. Many stories in this forum that are inspiration to me. cant wait


----------



## WallaceAskew (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi,

First I would like to introduce myself to the board. I'm Andy, I'm 27, and I live in Austin, TX. I ride a Haro V2 and spend most of my time either on the Walnut Creek trail or the Shoal Creek trail. Well when I left the Navy in '01, I was about 200. I'm 6'2" and after a few years of beer and barbecue, I found that I weighed 240. It wasn't till I saw a photo of me (below) that I knew I needed a change. I tried the gym but it was just too boring. Too fat to run  A good friend of mine (also below) bought a Specialized Hardrock out of nowhere and encourage me to ride. After a few months of my bud telling me how great it was, I decided to buy a bike. In Sept 06 I tried a dept. store bike, but that lasted less than a week. I returned that POS and purchased a Haro V2 and all the basics. Started on the road just to get in shape, but once I switched to trails, I was hooked. Been riding for nine months about three times a week and I now weigh about 197. Now if I could just quit smoking 


















At the Barton Creek Greenbelt


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

298 in July 2006, 251 today. Switched jobs, moved to the Bay Area, commute to work now (about 35 miles round trip). The photos are "before" and "current". Not ready to call it "after" yet.


----------



## trolley guy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello forum. My name is Mark, I live in Dallas (Mesquite), TX, USA and have just recently started biking again. I am a clyde and weigh 248 at 5'11", my goal is to reach 152 which is where I was about 13 years ago. Marriage, quitting smoking and an uber stressful lifestyle contributed to my weight gain. I'm grateful to find a forum for guys my size that are trying to do something about it. I've got a long way to go, but seeing some of the results from this forum is a real inspiration.

The photo is of me "Before". I am determined to have one that I like to put with it as my "After".


----------



## truss83 (Jun 21, 2007)

hey there. i'm 6'5" and started out at 264 and after a month of consistently ride 10 to 20 miles a day and eating healthy i am down to 242. i hope to be able to share my goal weight of 205 in the future. no pictures to share now but i will post some soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

SeanL said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post this first pic. This first one was taken in Aug of '04, right before I started getting in shape. I weighed in the neighborhood of 310 @ 6'5".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your first pic and thought, heh, "he's like me" and then I scrolled down and saw your after pic.

Wow.

All I can say is that you Sir are an inspiration to me.

Amazing.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Since I'm off the bike for a while, my progress is halted, however I got pretty far.

This picture is from a race in June of 2006:










And this from the same racing series in April of 2007:










I came down from 250 to 225. I lost a ton of fat and at least a waist size. All of my old shirts are way too big for me


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Good job! It also looks like you gained a nice bike.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

joltz said:


> Good job! It also looks like you gained a nice bike.


Yeah I love my Epic . She's all beat up right now but I'm gonna get some new goodies when I get back on the bike next year


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi group-
I started Weight Watchers last November. The scale groaned at 349.8 lbs! I am 40 y/o, 6'5" and hated life then (or just being fat)!
I am down to 260 on my way to 245!
I feel great! When I started WW, I also started riding again. The trail that we used to ride in 45 minutes, I recently rode in 20! I am also kicking my younger Bro's butt- sibling rivalry!
I love riding and want to congratulate you all for your successes.


----------



## union_op (Jul 24, 2007)

hey I am 5ft 10in i was 245ish in may I am now 198 and still going down. I did it by cutting out fast food and soda, and either running or riding at least 6 days a week and I feel 1000x better


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, great thread. I'd like to lose about 20-30 lbs. I'm 5'10 and I'm between 200-210 as I've been for years though I haven't weighed myself in a long time. I'm 38 now and my job has moved to a desk and a keyboard. I need to really reevaluate my lifestyle. Not a big fast food eater but I do eat too much. I'd love to race a bit next season.I guess I need to figure out a plan of action and stick with it....


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Very inspirational thread. I hadn't read this before. Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 22, 2007)

What an amazing thread, I find it sooo inspiring that people are making massive efforts to get to their goals with spectacular results. I take my hat off to you all.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Motorhead_AZ (Oct 1, 2007)

stormcrowe said:


> Thanks, it is! By the way, since I exceeded the bandwidth of my image host and they booted me, here is a replacement for the before and my most recent after. I'm now down to 219 pounds from a high of 581!
> Before and also last summer from a 167 mile sub 12 endurance ride:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you are God! You're my hero. Really, you're my hero! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I started eating healthy and working out around May, when I weighed roughly 340 lbs. I'm 6'3" and I'm down to 265 lbs. I've been slacking lately but my goal is to get below 220 lbs by spring so I can go sky diving!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Just saw this thread so I'll post it in here also.... And add that I quit drinking pop about 7 months ago.
Here's mine... I was at 318 lbs and just hated the way I looked and never wanted to be in pictures etc.... I'm 6' 7" and had a 44" waist. Pick before I started....









Now I'm at a 36" waist and 230 pounds. I eat good food, and don't starve myself. I run almost every evening. About 3 miles.It took me about 6 months to get here and I'm proud of the turn out. And here's the payoff. Picture was taken 2 days ago at dinner.


----------



## WallaceAskew (Apr 20, 2007)

Good job!!!


----------



## biker_boy (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that "The Hill" BMX track in Elgin, IL?


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, You all have made some amazing changes in your lifestyles etc. 
I guess this is my story:
I began mountain biking simply for fun many years ago at about 14 or 15, cant remember exactly when, but it was when my sister came home from san-fran for christmas and brought me her old mountain bike which she'd used to do bike messenger work, as well as race on. an old beat up giant with a rigid fork and crummy non-indexed shifters... this was right around 95 or 96 i guess. she then took me out to some local trails and showed me the ropes. i was hooked. at this point, being around 15 years old i weighed in the 240 range. by the end of high school (1999) i was right around 200, i took up racing (XC) and riding with a local team. once i got a car and a job, it took to the back burner. and i only ever rode very rarely. i stayed in the 200~ till about 01, when i met my current fiance' over the course of the next 5 years we both gained weight, and quite a bit. i was back to my old 240. I ended up taking a very physical job as i progressed in my career as a welder/fabricator and over the past 2 years of working physically for 40+ hours a week i have dropped back to my 200~lbs range. I bought a crummy target schwinn for the frame, since my old bike (a bridgestone MB-3) took a spill off the back of a car and bent the fork. I have upgraded the frame and i am riding as often as i can now, but, its winter and tough to find a warm day. My fiance' never learned to ride a bike as a kid and up untill about a week ago still didnt know how. i bought her a bike for her birthday and taught her to ride. we are planning to get married in fall of 09, and plan to get in the best shape of our lives before then. Cycling was the best way to lose weight and not even think thats what i was doing for me when i was much younger, and i believe that it will do the same once again. all of you on this thread have shown me that! at any rate, thanks for the inspiration.... also, if i wanted to get back into doing a few races, the clydsdale class is for those of us over 200lbs, right??
thanks guys!


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

Me @ 255










Diet, biking, running, lifting

Me @185










You gotta want it.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

zeeduv said:


> Me @ 255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

What kind of diet, and exercise program were/are you doing? Awesome job! :thumbsup:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

This summer I started riding 3-4 times a week (off-road), and I gave up Cokes. I was able to shed 35 lbs. My goal is 190 lbs. I am 6'. I need to start taking the diet seriously to be able to reach my goal weight.

This thread is a good inspiration. Some of the results I see here are nothing short of miraculous.

Keep the success stories coming!


----------



## 1FNG (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright... I just bumped into this forum while checking out the Whole MTBR thing... Here's my story... I started in 2000 weighing in at 328 lbs... I had issues even walking up a set of stairs... Heart issues run in my family and at that time my brother at age 35 was having issues that damn near killed him... I was and am 10 years younger than him... I'm 33 now... This sparked a new lifestyle for me... I was in love with life and not ready to cash out yet... I had for many years been an avid skateboarder and bmxer and during College I thought it was time to grow up and move one... WORST F'N THING I EVER DID TO MYSELF... With that going on I took up my new hobby Beer, and Cigs... Not a drinking problem except on the weekends I loved to party... Speeding up the story - I am now over 80 lbs lighter... I haven't drank or smoked anything for over 4 years... I race mountain bikes for fun, this year taking on the MASS Endurance Series in Pa and overall just enjoyin life... Here's the next big kicker... I changed my passion for life to fitness and now work full time as a Certified Personal Trainer helping others reach their goals as others have helped me reach mine... I love it... Couldn't be happier... Diet is key... Support, especially wives or closest family, is key and having the balls to say when the goin get's tough you get tougher... Best of luck for all of you as we struggle with the same bull ea. day... I'm offering both this forum and my email [email protected] for anyone to ask questions or look for tips if needed... I still fight the same fight daily as ea. and every one of you and offer any help I can... Keep on keepin on... I'm also in to Tattoos and have a sleeve on my left arm... My hands say "Rise Above", wrist says "Carpe Diem" and every day I look at that and it keeps me going... Best of Luck... Straus


----------



## BuckeyeRT (Jan 24, 2008)

The best thread ever! Thank you for the inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

Your all an inspriation, i hope to someday get down to these sizes!


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

stormcrowe said:


> Thanks, it is! By the way, since I exceeded the bandwidth of my image host and they booted me, here is a replacement for the before and my most recent after. I'm now down to 219 pounds from a high of 581!
> Before and also last summer from a 167 mile sub 12 endurance ride:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really inspirational. Truly amazing work. And that's coming from a guy who has fit into size 32 pants his entire life.


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

*Anything can happen within six months.....*

Not only is mountain biking fun but it was my escape. It literally changed my life and confidence! I decided to stop eating fast food, sodas, bad carbs, and dining out on a regular basis. I ate a healthy dose of oatmeal everyday (anything 100% wheat, chicken, fish), rode 3x/week and made it a point to eat breakfast for 4 months straight. Also I made it a point to at least splurge on a good meal once every two weeks.

Before @ 249lbs (You can see my big ol gut and man boobs!) 4/2007







After @ 197lbs 7/2007


----------



## Sandman76 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Great Job All!*

Well, just registered the other day here after reading many reviews of equipment. Started out buying a rigid RM Fusion, back in '95 second hand. Didn't go too seriously, just had fun. Fast forward to around 2007, I'm about 60lbs heavier (250ish 40" pants, 6' 0") and started riding with my kids. I also started riding everyday to work and back as well, feeling great, looking better prolly lost 10 or 15 (using old Fusion I bought), blew some drive train components, replaced and good to go again, finished off the year early as cold weather hit early in northern BC. This year looking forward to getting on the old girl again (gained back what I lost last year and then some throughout the winter). Well snow is just about gone now (about another foot to go) and I'll be riding again and looking to replace the old Fusion this year.

I just wanted to post here to intro myself, tell everyone here "GREAT JOB!" and you're all giving me great inspiration to give'r nails this year! I'm still learning the lingo but I'm reading lots everyday online. Sorry, no pics yet.

Can't wait to get a new hardtail (maybe even a 29er).

THANKS EVERYONE! :thumbsup:

Derrick


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

MTBnachos

Great work man! That's a lot of weight to lose in 3 months. What nutrition plan did you use to get there?


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks dude. I cut back on lots of bad carbs. All I really did was cut on fast food and SODA which turned out to be a big big deal, just ask anyone who did that. I lost 10lbs alone quitting soda. I only went to eat out once every week whatever I wanted. Everyday I ate breakfast (oatmeal) and a solid cooked dinner of chicken, potatoes, fish, fruit before 8pm. I can't stress how important it was to eat before 8pm! Of course Im adding some serious strenous mtb 3 day/week. I would go out on 6-8 mile loops on advanced hills as fast as I could.


----------



## story mt biker (Jan 29, 2008)

This is before. 286 lbs and 26% bodyfat



This is now 218 lbs and 6% bodyfat. Out doing some trail work on the Ouachita National Recreation Trail


----------



## somata (Jul 2, 2008)

really an inspiring thread! congrats to all!

no pics, but a quick rundown...

i was a tall skinny kid in high school, and super into mountain biking. in college i fell away from riding, my metabolism crashed, 10pm hot wing orders were the norm, and i packed on some pounds...6' 3" and topped out at about 230lbs. not too bad, but seeing the big german guts that ran in the men in m family, i decided when i turned 30 that i needed to get into shape, and kept on putting it off. 3 months before my 31th birthday i joined the gym, started going 3x a week, cutting calories to 2000 a day (my lunches were all subway 6" turkey subs, baked lays, and diet coke...lol!), stopped drinking non-diet soda, and gave myself one free day a week (that's probably how i was able to stick to it) i dropped down to 203lbs in about 6 months. but then i broke my elbow, which cut into my ability to work out, and then i started working 2 jobs...where the siren song of the starbucks mocha breve led me terribly astray for the academic year. but now i'm back at the gym...not doing my insane 6am 2 hour workout, but skipping lunch 3 days a week, and opting for a hardcore 60min workout, followed by a delicious lunch of chocolate myoplex protein shake, cajun hummus, and veggies. i was 226lbs when i got started back up 3 or 4 weeks ago, at 220 now. most importantly, i've been biking to work several times a week, have upgraded my trek 6000 hardtail to a gary fisher sugar 1 , and have been hitting the singletrack once a week. my goal is 195 (190 would be good too), and to do a race this fall. fortunately my wife is a runner, and is a huge help...

truly, many thanks to everyone who's shared their story here. its really helping my wavering.

ps-mocha breves have been limited to no more than 2 a week...its a slow process when a chocolate-y drink is like crack....lol!!!


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW you guys!! Awesome..I am going for it! Pix real soon of the before!!! Just got a new MTB after almost 10 years f inactivity..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/02/07/one-year-later/

Great thread guys. Keep it up. Inspirational for sure! Enough to get me out tonight in the wet and snow !


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

i'm 37 years old, six foot six 200lbs.

8 months ago i was 230 lbs and my cholesterol and blood pressure were at stroke level.

i dropped my blood pressure 50 pts and dropped my cholesterol 100 pts by joining a gym, getting a personal trainer, dropping fried foods, eating whole foods at six meals a day and keeping a food journal of what i ate.

i also commute to work on my SS as much as i can.

i feel great and look forward to living a couple of years longer than i was going to in by previous condition.


----------



## Wilson_ (Feb 25, 2008)

Here I am, I have not lost as much as some but you guys keep me going!!!
Started on a kona shred, broke some parts and decided to upgrade to a kona stinky, it still needs some adjustments but its good so far.

Started at about 285 2 months ago( far left grey shirt)









this pic was taken 2 weeks ago at china camp weighing in at 250(on the right)









i am now at 240, i hurt my knee some how, so i am just trying to stay at 240 intill i can start riding again!!

Thanks for the inspiration!!!!

I just wanted to say thanks to my buddy scott(cbc on here) for helping me push myself when i needed it!!


----------



## mdwebneck (Sep 24, 2008)

*from 265 at dec2006 to 188 by thanksgiving 2007*

I pinched a nerve while trying to finish an installation of a SEARS WD that the so-called SEARS installers were supposed to do and I ended up calling a friend to come finish it. Realizing later I couldn't blame the pinched nerve in my back on my old injury, just my accumulated weight, I knew it was time to get serious about my weight. I had been up and down between 225 and 255, but reaching borderline obesity at 265 was the last straw.
Considering I had been somewhat of an athlete, twenty years earlier had only made my previous efforts rather one-sided :madman: Continuing to force athletic endeavors with a bad back, just caused more injuries and more time inside.
In 2007, I used Nutrisystem to teach myself the other side of my rehab. Eating right, more specifically more fruits and vegetables, less meats and carbs. This allowed me to lose weight with just powerwalking.
My back injury (_compressed disk from removing brakedrum assembly from my boss's motor-home, on my own, in 1993_) is still vulnerable, but the gut that I got from being off the bike for 15+ years among other athletic pursuits etc is now gone

*At start of Nutrisystem wt loss journey, at 258 ( had lost a few since xmas)*


*October 10, 2007: about a month away from weight goal at 195*









* April 19 2008: Ran my first race in more than 15 years, 5K in 24:51 an 8min/mile pace*


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

mdwebneck said:


> I pinched a nerve while trying to finish an installation of a SEARS WD that the so-called SEARS installers were supposed to do and I ended up calling a friend to come finish it. Realizing later I couldn't blame the pinched nerve in my back on my old injury, just my accumulated weight, I knew it was time to get serious about my weight. I had been up and down between 225 and 255, but reaching borderline obesity at 265 was the last straw.
> Considering I had been somewhat of an athlete, twenty years earlier had only made my previous efforts rather one-sided :madman: Continuing to force athletic endeavors with a bad back, just caused more injuries and more time inside.
> In 2007, I used Nutrisystem to teach myself the other side of my rehab. Eating right, more specifically more fruits and vegetables, less meats and carbs. This allowed me to lose weight with just powerwalking.
> My back injury (_compressed disk from removing brakedrum assembly from my boss's motor-home, on my own, in 1993_) is still vulnerable, but the gut that I got from being off the bike for 15+ years among other athletic pursuits etc is now gone
> ...


WOW. Well done mate! This thread is inspirational.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

this realy isn't an "before and after" story... it's a before and during... at the beginning of this year i was as high as 335#... honestly i'm not sure exactly where i was as my scale only went up to 330... i started dropping weight in the spring simply by eating healthier and getting slightly more active... then i started cycling... i took this pic about a month into me back into cycling... that was back in June... 3 weeks ago i started the body for life program which is basicly proper diet with alternating weight training and cardio days a week with the 7th day a "free" day... my weight loss hasn't been amazing even durring the program but the pics speak for themselves...

for reference... the beginning pic was in 6/24/08 with a weight of 301#... the after was this last wed 9/24/08 with a weight of 299# (about a month after the 1st pic i gained about 10lbs due to moving back to FL)




























basicly this post isn't to brag... i'm no where near where i want to be... and honestly there's nothing to brag about... it's to demonstrate a point... when working on weight loss don't rely on a scale.... look at the bigger picture... take measurments of your body, measure your body fat %... take pics of yourself... had i been looking at the scale i'd have not noticed these results... there is a significant difference in my upper abs... and my neck/chin (at least thats where i see the big changes)...

i'll keep plugging away.... i've got a lot of weight to loose but figured these pics might help keep some folks out there motivated 

*edit* i just looked at my old BF% #'s from using my mayo tape... has me going from 33% to my current measurement 28% bf%... that puts me at a 5% drop while staying at nearly identical weight i know the BF% is wrong but the #'s hold consistently for a comparison...

good luck 
mark


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

great stories, everyone! this is a great inspiration and motivation. congrats! keep riding and eating well.
ez


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, stormcrowe, the before and after pictures are amazing. I wish more people would see that such weight loss is very possible.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*350 down to 230 w/ Lap Band....and HARD work...*

Took a bit more than a year to get to this point. trying to break 200 by summer but motivation has slowed a bit the past few months. Just need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome Stories everyone!

I'm still a work in progress but I am getting ever so close to my goal. I tipped the scales at around 260lbs at a height of 5'9" last spring/summer and for most of my previous life up to that point. Early this past summer around the beginning of June I realized the only way to progress with biking any further was to stop eating like utter $h!t since I was already riding a few days a week and the exercise routine was already there. Well I cut out junk foods, and unhealthy beverages. Cut my calorie consumption from an estimated 3500 calories a day of total junk, down to about 1800 calories on days when I wasn't active and about 2000-2200 calories on days where I was active also the calories I am now consuming are much healthier calories. When I weighed my self last friday I was down to 189.6lbs my ultimate goal is going to be 160-165lbs so 25-30 more lbs from the 70 I have already lost and I will be there. Even now down to 189.6 I feel amazing and have so much more energy and stamina than I ever have in my entire life. It truly is a great feeling. Now On to the pictures:
Old me:








Current me:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Awesome Stories everyone!
> 
> I'm still a work in progress but I am getting ever so close to my goal. I tipped the scales at around 260lbs at a height of 5'9" last spring/summer and for most of my previous life up to that point. Early this past summer around the beginning of June I realized the only way to progress with biking any further was to stop eating like utter $h!t since I was already riding a few days a week and the exercise routine was already there. Well I cut out junk foods, and unhealthy beverages. Cut my calorie consumption from an estimated 3500 calories a day of total junk, down to about 1800 calories on days when I wasn't active and about 2000-2200 calories on days where I was active also the calories I am now consuming are much healthier calories. When I weighed my self last friday I was down to 189.6lbs my ultimate goal is going to be 160-165lbs so 25-30 more lbs from the 70 I have already lost and I will be there. Even now down to 189.6 I feel amazing and have so much more energy and stamina than I ever have in my entire life. It truly is a great feeling. Now On to the pictures:
> Old me:
> ...


Great effort fella! You hav egot to be feeling better for the change!!


----------



## fltplan (Dec 9, 2008)

Phenominal guys and gals! I lost 50 pounds when I got out of college and have somehow managed to keep it down with a few ups in there, but it's all possible because of the bikes. Keep it up.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I decided to get fit last year.

This picture was taken 27th Feb. last year, 225lb`s










I now weigh in at 155Lb`s and race elite xc.


----------



## navymtbkr (Mar 7, 2009)

HOLY SMOKES! Good job! Truly inspiring....


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I`m stoked to say the least.

I basicly started riding to work and gradualy upped the training load, as well as watching what I eat.

I put on all this weight when I gave up mtb`ing about 14 years ago and grumbled about loosing it for the last 5 years. I set a masssive goal of earning national championship points before I turn 40 and at the end of the season last year I started winning local races.

It`s been hard work, but well worth it. The hardest part of a diet is is trying not to eat as much.....


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

This thread is pretty amazing. I am glad to see people are doing so well. I am 6' and only maxed out at just over 200# though so I barely made it into clyde territory (I moved from a year round bike locale to a part year and got lazy). I am still at 190 and hope to get down to 175 at some point, though it seems I might have to do more than just ride my bike, like perhaps change my diet a bit.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

at the tail end of a 5 month period of no sports / anything. Slipped a disk in a car crash and took for ****ing ever to heal. 

So thanks to mountain biking and climbing I got back into shape fast and am now in the best shape of my life.

5 11' at 152.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is my progress so far. I used to be ashamed to get in front of a camera. I'm 5' 11" and at my highest point I weight 332 lbs. I had horrible eating and sleeping habits with zero exercise. Since then I've totally changed my lifestyle and diet. I do strength training 3 days per week and get between 4-6 hours of cardio using my mountain bike or elliptical machine. I count calories, measure portions, use a food scale, etc. Unfortunately I haven't found any answers for my receeding hairline. 

Here I am on December 16th 2007 @ 332 lbs :








https://qiwpdw.blu.livefilestore.co...mIQfsjhoNvcZk4te49K4DwaqSso8_BbWWyNlQ/054.jpg

And then a picture on March 27th 2008 @ 327 lbs :










These 2 pictures were both taken on May 12th 2009. On that date I weighed 226 lbs.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome work! You look like a totally different person!

On a side note (not to toot my own horn or anythng) I had a wedding to go to last night where I saw a bunch of old friends that I hadnt seen since I lost my 90 something lbs. I kid you not some people that I used to see on an almost daily basis I had to go out of the way to talk to because they didn't recognize me it felt pretty good. Also I had ladies actually showing interest in me for once which was a nice confidence booster lol.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Awesome work! You look like a totally different person!
> 
> On a side note (not to toot my own horn or anythng) I had a wedding to go to last night where I saw a bunch of old friends that I hadnt seen since I lost my 90 something lbs. I kid you not some people that I used to see on an almost daily basis I had to go out of the way to talk to because they didn't recognize me it felt pretty good. Also I had ladies actually showing interest in me for once which was a nice confidence booster lol.


Thanks.  I actually feel like a different person in more ways than one. I'm sure you can relate in your own ways. Losing the weight has had a domino effect on my life. I'm much more comfortable/confident with myself now. I take better care of myself overall. And I am much more open about my weight and my journey.

Sounds like you had a good time at that wedding. I've had some similar situations myself where I have run into an old friend or co-worker and they do a double take when they see me. lol I also find myself in more conversations with the ladies. It doesn't sit too well with my wife.


----------



## Blueboost (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. All those diet forums and websites out there and right here under our nose is as much or more success than any of them.

I have a great deal of respect for anyone that has the ability to achieve what you all have. Losing weight is not easy. I don't talk about it much but I am proud to say I am one of you. I went back to what I used to love and what kept me healthy. Just upgraded from 20" to 26". My entire lifestyle has improved and I am happier than I have been in 10 years. I eat right, watch the carbs after 5pm, drink a gallon of water a day, and ride hard at least once a week.

I've lost about 60lbs over the past 7 months. I started at almost 260lbs, and this morning weighed 198. My goal is to, basically, not be fat.

Onto the pics-


----------



## senseamp (Jun 17, 2008)

Went from 295 at my peak, to 195. Size 42 to 30 waist.
Mostly biking to work, mountain biking, elliptical at the gym, and cutting down on empty calories. 
Fortunately I did it slowly over period of about 4 years, and my weight was evenly distributed so no sagging skin issues.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Really inspiring guys, keep it up!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

April 2007










Now


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

^^^You moved to NZ


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

Me at about 250 pounds.









Due to technical difficulties involving photobucket I will have to post my current pic later.

Edit: Me at about 228 now.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> ^^^You moved to NZ


I was this weight in the UK too  It was just my time downunder that i got fat and lazy.....


----------



## Letlev (Jul 14, 2009)

Blueboost said:


> Wow. All those diet forums and websites out there and right here under our nose is as much or more success than any of them.
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for anyone that has the ability to achieve what you all have. Losing weight is not easy. I don't talk about it much but I am proud to say I am one of you. I went back to what I used to love and what kept me healthy. Just upgraded from 20" to 26". My entire lifestyle has improved and I am happier than I have been in 10 years. I eat right, watch the carbs after 5pm, drink a gallon of water a day, and ride hard at least once a week.
> 
> I've lost about 60lbs over the past 7 months. I started at almost 260lbs, and this morning weighed 198. My goal is to, basically, not be fat.


Do you happen to be an Arfcommer?

I am 

Hopefully I can get down to around your weight soon, I'm 223(haha) right now down from the 236 I was earlier this year. Not a huge difference but I can really feel it.

Just need to get down to 190 by this time next year and then I can get into USMC recruit training.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep it up man you can already see a big difference in your face! I should probably give a little update on myself as well. I last posted at 189lbs. This morning I was down to 170lbs even. That brings my total loss to around 105lbs! I also was able to race and complete my first 6 hour race solo this summer which was a huge accomplishment for myself. I will try to post pics up later but I am so close to my target weight I can practically taste it!


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

My name is Frank and I'm an alcoholic... oops, wrong thread!

Here's my super-long story of weight loss and vastly improved health:

I bought a brand new bike in November 2006 with the intention of shaving some weight and having fun riding again. It had been a good 10+ years since I'd stopped riding. The bike was a 2006 Kona Hoss.

It was a bit hard to get started, I would run out of breath just riding to the mailbox and back. Eventually the bike got relegated to the shed, where things started stacking up in front of it, thereby making it too "inconvenient" to pull out again (excuses, excuses).

Early in 2008, I reached a mighty 325 pounds. I'm 6'1" in height, so I didn't carry it too badly, but 325 pounds is WAY TOO HIGH! Then in March 2008, my girlfriend was diagnosed with a dairy allergy, so we had to cut all dairy products out of her diet. To make things easier, I also cut dairy from my diet, so we both ate exactly the same things. This meant cutting out the vast majority of foods from our local supermarket, and mostly eating organic and natural foods. Within a couple weeks, I lost 5 pounds and felt healthier than I had in years. That's when I decided to pull out the bike again.

Over the next month, I lost another 10 pounds by riding to the mailbox and back (about 1 mile total), and sometimes trying longer distances. Then in May, my back started hurting real bad. I was suffering from a calcium deficiency due to the lack of dairy. I started taking calcium supplements to rectify the problem, but it took a while for my back to get better. This meant no more riding for a month or so. In the meantime, Wii Fit came to the rescue, and I worked on improving my cardio and got used to weighing myself regularly. I started using Wii Fit at 312 pounds.

In mid-June, I started riding again. I tried to use my bike to get to places rather than my truck, both in an effort to get in shape and to save money on the exorbitant gas prices at the time. I also discovered some bike paths in Williston, VT that were pleasant to ride on and weren't too long. Eventually, I worked up to riding 10+ miles without collapsing from exhaustion. By the end of July, I was at around 290 pounds and still dropping, but dropping at a very steady and constant rate. By weighing myself every day, I was able to see the difference that certain foods had on me, and I learned to eat certain things before and after a ride to maximize my energy exertion while still losing a steady amount of weight.

By the end of August, I was at 280 pounds, and everyone kept pointing out how much weight I'd lost. Best of all, I felt absolutely great. Unfortunately, due to a lower back injury, I had to stop riding for a while and had to make do with Wii Fit. This lasted throughout Winter. My weight continued to drop, but very very slowly. It never went back up. By mid-May of this year, I was at about 275 pounds and ready to start riding again.

Luckily, my cardio work over Winter helped me be more resilient on my rides. On my first ride, I was able to do 10 miles without too much problem, and even added some more after I took a 1-hour break. The next week, I discovered a new trail in Burlington that's 12.5 miles each way. It's half pavement and half gravel, and ends right in the very middle of lake Champlain, on a super-long causeway that used to carry trains. The first time I rode that trail (all 25 miles of it), my legs were on fire for 2 days. But it was an awesome, exhilarating ride with a gorgeous view. So I did it again the next week, and my legs didn't hurt at all afterwards. I've been doing it almost every week since, and it continues to get easier each time. I've also started adding a lot of rougher off-road trails, because I find those way more fun than paved bike paths.

One of the things that's helped me a lot this year was the purchase of a Cat Eye V3 cyclo-computer, which records speed, cadence and heart rate. Being able to keep my heart rate and cadence steady at all times has really improved my cardio, and now I can maintain 150 bpm for over an hour straight without problems. Using this as a guide has probably made the most difference in my riding.

Another thing that helped a lot was changing the super-aggressive original 2.3" off-road tires for super-smooth Continental Town & Country 2.1" tires. So instead of wasting energy trying to keep forward momentum going, I ended up with much more enjoyable rides that I could take farther and longer.

When my cadence started peaking (at about 75 rpm), I decided to upgrade to clipless pedals and cleated shoes to improve my efficiency. My first ride with clipless pedals managed to set my legs on fire again... I wasn't used to using those new muscles on the up-stroke. But by the second ride (a week later), I found my pedaling efficiency was vastly improved. I could maintain higher speeds at the same cadence, and I could maintain a higher cadence without my feet flying off the pedals. I went from typical 70-75 rpm to 85-90 rpm, and my riding is as smooth as ever.

Last month I bought a new 2008 Kona Hoss frame and built it from scratch using all the components I've been drooling over since last year. It's built mostly as an all-mountain bike, but geared for both pavement and off-road. I've also changed the tires for ones that are useful both on pavement and off-road, so I can enjoy the rough trails more efficiently. I typically ride about 100 miles a week, and those distances keep getting longer.

I'm now around 255 pounds, still dropping steadily, and feeling healthier than I ever remember. I have energy for all kinds of new activities, and I show no signs of going back up in weight. I have no terrible cravings for foods I used to "need". And now I'm considering riding my bike year-round, even in the Winter snow. I've been saving so much money by driving my truck less, I end up having more for fun things (and to upgrade my bike).

Oh, and my girlfriend has been losing weight too, and is also finally riding her bike (which we bought in 2006). She hasn't lost it at the same rate as me, but she's steadily lost over 25 pounds in less than a year.

Here are some before-and-after pictures of myself:

















And here's a picture of my bike:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

great job man, that's great. My "story" isint as big, but in 7th grade I weighed 180 pounds, and obviously not that tall. I'm an out door kid, and has always been one. I've never owned a video game, and I never liked the computer because I couldn't type worth ****. I played baseball, but that obviously wasant cardio intensive. Well, a good freind and I were on a bike ride, and he kindly brought up the fact that I wasant really involved in anything too athletic and that I try bike racing. I had just bought a giant rainier se off eBay and really liked it, but just rode on local trails. Anyway, my freshman year of high school I finially tried a race and I'm hooked. I started riding daily and wherever I had to go to and it started making me healthyer. I never really had the sweet tooth and don't like chocolate, but I ate alot. Isdarted drinking multiple nalgenes a day and eating less. I did good racing and had a blast dooing it. I got into it serious, and upgraded my bike, all custom built by me, now I need a new frame. A few freinds really pushed me to try running cross country, and I did, because I ran with them once, then the following weekend won my first race. I kept running, and won the race season overall in the state series that year. My freinds then pushed me to try cross country, and I did, with no competitive running experience. I made the varsity team and scored consirstiantly, and that really felt good. I ended up tearing my miniscus and had to have sugery over winter, and during that they found "a seveure case if orthapedic arthritius" in my knee. I'm not supposed to run, but I'm going to do one more season of cross country, and then just train lightly on the running part so I can fufull my goal of completing a full ironman. I'm now a senior in highschool, 148 pounds and feeling better than I ever have been.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

And I'm taller now too at 5"11


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

And down to a 6.3% body comp fat percentage


----------



## Woodfordp (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn this section has inspired me. 38 and 220lbs. Built my Foes rig three years ago, then my arthritis got really bad and I stopped riding. Lot better now thanks to a more positive outlook and some great meds / treatment. Just bought myself a Cannondale Bad Boy for riding to work and a Trek tag a long for my daughter. Girl friend rides a great Kona King Kikkapu, so when I get fitter (lost lots of muscle strength in my arms from braces) planning on lots of family days out. We have even started to look at a family cycling holiday bex year! Great target.

Ideally want to loose 30lbs, will post my before picture later.


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

*Here's Me.....*

...........Three years ago at age 42 and 325 pounds on my way to an early grave:









































No surgery here, just good old fashioned will power and hard work. Discovered mountain biking at 285 pounds and haven't looked back since. Here I am today age 45 at 205 pounds:









































Mountain biking has changed my life in more ways than I could ever have imagined. Life is good!


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Geez , I hope this thread is still alive &#8230;.

Hello all you Clydes's ( and former ) , my story is similar to some of you :

I have been MTB'ing since 1994 and did it almost daily for nearly a decade &#8230;. It was a religious ceremony every single time I went out for a ride :
The rush of the trees whipping by &#8230;.

Twisty , spaghetti strewn singletrack threading through the woods &#8230;.

Rock gardens &#8230;.

I became so dependent on the adrenaline and endorphin high , that when I couldn't go riding ( road or trails ) , I was not a pleasant person to be around ( withdrawals ) .

Then in 2001 ( at the tender age of 31 ) , I decided to go back to college full time and get my degree . This coupled with starting a family and working full time ( needless to explain ) was a shock to the neuro - chemical balance ( or imbalance ) .

First came the weight gain ( gained 80 lbs in two years ) , and then the mood swings , irritableness , lost libido - sexual drive , increased blood pressure , etc &#8230;. I lived this way from 2001 to 2009 until I took control of my life ( once again ) .

In that span of 8 years , I got my degree ( 2003 ) , had five beautiful children ( 11 , 8 , 5 , 3 , and 1 ) , and packed on an extra 115 pounds .

On New Year's Day 2009 , I decided enough was enough and came up with a diet and exercise regime that I stuck to all year &#8230;.. I set a lofty goal to lose 110 pounds in 2009 . 
I fell short of that goal ( lost 75 ) , but still feel like a winner if you know what I mean .

I plan on losing the 35 additional pounds in 2010 and NEVER , NEVER , returning back to the way I was &#8230;.

1997'ish ( 185 #s ) :



















2008 ( 300 #s ) :


























Me a couple of weeks ago ( 35 more to go ) :


----------



## fltplan (Dec 9, 2008)

That's awesome. I've lost quite a bit of weight in the last 15 months and can tell you that the last few pounds was the most challenging for me. The bicycling was my motivator, mtb and road bikes. Best of luck.


----------



## pumaking (Apr 10, 2009)

This is me at 280lbs














































After about 5 months I lost 70lbs.


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Drinking in Germany ( EPCOT ? ) ..

Still drinking the IPA's I see :thumbsup: ….... beer is one of my downfalls besides bagels ( the darker , the better – regarding both beer and bagels ) ..

Good for you ….


----------



## pumaking (Apr 10, 2009)

Well the thing is I didn't change my diet whatsoever. I just ate less of the garbage, and rode harder and longer. Instead of 1 lap I would do 2 at harder runs. I rode longer instead of 45mins I would do 3 hours.


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree...it's time to revive this thread!

First off...StormCrowe, you're my hero man! :thumbsup:

My Story:

I always have been, and always will be a larger than average person. I, like many other people in this Clyde's group have the type of body that puts on muscle very easily, but is a packrat of fat. I believe we're called Endomorphs. In 1994 I was at my peak. 5' 7", 200lbs wearing a size 32 pant at about 10-12% body fat. I was 26, ate whatever and whenever I wanted, framed houses for a living, and partied 4 nights a week. BUT my lifestyle was VERY self destructive. I was taking up to 12 Mini Thin (25mg ephedrine hcl) tablets twice a day. Basically I had a crank habit. In 1996 I got out of framing and into construction management. Got married and quit Mini Thins. The weight started creeping on. Next thing I know, I'm wearing size 40 weighing about 240. Then I discovered Metabolife. It was like the Mini Thins, but lower doses. Then they took ephedra off the market. At that point the weight started piling on!

Fast forward to 11/2009. I'm wearing size 50, weight 330 lbs. That's when I started the Kaiser Permanente Bariatric Options program. It consists of 20 weeks of weekly meetings that include meal, exercise, and psychology education. After satisfactorily completing the course, a Kaiser doctor will sign a recommendation for a contracted Bariatric surgeon to perform whichever procedure is best suited for me. Paid for by Kaiser. The education is just what I've needed all these years, but was too deluded to realize it. I've been advised to a 2k/day meal plan that includes 115g of carbs, 50g fat, 70g lean protein, 3 servings of milk/yogurt, 3 servings of fruit, and 6 servings of vegetables. I admit, I thought I could take the "easy road", and have some of my intestines cut out and the fat would just fall off. Come to find out, I have to maintain this type of diet (much smaller portions post-op of course) for the rest of my life if I want to keep the fat off after surgery. PLUS deal with the probabilities of dumping syndrome, lactose intolerance, protein deficiency, malnutrition, etc. So, I'm thinking after I've finished the education portion, I'll just keep my surgery approval (good for 1 year) like an ace in the hole if my current diet and exercise regimen doesn't get me to my goal of 200-220 lbs.

Starting the program at 330lbs, in this pic (taken 12/24/09) I am 324lbs. Today I'm 311. I've made a short term goal of breaking 300 by 2/1/10. I'm wondering who I should invite to my BREAKING 300 PARTY...Lil Debbie or Ben & Jerry!? Just kidding. It'll probably just be me and ol' Charlie Tuna per usual. BTW...I am, and will remain 5'7"....sigh. My inseam will always be shorter than my waist.  It's hell being a hobbit.

It's too bad Body Fat Percentage monitors aren't as plentiful and accurate as scales. I know it sounds cliché' coming from a Clyde, but scales do lie! I can say I lost 13lbs these last two weeks, but how much fat loss weight was offset by the muscle gain of miles and miles of walking, elliptical, golf, and biking? All we can do is drop a gear and up the cadence for that aerobic effect, right? I'llpost another pic at 300lbs.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey MGH (and all you guys trying to loose some weight like me)...on the Bicycling January/February edition there is a nice article about a guy losing 331lbs!!!

there is also a short version here:
http://www.bicycling.com/bke/slide/home/1,8155,s1-1-81-0,00.html

we can do it!


----------



## MrGoodHammer (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. Good story.

Yes, we can do it, and we've picked the perfect tool for the job! We can push ourselves as hard or as little as we want to with the only impact coming from the occcasional tree, stump, rock, or sign post. The best part being, unlike in a gym, we can choose whatever scenery we feel like! 

So keep the pepals a pumpin', and the pounds a droppin!


----------



## Heb48 (Apr 22, 2008)

My first post in Clyde, so be nice. Just wanted to tell my story.

October 2009, we had free health checks done at work, before the test I thought I was fine, discovered that my blood pressure was super high, like 184/90 high! Doc said take medication that'll fix it, but I decided that I wasn't going to opt out like that, I would try natural remedies like exercise, change diet, lose some weight and watch my sodium, alcohol and caffeine intake. So at 6"2' and 108kg (238lbs) I started.

Commuting, running, x-country riding and eating well, today I weighed in at under 90.5kg (199lbs) which I am totally stoked at. Had my BP taken and I was 136/74 which is almost deemed normal for 30yrs old. Now I ride 200km a week, run 30km a week and am (almost) at a 'healthy' blood pressure.

So now I'm under 200lbs, I'm not a clyde anymore, which is funny as this is my first post in this thread. I look forward riding more and more, and can hopefully reach my goal weight of 84kg (185lbs) with more hard work.

Thanks for your ear (eyes). Keep riding!!


----------



## Blazerwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

My dad bought my brother, my sister and myself our first bicycles back in 1959 when I was just 13 years old. We all got bikes for Christmas that year and boy were we ever proud of those bikes!

I rode that bike everywhere and must have put 10K miles on that bike. I continued to ride that bike until I turned 16 and got my driver’s license. The following year when I turned 17 I joined the Army and was never on another bicycle again until last May 2009.

I was talking to a friend one day and he was telling me how he had bought a new Kona Smoke 29er and that he had lost over a hundred pounds and had credited that bicycle with saving his life. At that time I was weighing in at 280 lbs. and was also starting to have health problems due to my weight. So I figured if he could do it so could I! First I went on Craigslist and bought a little Raleigh 26” 18 Speed road bike. I did my best to learn to ride that bike but I had no idea how to use the gears and at my weight I was just destroying that little bike. So I put that bike back on Craigslist and sold it for the same price I had paid for it. Then I went to my LBS to look for a bicycle that would hold my big body and be comfortable for me to ride. 

So I looked at several bikes like the Kona Smoke 29er that my friend had bought. I also looked at a Haro Mary 29er, a Cannondale, and a Specialized and finely settled for a 21” Redline Monocog 29er that really fit me very well. I took the bike home and started to ride that bike every day just enough to get my body into enough shape to start a regular routine. After several weeks of practice I set up a routine of riding that bike for 1 mile a day for the first week, then two miles a day for the next week, then three miles a day and so on until I could ride 10 miles a day.

I cut out all cokes and soft drinks, beer and alcohol and all foods using sugars, starches etc. All I drank was water! By the time Christmas came around I was riding my bike 10 miles a day and I had lost 60lbs. I haven’t better in years as a result of buying that bike!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

MrGoodHammer said:


> I know it sounds cliché' coming from a Clyde, but scales do lie! I can say I lost 13lbs these last two weeks, but how much fat loss weight was offset by the muscle gain of miles and miles of walking, elliptical, golf, and biking?


I agree 100%. Weight scales are the worst tool to use in gauging ones weight loss. A mirror, the way clothes fit, and other peoples comments are the way to go. It is not uncommon to loose fat but gain muscle when riding and that gives the false impression of slow and no weight loss which can be demotivating and lead to stoppage of riding and other healthier activities. In fact, this past summer after taking up the road bike, I GAINED weight but lost fat. I could tell cause of the way my clothes fit. Looser around the weight but tighter in the legs. I was really blowing up my legs riding on the road. It was great.


----------



## donny939 (May 12, 2009)

Last summer I was 230 at 6.1 then I bought a bike and got down to 185-190, the funny thing is I always lifted weights and used my bowflex but with my unhealthy eating habits and partying... I changed all that and im down to a good weight but this summer i hope to get down to 180 and be cut


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

hey all @ the beginning of last year I weighed in @ approx 130kg
over the last 15 months I've had a steady weight loss
as of this morning I currently weigh in @ 78kg

sorry no old pix
however these are the most recent ones of me(@ 85kg)
















so:
130 kg
- 78 kg
------
= 52 kg divided by 15 months
= a weight loss of 3.46 kg per month
Dr says my recommended weight should be 70kg
so I've only got another 8kg to lose

age; 27
height: 170cm
vegetarian
diagnosed with arthritis @ age 2 1/2(struggled with it with having so much weight on board)
haven't touched alcohol, smokes or drugs in 8yrs
& I'm feeling gr8

weight has gone down I take one 5ml dose of olive leaf extract every
4 months & I don't have any sign of arthritis

& all due to having a healthy eating scheme & exercise(i.e. building trails & riding my MTB)


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

hey guys, just wanted to say, thanks for the inspiration (again). from a high of 227 i was down to 204 but sorta lost my way again. so im up to 215. too much food and alchohol. i think i need to take a picture of myself nekkid and post it somewhere to remind me where i need to hav e a better after picture.

keep the faith everyone.


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

In January 2006 i was 298. over the past 4 years with a reduction in calories, and lots of exercise i am now 224, with more to come. i am not riding as much as i would like to, about to buy a new bike. its been fun. I have lost 10 inches in my waist, 2 chest sizes, i am getting sick of clothes becoming too big on me and i feel so much better. The best part, women look at me differently, still have a lot to learn there though. 
before

now


----------



## German26m (Apr 14, 2010)

What an inspirational thread! 

Just out of curiosity - has any of you guys managed to get "toned abs" after their weight loss? I read on another forum or two, that many people can lose the weight, but still have that last stubborn fat they can't seem to get rid of.

Has anyone who lost weight, managed to get rid of that last stubborn fat, too (by having good nutrition + biking a lot)?

thanks!


----------



## Cheese302 (Jun 19, 2007)

i can see an ab at the top near my rib cage, however i have a big flap of extra skin from the weight loos. have to give it a year or so see if it firms itself out, if not might be looking into surgery.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

No pictures, but in March of last year I was at about 6' 2" 200 pounds. As a college freshman I was eating a lot of pizza and soda and junk food. I cut all that out and started running 3 times a week. Over the summer I was also running 3 times a week and biking (road) about 100 miles a week. Over winter break I went down to 139 lbs. I decided to start working out, but got bored and gained only 4 pounds before I stopped lifting weights and now I'm back down.

I've stopped running a lot because I have a job where I stand/walk around for 4 hours a day and bike up hills a lot (singlespeed!). Over the summer I'm going to end up biking about 100 miles a week again so I'll be back at it.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

My name is Tony Shulthise. 
Started at 248 lbs. Best weight 199
My before picture is at around 225. My after picture is at around 205.
I used walking, eating a healthy breakfast and cutting out junk food to get down to 225. 
I used the P90X workout program by Beachbody to drop from 225 to 200.

I'm at around 210 now and have been at this weight for about 18 months now. I use mountain biking and hiking to keep it off without any formal workouts.


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

6ft4'' 320lbs, hoping to get down to 264lbs in the next year.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4636390352


__
https://flic.kr/p/4633435064


----------



## RickD (Jun 10, 2010)

I started right before thanksgiving 2009 at 388# i removed all processed sugar from my diet and limited my calorie intake to 800 -1200 a day, keeping my calories at 50% protien 30% fat 20% carbs (fresh fruit and vegies only), after the first week i was off of all my insulin and in 2 weeks all my diabetes meds altogether.

By March i was down 65lbs and started ridding my bike again ( single speed cruiser ) by the end of may i was down over 100lbs.

I bought a new bike ( Rock hopper ) and have been riding 10 -20 miles a night as of today i'm down 125lbs, i'm hoping to loose another 75-80 lbs.

One trick i found that works for me, i stick with the above plan for 6 days a week, but one day a week i eat a normal meal whatever i'm hungry for except i still eat no processed sugars.

Rick


----------



## Zevron (Apr 30, 2009)

After the holiday season 2006 I stepped on the scale and weighed in at 248 I'm 6 foot tall in 2006 I was 45 years old. I decided I was not gonna hit 250 my new years resolution was to buy a mountain bike and do something about it.








My current weight is 208. I ride 3 to 5 times a week. I Raced tho 2010 Prairie City Series, and finished 2nd in clydes. I'm 49 and the people I ride with are 10 to 20 years younger they call me the Old Man a lot of those youngsters have found out how hard it is to keep up with the old guy. Here is my current pic.I'm on the right.














I gave up sodas and deserts well I still eat sweets but maybe ounce a week. Cut down the amount I eat. I can put away some food, and cut back on eating meat. My goal is to race 50+ next year I will have to get down to 195 to be able to compete at 195 I will still probably get beat up buy the old guys. Keep on riding clydes!


----------



## towman910 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey all, mtb has helped me to lose 110+ lbs so far. About 2yrs ago, my wife went to a nutritionist for help getting rid of her migraines, thinking that maybe they were brought on by foods. At the same time, the nutritionist set up a diet for her that would help her lose weight as well. After she started losing weight, she suggested I go to see her as well. The first appointment, I was 398lbs at 6'5''. The first month of regular gym workouts I dropped 26lbs, and it's been off to the races from there. 
Sure, I've had months where I'll put a few pounds back on, but I weighed in at 284 this morning, about 22 months later. Down from a 50" waist to 40", 4xlt t-shirt to 2xlt.

I basically follow a high protein, 'power-foods' diet, which means eating a small meal with at least a little bit of unsaturated fat (nuts, yogurt, peanut butter) every few hours, to keep the metabolism up. I eat about six small meals a day and drink 3-4 quarts of water. I try to ride my bike at least 10 trail miles every weekend, and I ride motocross once or twice a week after work on my dirtbike, as well. (believe me, it's a workout throwing a 230lb motorcycle around the track, motor or not!) My wife and I also do a lot of hiking up in the White Mountains in NH. (So far we've hiked 10 of the 48 4000-footers) and it's going very well, all in all.

If I were strictly concerned with weight loss, I'd have lost more by now, but I've always been a very strong guy, and the first couple months when the weight was pouring off and I was doing almost all cardio, I noticed myself getting weaker, so I decided to slow down the weight loss and focus more on fat loss. I now do much more lifting and other resistance training than I do cardio (probably about 75%/25%) to try to keep the strength from diminishing. So now I'm not only smaller and fitter, but also stronger than I was when I started this whole thing. :thumbsup: I'm thinking I still have about another fifty or so to go, slow and steady...

Aug 2008, probably about 385 or so... and the wife, looking much better than her man...









A few weeks ago, at the summit of Mt Field, Crawford Notch, NH, minus about 100 lbs.


----------



## metalized33 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm 6'1, and was 260lb six years ago. Couldn't walk up ten stairs without breathing hard. Since then, mountain biking, reasonable eating, strength training and generally being active whenever possible, has brought me to 200lb at 10% bodyfat. Words can't describe how much better life is now. And it was mountain biking that helped me the most - I could never consider exercise fun before I took it up. 

Haven't got any before pics, so no point in posting a current one. 

Anyway - best of luck, to everyone here working to rid themselves of obesity !


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello. Long time listener, first time caller.

I'm 5'6", close to 40, and like long walks on the beach. 

A few years ago, 2006 I reckon, I was pushing 250lbs and had very high cholesterol. I did pretty OK between then and 2010 going down to 200lbs and bouncing around from 200-225. 

This January I decided it was time to stop reading about weight loss and getting faster on a bike and actually do it. I was 207lbs and still had high cholesterol. I'm not terribly hung up on weight but I want to be faster on a bike, lose my gut, and get my cholesterol under control. I picked an arbitrary number of 170lbs as my goal for the year. Still overweight, but a huge improvement. 

April rolled around and I was 200lbs and still doing a lot of reading and not a lot of doing. I decided to use my man-crush to my advantage and signed up on Livestrong.com to start tracking my food and fitness. I guess the two startling things that came from that is first, 20 wings and 2 beers is not in fact the perfectly healthy lunch one would expect it to be, and second, riding or walking once every week to two weeks is not the peak training plan I had assumed. 

I began eating at a calorie deficit, without really changing much in the way of the what I ate. I also began increasing my exercise. Weekly, twice a week, until I finally and doing something worthwhile 5-6 times a week now. I really focused on "simply but healthy". Where before I had tried hard to follow couch to 5k and failed miserably, I started a strict program of "walk when you're tired, and run when you're bored" and could run a 10k 6 weeks later. 

Last week I celebrated my birthday at 167 pounds. 40 pounds lighter than I was just in April. Even better 2 weeks ago I had a cholesterol check and got a clean bill of health. Ironically though improved riding was a big motivator in all of this I'm not getting to the trail any more frequently than I did before. I am certainly faster and can ride more distance but this is what all the work was for and still what needs the most work. My goal now is to ride to work 2-3 days a week (20 mile round trip). 

At this point I am thrilled. The only thing missing is a hallmark card that says "Congratulations on seeing your genitals again. Them fellers ain't seen daylight in a looooong time." 

Holding off on pics until I hit ideal body weight which at this point is completely possible.


----------



## seelivemusic (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm going about things a little differently as I lost weight so I could start participating in outdoors stuff again. I was 248 at 5.11 ten months ago and now weight 208 with an end goal in the 180's. I'm rehabilitating my steel Marin this winter for urban assault purposes and plan to buy some sort of 29er next summer.

Good to see all these posts !


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was a clyde and now i'm not .. but keeping in shape is tough as i'm sure all of you guys know.. so a few of us decided to start a FB support group to help get/stay in shape over the coming colder months. Feel free to join up and help everyone out.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=142367352471264&ref=nf


----------



## techy101 (May 2, 2009)

I'm still on the journey downward, but I was looking at pictures last night and figured that I'd do a comparison. It ended up being pretty striking, so I'm going to throw it out there. I've still got a ways to go though, I'd still like to lose another 20-30 pounds to reach my original goal weight of 180-190.

The heavier picture was actually after I'd already lost about 20 pounds, but I don't really have any pictures from my heaviest. The second is me wearing some new clothes. The jeans are 36" waist, and the shirt is a Large. I used to wear 42" pants and XXL (and once in a while XXXL) shirts.

So here's my still-in-progress success story:










New clothes


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a truly inspirational thread. 6'1" and 210, so I am about 25-30 lbs heavier than I want to be. My gf started talking about getting a bike a few weeks ago and there was nothing unappealing about the thought for me, so we should be picking them up in the next week or so. I knew it would help with getting in shape, but this thread has really inspired me to get a move on.


----------



## espin (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are mine. I dont have any fully body shots. Mostly


----------



## RENEGADEZX (Oct 17, 2010)

*my God, what an inspiration!*

I found some pics so I'll share. 1st my hat is off to all the people who have shown their progress and the amazing transformations. After looking through the whole thread my inspiration comes from all, but one person stands out for me and that is Sean L. its truly awesome what you accomplished. :thumbsup:

A little back ground is needed I think so here it goes (reader's digest version)

I grew up fat and made fun of. But it made me strong!
Joined the army at 19yr 6'1" 233lbs 
at 20 in Germany I weighed 208 and the army put me on an overweight program 2 months later I was 175 lbs
fast forward to 34yr 220 lbs in great shape been in construction as an electrician I get hurt in an accident 
Fast forward 5yrs I'm 39 I'm 367 lbs maybe heavier.
so on I go
This first pic is sept '03 367+








These are March '09 325+lbs















this is Sept '10 277lbs taken on the Glenwood Springs, CO. Bike path, BTW I'm 49yrs old


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Well done...great transformation RenegadeZX!!!


----------



## viking4949 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Before and Durning...not done yet.*

Before 350+
1/1/11 304
Goal 250.


----------



## flyingpig (Apr 28, 2009)

*Pig needs better power-to-weight ratio to achieve liftoff...*

Some great inspiration in this thread. I've always loved food and soda. I was very active in college, which kept my 5'10" self under 180#, but when I graduated and got a desk job, I was up to 215# within a couple of years. Where I work now, I can bike commute most days (only a 4 mile trip from home to work), and there are racquetball courts nearby where I usually manage one or two games a week with buddies. Still, last winter I was up to 235#, and some of my cholesterol numbers are not the greatest.

At that point, my wife, who was concerned about her weight too, started working on portion control for both of us at meals. That got me down to #215 last Summer, though I've crept back up to 220# this Winter. I need to get the snacking and soda consumption under control, is the main thing. I have also started going to the weight room - I've always been "solid,", but I'm hoping more muscle mass will help me burn off more calories.

Mainly, I'm not getting any younger (I'll be 40 this year), and I need to get on top of my shape and endurance before my toddler can outrun me!

- Flyingpig


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay wow never put it on the net but here go's. The fatboy pic is of me in the pool on the fourth of July in 2009 weighing approximately 275 lbs at 5' 8" tall. The second photo is of me about a month ago 2-15-2011 weighing 220 lbs. My overall goal is to be 190 lbs. but we'll see what my % of body fat is at 200 and go from there. It seems the closer I get to my goal I keep wanting to lose a little bit more.

All of my weight loss has been done by healthy eating habits and rigorous weight training and of course a lot of MTB time.


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

*wt loss*

I am 60 y/o and today at the hosp I am an RN at I weighed 256.5..ughhh. I did a couch potato BMR and I need to consume 1855kCal to lose 1 lb per week. Just bought a bike and started riding. Its been kinda hard to ride because of the rain since I got the bike but it looks like this week is gonna be nice. Will try to get miles in 3 x a week. I want to get to an ideal weight for my height of 175# I know it will take at least 2 years but my 14 y/o son want to start riding too.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Well. I'm not quite a success yet. My before was awesome, the after not that great. 
Now I'm working on the "ever after." Reading through this thread has given me fresh 
hope and inspiration to keep riding and to keep making positive changes. Small 
pictures since anything larger would just hurt the viewers.

Before:








1998 ~160lbs









2003 ~180lbs (did not think I would ever get that big..

After:








Christmas 2010 ~250lbs









Feb 2011 ~240lbs - obtained only through dietary changes.

Currently at 233lbs, started indoor training at 235lbs. I'll post up another picture 
when i can break and stay under 230 for a week.

Main changes this year have been trying to keep my self around 2100 calories 
(what I found to suit my energy levels best when not working out), cut out soda's 
and energy drinks at the start of the new year, and now training for races this year.


----------



## happydad4 (Jun 22, 2011)

great success stories---congrats everyone


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Wow, there are some HUGE changes in some of you guys. That is truly remarkable. I will be emailing my father some of these before and after pictures (with owners permission, of course), to see if I can't get him off his recliner and into a saddle.

I don't have anything nearly as extreme as some of you, but I have been working off some extra beers and burritos over the last month.I'll preface the pictures with my story.

I've been in the Army for the last 3 years, constantly increasing in weight since I joined. Before I joined, I weighed 145 pounds at 6'2. In other words, I was a stick that would bleed it you poked it with something sharp, and occasionally made some strange sounds. I've lost all the pictures I had of those days, unfortunately. But a little over a month ago, I stepped on a scale, took a look at my belly, and decided I wasn't happy. I wanted to be as skinny as I remembered being 3 years ago. Two weeks before, I had bought a bike to goof around with on the weekends. I decided to use that bike as my main mode of transportation on base. Here is what has happened so far:

22 years old, 6'2, 220 pounds. Fitting a 36" waist. May 23, 2011:
https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/8300/photoon20110523at0857.jpg
https://img863.imageshack.us/img863/7103/photoon20110523at08572.jpg

Same age and height, at 195 pounds, fitting a 34" waist or smaller. June 27, 2011:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/4093/photoon20110629at1824.jpg
https://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2429/photoon20110629at18242.jpg

I have been eating a pseudo-vegetarian diet, with only a single serving of chicken or seafood a day. Being in the army, I was already fairly active, working out 1.5 hours for 5 days a week. But I began riding my bike to and from work, riding for an hour or so during lunch, and riding between 1 and 3 hours after work. Then the bi-weekly trail rides, of course.

I aim to lose another 20 pounds, at least. I know I have put on some muscle mass since I joined the army, and will never be able to get back down to 145 again without sacrificing all of that, so I think 175 is a reasonable goal. If I happen to lose any more, I will chalk that up as icing on the cake.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Big ups to everyone out there currently losing weight and finding inspiration to others who have posted here. 

Broke two milestones this week. Finally hit under 225, and now I'm in spitting distance of 220. 

Start: 235 (5/10/11)
Current: 221.4 (6/29/2011)
Heaviest: 250

So since I've begun biking again I've lost 13.6lbs and have lost 28.6lbs total (about the weight of my 2 year old daughter). The last time I was 220 was 2/13/2008

199 is still a long ways to go, but instead of rewarding myself with carbs or beer, it's more water and a smile in the mirror. 7/3 will mark half a year of no soda or energy drinks, something I used to have way too much of..


----------



## hawkXcore (Jun 22, 2011)

April 3rd of this year, at 6'4" 285lbs. My heart decided to go crazy, racing at upwards of 225bpm sustained for 12 HOURS. Decided it was time to get healthy. I'm currently down to 269, goal of 225 by fall of this year. 200 by next spring.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Good luck and work hard Hawk. I've been there and I am working it off still.. Keep us updated.


----------



## hawkXcore (Jun 22, 2011)

myroadtoiceman said:


> Good luck and work hard Hawk. I've been there and I am working it off still.. Keep us updated.


Thank you! Had another consult with a new doctor about my heart on Monday... I'll be scheduling a minor heart surgery sometime in August to fix the probelm (ventricular tachycardia). After I'm all healed up and released from doc's care... it's ON.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

If it's ok...I just want to say *THANK YOU*_ to this thread and everyone who's posted in it._

I'm 6'4" tall and right at 300. most I've ever been. No one would call me fat, but I'm way too heavy. Hiding behind my bulk from heavy lifting for 2 decades...time to slim down.

*THIS THREAD* came up on a google search I was doing. I joined here because of it. 
Last nite I rode my Single Speed P-1 in 100 degree heat because of the motivation I got from this thread!

I can't wait to go back thru the thread now that I'm a member and can see all the blocked attachments!

congrats to you all - where ever you are on your journey!


----------



## tomtoms91 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone  Just signed up as I'm REALLY keen on getting a bike this month!

I'm 6'2" and 250lbs at the moment. Started at 330lbs 9-10 months ago  
I'm getting a bit bored of running every day, so I'm going to get an MB for some fun afternoons/weekends.
My goal is 220lbs, and I'd love to get there having some fun!

It's great seeing/reading all the success stories in this thread.


----------



## teggy84 (Jun 29, 2011)

This thread is really inspiring. I started thinking about picking up a bike in the beggining of the summer. This thread has made me decide to get a bike for sure, seeing all the success stories and what not. I am 6'3 and around 290-300lbs and want to get down to about 215 within a year. Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## lito820 (Sep 15, 2011)

you guys have truly inspired me to keep pedaling and eating right....keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome job guys. The first pic is me in fall of 2009 somewhere around 365-380. I got serious in spring of 2010 and the next pic is me this summer at the top of Hesitation Point at Brown County State Park. I am bounce around the 260s now. The first 80 were easy, the last 20 have been hard. Haven't smoked since March 2010.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Well...I dont have a before and after pic because I am still in the middle of losing weight...but I am here to tell you it can be done...last year I was diagnosed being diabetic and I thought my world was coming to an end...and it kinda was...so I had to change everything about myself..my eating habits were the worst..I was a soda hound..so I started drinking water (with some flavor stuff to make it taste better)..and at first the weigh came off very quickly...but then I piled it back on again...so I had to figure out that I cant have 2 bagels that are 250 calories each...I cut out alot of bread things (sandwiches etc) I like to eat yet still kinda eat what I want (within reason)..At my heaviest I was 262..but now Im down to 247..Ive lost about 15 pounds in 2 months..I also have been riding more..at least 3 times a week..sometimes more..I hope that I can not be diabetic anymore that is my ultimate goal...but Im feeling the best I ever have in my life....losing weight hasnt been easy..but I think with the right diet and exercise anyone can do it...without surgery..if you want to know what Ive done to lose weight you can email me and I'll tell ya what has worked for me.


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

All of you guys inspire me so much! I always had trouble in the weight department ever since i was a kid. I am very muscular 5'11" 305lb clyde that has a gut and needs to loose it! 

My ideal weight is to be around 230lbs. I just picked up a 2011 Cannondale SL 4 29'er and have been riding non stop since i picked her up! I did about 25 miles today on light dirt trails with my cousin who is 17 years old and he almost couldnt keep up.

How frequent do you guys ride? How many miles?

And off topic (WHAT FRONT SHOCK DO YOU GUYS RECOMMEND)? I hate this RST Deuce.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

hawkXcore said:


> April 3rd of this year, at 6'4" 285lbs. My heart decided to go crazy, racing at upwards of 225bpm sustained for 12 HOURS. Decided it was time to get healthy. I'm currently down to 269, goal of 225 by fall of this year. 200 by next spring.


Yeah that's not good. My wife had a similar heart rate when she was pregnant with our daughter. They gave her a shot of something with the caveat "now, it will feel very uncomfortable and it will feel like you heart is going to stop completely".

But well done so far, dude :thumbsup:


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Last spring I stood on my girlfriend's Nintendo Wii Fit and discovered that I was overweight. It honestly had never occurred to me how out of shape I was so I changed my eating 100% and started mountain biking. I went from Krispy Kreems and energy drinks for breakfast to oatmeal and black coffee. For lunch I'd have a 6" Subway turkey sub and for dinner I would bake some chicken with veggies and snack on fruit all day. I ate pretty much the same thing every day as I'm a creature of habit but it did the trick. I went from 190 to 160 in about 3 months and have kept if off ever since. I hit the gym all winter to bulk up a bit but have pretty much burned off the muscle I gained. I'm currently 149 and actually getting a bit too thin but winter's around the corner so it's back to the gym for a few months. I'm thinking of focusing on body-weight type exercises and indoor cycling to stay in shape for next season. I quit eating meat about a week ago but I haven't decided if it's permanent or not. Definitely not as drastic as most of these transformations but I'm never going back to being overweight and out of shape. The after pic was a few weeks ago on a 50 mile ride. My longest to date!


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

I forgot some details. I'm 5' 10". During riding season I probably average 25 miles per week mountain biking plus 30-80ish on the local bike paths. I ride 6 days a week, weather allowing and have recently started running around 25-30 miles per week as riding season is winding down and I need some sort of fix!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Checkin' In, Checkin' Out*

Howdy all,

A little over a year ago I started a thread here about my attempts at dropping a few pounds. Thanks to that good advice, some significant changes in my diet (goodbye, carbs), and a lot more time on the road bike, I've gone from about 205 to 172 lbs. (And a size 36 waist to a size 34.) Thanks for all the encouragement, and keep up the good work everyone!

Before (around 210 lbs or so, I think):









After (same jersey even!):


----------



## anttismo (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, an inspiring thread 

I too have been on such a journey. Unfortunately I don't have a good before pic so that is something I'll need to hunt up from family or somewhere.

The pics below are before - Approx Nov '07, ~200kg (440lb). I'm the big white guy in the back 
After - Dec '11 ~100kg (220 lb)

I'm 192 cm (6'4") and peaked about 225 kg (500lb) in Jan '10

I gave up drinking, which used to be an average 100 cans of beer a week, and everything followed from there. Drinking was always my problem, not just in amount, but also because it led to binge eating and no exercise. At 500 lbs I couldn't walk more than about 100 meters at a time and was basically an invalid. I'm 40 yrs old, BTW.

Anyway, gave up drinking, started losing about 10lbs a month. After 3 or 4 months I started tightening up my eating, back to about 2000 Cal a day, and started walking a few miles a day. The next 6 months or so I lost about 10kg (~20 lb) a month.

Once I was down to about 160 kg (350lb) I started cycling. A lot. First it was 100~200kms a week, but that increased to a steady 400kms a week for 2011.

Anyway, the weight loss tapered off as I approached my final weight of 100kg (220 lbs). So I lost about 125 kg (280 lb) over 18 months, and have been about 100kg for the last 6 months.

Main reason I wanted to lose weight was to get back into motorcycling - I dreamed of racing. So I started riding dirt bikes, and then started race track riding again. I bought a GSXR1000 race bike and started road racing, having completed a few race meetings in late 2011. 2012 is shaping up to be a decent season of racing :up:

The cycling was an added bonus. I loved it when I was younger, thought I'd never do it again. But I love it. And now MTB riding. Been getting into it and I love it. Just bought an Anthem X29 and have been hitting the trails. Plan is to try a few XC races later this year. Trailing hard, riding hard, got a good 18months of solid base training behind me now 

Still yet to have a drink too. I realized already when I was 30 that drinking was the problem and had to stop. Took me 10 years to stop, but now it is done. Good willing I'll never drink again. Luckily my liver still functions OK


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

anttismo! wow thanks for sharing  so much inspiration right there!


----------



## Hobbo (Jan 6, 2012)

*Knee Problems ?*

Hi Guys and Gals, I have a friend Alby who was 248 kg two years ago, the doc told him if he didn't loose weight he wouldn't see his 55th BD, they also said that he was Too Big for the Lapband surgery and put him on a packet Soup and Shake diet with No bread, rice, pasta, sugar etc. He lost nearly 50 kgs in the first year ! That was without exercise !, but he Hit a Brick Wall and found that he couldn't loose any more weight ? The doc told him that he Had to Exercise Everyday to loose more but as he has been carrying around all this weight for so long he's knees wont take too much walking or standing.* The Question *is has anyone had knee troubles like this and still been able to ride a bike with out too much pain ? I have a bike to give him and ride with him but he says he's knees will get too sore ?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Hobbo said:


> Hi Guys and Gals, I have a friend Alby who was 248 kg two years ago, the doc told him if he didn't loose weight he wouldn't see his 55th BD, they also said that he was Too Big for the Lapband surgery and put him on a packet Soup and Shake diet with No bread, rice, pasta, sugar etc. He lost nearly 50 kgs in the first year ! That was without exercise !, but he Hit a Brick Wall and found that he couldn't loose any more weight ? The doc told him that he Had to Exercise Everyday to loose more but as he has been carrying around all this weight for so long he's knees wont take too much walking or standing.* The Question *is has anyone had knee troubles like this and still been able to ride a bike with out too much pain ? I have a bike to give him and ride with him but he says he's knees will get too sore ?


Your buddy has done a great job getting started on weight loss. I am not real sure how the cycling would impact his knees as that was never a problem for me. I would say, to look into a anti inflammatory regimen of otc meds and get on the bike. It will get easier as his fitness gets a little better. It is time to harden up and deal with it, or continue down a path that might lead to a shortened lifespan or future medical issues.


----------



## anttismo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hobbo said:


> Hi Guys and Gals, I have a friend Alby who was 248 kg two years ago, the doc told him if he didn't loose weight he wouldn't see his 55th BD, they also said that he was Too Big for the Lapband surgery and put him on a packet Soup and Shake diet with No bread, rice, pasta, sugar etc. He lost nearly 50 kgs in the first year ! That was without exercise !, but he Hit a Brick Wall and found that he couldn't loose any more weight ? The doc told him that he Had to Exercise Everyday to loose more but as he has been carrying around all this weight for so long he's knees wont take too much walking or standing.* The Question *is has anyone had knee troubles like this and still been able to ride a bike with out too much pain ? I have a bike to give him and ride with him but he says he's knees will get too sore ?


Yeah, I have had some level of knee problems - mainly just wear and tear, no reconstructions or anything.

My knees were quite sore when I was over 200kg. I could walk OK, but they did get sore. I tried to start cycling at about 180kg when I was losing weight, but it hurt too much. I waited a while longer than at 160 kg I started regular cycling. I was amazed to find it was OK. I have continued with lots of cycling since then.

My knees are still not very good - can't walk up 2 stairs at time, can't pedal much standing up - basically due to pain. But sitting and cycling they are fine, and even mountain bike riding and modest MX is OK. I just have to take it easy on how much load I put on the knees when bent. But they fair really quite well all things considered.

I do take a few arthritis type supplements (glucosamine, fish oil), but I'm not sure if they help because the impact of weight loss was so huge. Seriously, I thought I may never ride again, but as I lost weight it has just improved greatly. I also take the occasional course of NSAID - like voltaren - and find if helps quite a lot. But I would check with a doc on long term use because it can be nasty to your internals.

I do walk as well, and in many respects cycling is easier for me than walking. I can cycle for hours without getting too stiff and sore, but long distance walking takes it's toll. That may be just conditioning.

Anyway, I recommend he try and get into cycling. Just find a nice comfy bike, take it easy and use low gears. Hopefully he will find it goes well


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

teggy84 said:


> This thread is really inspiring. I started thinking about picking up a bike in the beggining of the summer. This thread has made me decide to get a bike for sure, seeing all the success stories and what not. I am 6'3 and around 290-300lbs and want to get down to about 215 within a year. Thanks and good luck to everyone.


You will not regret riding a bike. First month getting use to the riding in the saddle will be tough but its worth all the effort you can give.


----------



## Hobbo (Jan 6, 2012)

anttismo said:


> Yeah, I have had some level of knee problems - mainly just wear and tear, no reconstructions or anything.
> 
> My knees were quite sore when I was over 200kg. I could walk OK, but they did get sore. I tried to start cycling at about 180kg when I was losing weight, but it hurt too much. I waited a while longer than at 160 kg I started regular cycling. I was amazed to find it was OK. I have continued with lots of cycling since then.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your Amazing weight loss stories everyone, This is really inspirational to those who are trying to rid their weight and regain their health and life. I believe this section on the forum is brilliant, and will give many hope.


----------



## MacinSeed (Dec 10, 2008)

X2 Hobbo!

I'm in the middle of my transformation and honestly didn't think a thread such as this existed. Then tonight surfing around MTBR, something I don't do frequent enough stumbled across this thread. Truly amazing!

Thank you everyone who has opened their door to something many consider a very personal subject. My story will come soon, but first I have to achieve my weigh. Once that happens I'll share my story of battling weight and back surgeries. I'll be watching this tread! Thanks again everyone!



Hobbo said:


> Thanks for posting your Amazing weight loss stories everyone, This is really inspirational to those who are trying to rid their weight and regain their health and life. I believe this section on the forum is brilliant, and will give many hope.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Hobbo said:


> Hi Guys and Gals, I have a friend Alby who was 248 kg two years ago, the doc told him if he didn't loose weight he wouldn't see his 55th BD, they also said that he was Too Big for the Lapband surgery and put him on a packet Soup and Shake diet with No bread, rice, pasta, sugar etc. He lost nearly 50 kgs in the first year ! That was without exercise !, but he Hit a Brick Wall and found that he couldn't loose any more weight ? The doc told him that he Had to Exercise Everyday to loose more but as he has been carrying around all this weight for so long he's knees wont take too much walking or standing.* The Question *is has anyone had knee troubles like this and still been able to ride a bike with out too much pain ? I have a bike to give him and ride with him but he says he's knees will get too sore ?


I have very bad knees from my moto-cross and basketball youth. Bone on bone. Riding a bike and swimmng are the main 2 excercises that I can do comfortably, In fact, my kness feel better after riding my bike. Not excercising them hurts more. While riding, I mostly sit since standing is not easy on my knees (but I still have 30-50 pounds to lose, which will help!). But YES, riding a bikes is good for the knees. But spin, not mash. The movement help create lubrication/cartilage. I also wear simple knee sleeves to keep them tight and warm.


----------



## FDMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! All you guys are amazing and very encouraging. Very nice work.


----------



## fastmq (Mar 24, 2006)

*220 Pounds now 153 racing sport and winning*


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

All I can say is "keep at it!" Nice work to all:thumbsup:


----------



## TACORICAN (Jan 24, 2006)

First pic is from Dec 2010 at 259lbs. 2nd pic is from July 2011 at 216.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Nicely done. Care to share how you accomplished this?


----------



## mtbfyrefyter (Oct 11, 2011)

trailbrain said:


> Nicely done. Care to share how you accomplished this?


I second this post!

And kudos to all of your accomplishments!:thumbsup:


----------



## TACORICAN (Jan 24, 2006)

mtbfyrefyter said:


> I second this post!
> 
> And kudos to all of your accomplishments!:thumbsup:


Thanks guys. 
Back in October of 2010 my Doctor rang my bell and said I was border line High cholesterol and would put me on meds if I didn't do anything about it now. 
I spoke with a personal trainer who told me I was eating 3X+ too much. He made recommendations and here is what I modified it to
You can adjust it to whatever time you normally have breakfast and make your meals after that every 2.5 to 3 hours.

7:30AM - Oatmeal (Put whatever you want on it to make it taste right, just eat it)
10AM - Granola Bar & Fruit (Anything but Bananas)
Lunch - Brown Rice & Chicken Breast 6Oz
3PM Granola Bar & Fruit (no Bananas)
6PM or one hours before a work out - Baked potato (Loaded if you want, its probably healthier than a lot of stuff we eat these days)& fruit
7PM Gym / workout (I didnt really do this)
8:30 - Banana (After a work out, my only workout really was biking)
Anything after 9PM - Protein ONLY!!!! or sleep early. The longer you stay up the more hungry you get.

*DO NOT EAT OUT AVOID FAST FOOD. IF YOU DO EAT OUT, STICK TO MEAT AND VEGGIES*

The baked potato I began having it loaded and started cutting back on the cheese slowly and then the Bacon. Wendy's was my Quick and Cheap Baked Potato source specially if I was working late. With this diet I got down to 216. I've now gained a few and I'm at 222.

My shopping list 
Quaker Instant Oatmeal Apples & Cinnamon flavor
Fruits Mostly Grapes, Tangerines and Pineapples
Invest in a good rice cooker for Brown Rice. Its hard to make it taste good. Add Chicken Bouillon to make it taste right. 
Chicken Breasts Lots Of them
Costco Granola Bars. Pick the best ones. What ever you like. The less Sugar the better
Veggies - As many as you can handle. I hate them but I just ate them Fast and not think about the taste.

Once you plateau, let me know. When I did the following
Remove → Replace
Brown Rice Veggies
Loaded potato → Baked potato & lil Salt
Granola Bar → A fruit

Yesterday I began Crossfit training along with their Diet. Know many people with great success stories from this diet. Its called the Paleo diet. 
My new goal is to lose another 32lbs by the end of May and I'll be done.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Why no bananas in snacks between breakfast and dinner?

I lost a bunch of weight years back, and I had heart surgery (stents, plugged arteries, bad genes). The potassium is good, since I am on a low sodium plan and potassium suffers as well. I eat 2-3 bananas a day.


----------



## TACORICAN (Jan 24, 2006)

Bananas are good but its a lot of carbs as well. you can replace the Granola with a Banana. You want to stay away from Simple Carbs and replace them with Complex Carbs such as Potato and Bananas which gives you energy. I know this sounds contradicting but not a lot of bananas is what worked for me.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

TACORICAN said:


> Bananas are good but its a lot of carbs as well. you can replace the Granola with a Banana. You want to stay away from Simple Carbs and replace them with Complex Carbs such as Potato and Bananas which gives you energy. I know this sounds contradicting but not a lot of bananas is what worked for me.


Makes sense, thanks. Successful health management requires being an amateur dietician as well.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys, I have been struggling with my weight for my whole life. September of 2010 I decided to get serious. I rode my bike every day and eventually raced in the Iceman Cometh (Iceman Cometh Challenge Bicycle Race) in Traverse City Michigan. The problem is that I only lost 42 pounds in a year. I gained some back last December. I tried so many different types of diets and counting calories. Finally I saw the movie Forks Over Knives and read two books. Eat To Live by Joel Fuhrman and Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease by Caldwell Esselstyn a cardiologist at the Cleveland Clinic. I am finally starting to see weight loss results. Just some food for thought if any one if frustrated like I was. My site is My Road To Iceman Cometh


----------



## clydesdawg11 (Mar 13, 2012)

*this is so inspiring*

Everyone on here has really inspired me to get my bike working again and hit the trails. I am at 360 lb (the heaviest I have ever been) and I know it will be a long road but I love riding and want to eventually compete in races and events. I know this is a place I can come to get motivation and awesome advice. Thanks toall


----------



## BigBlu (Jul 29, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> Awesome job guys. The first pic is me in fall of 2009 somewhere around 365-380. I got serious in spring of 2010 and the next pic is me this summer at the top of Hesitation Point at Brown County State Park. I am bounce around the 260s now. The first 80 were easy, the last 20 have been hard. Haven't smoked since March 2010.


Well done! Keep it up!

Nothing impressive here, but I was pushing 240 coming out of college and through biking and running, I got myself down to 195. I'm creeping back up into the 220 range so I'm trying to get back out and running more.

Some friends and I hit Brown County last summer. There is some great riding out there!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Great job. I quit drinking when I was about 27 and it's been 23 years now almost drink-free.

Now I need to work against stuffing..I used to be a trim 165 to 175 range all the time and any more I'm 220 and up.



anttismo said:


> Wow, an inspiring thread
> 
> I too have been on such a journey. Unfortunately I don't have a good before pic so that is something I'll need to hunt up from family or somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

6'4", this is about a 30 pound difference down to 200 lbs. Hoping to drop even a bit more this year.


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone of you. You are truly an inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## Hobbo (Jan 6, 2012)

*Alby's story*

This is Alby going in to get weighed for the first time, he was 248 kg, 12 months after this photo he got down to 200 kg on a Soup and Shake diet, but couldn't loose anymore weight. Today Alby is not yet riding a bike but I am trying to convince him its the way to go to get back on track with his weight lose. Please pray for Alby to give bike riding a chance to save his life.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Riding a bike can change your life but every person has to find their own way. I wish the best for Alby


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Hobbo said:


> This is Alby going in to get weighed for the first time, he was 248 kg, 12 months after this photo he got down to 200 kg on a Soup and Shake diet, but couldn't loose anymore weight. Today Alby is not yet riding a bike but I am trying to convince him its the way to go to get back on track with his weight lose. Please pray for Alby to give bike riding a chance to save his life.


Ask him to read this thread for some inspiration.


----------



## hcr32 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done everyone!

Lots of inspiration in here for me!


----------



## archer70 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great job everyone.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

I was over 300 when I got on a bike last summer. I hit 260 over the winter and am finally flirting with sub 250. Now if I could just keep from crashing so I stop losing weight in my wallet also


----------



## aveenvp (May 20, 2012)

I'm a bit less impressive haha, but 2 years ago I weighed 185. I'm 5'9", so this is a bit high. But now I tip the scales at 155.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

aveenvp said:


> I'm a bit less impressive haha, but 2 years ago I weighed 185. I'm 5'9", so this is a bit high. But now I tip the scales at 155.


Congrats, impressive none the less. :thumbsup:


----------



## motoman465 (Mar 30, 2009)

stormcrowe said:


> By the way, y'all, I have an update on my weight loss! As of yesterday, I have lost 136 pounds! Hoooah! Just thought I would brag a bit!


Brag away, my friend!!! You have every right in the world to be proud!!! I am proud for you...I myself am dealing with diabetes, although it seems my numbers are doing very well as I am not really taking my meds and my sugar is staying in the normal range. I did a local race two years ago and I am training to do it again this year with the goal of beating my time!!! Keep up the great work...I am going to go and check out your blog now!!!

Todd:thumbsup:


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Me in 2003 at 6'1~230Lbs. During this time i got hooked on World Of Warcraft and was pretty much a couch potato. Went up to 267lbs before i was diagnosed with Cancer. Things had to change.










Fast forward to current. I started mountain biking a year ago, quit WoW and am now at a comfy 6'3 ~200lbs & age 25. Cancer free! 



















No mascots were harmed in the shooting of said first photo.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Way to go Huskywolf! That's great!


----------



## starsky (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm. Racing seems to play a big part in a lot of these success stories.

Congrats to you all!


----------



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

*Before 360lbs After 279lbs 5'10"*










2.5 yrs ago I had to have some stomach surgery, at that time I was told about how I was at risk for a lot of health problems, already having high blood pressure, sleep apnea, and borderline hi cholesterol....so I'm down about 70lbs, and have been for a little while. I need to keep going and would love to find some riders in the se Michigan area Romeo, Washington, Shelby. Or neighboring cities....I also started a thread about looking for riding friend(s)..
I would also love to ride a fat bike, but holy moly those are expensive bikes...


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats, 70lbs is not joke. Keep it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I am still trying to lose, but here is a photo set at 363, 280, and 240. The biking photos are about a year apart, same location. Last photo was yesterday.


----------



## bubba1472 (Aug 11, 2012)

Good job guys and gals! This has got me in the right spot, to finish what I started 5 years ago.... I started around 400 or so, I couldn't even walk up stairs without stopping half way up! I cut pop out, and watching what I was eating... I started out fast losing weight, and right around 320 I couldn't get to my 1st goal of 300 pounds! ( I've had some set backs also) broken knee, hurt knee, and a bike wreck. I've kept the weight off. I've started riding my bike about a year ago! Started racing this year with my son.

Now I'm down to 296 working on 220 or 200...Doctor wants me a 183... With riding trails and bmx cardio. My son also pushes me when I don't want to do it.... Thanks guys


----------



## motoman465 (Mar 30, 2009)

I came across a picture of me from 2010, the year I started riding, and I thought it would be neat to try to re-create the photo to see the difference. I have no idea what I weighed back then. I do know that in the middle of February of this year, I weight almost 400 pounds. I was also diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic with thyroid problems in early March. To date, I am down almost 45 pounds...I feel much better and my blood glucose numbers are much, much better!!! Getting involved in mountain biking is the best thing that has happened to me...it also helped me quit smoking over two years ago!!! I would like to say this is my "after" picture, but I am not done yet!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice work Motoman! Keep on turning those cranks.


----------



## Dickie Doyle (Aug 26, 2011)

Inspired.
I started riding my bike to work to loose weight and was embarrassed being the big guy pulling over to catch his breath on the slow (relatively easy) climb home. Not only have I shed a bunch of weight in the last 4 months but I feel much better and even crave things like (gasp) vegetables! Possibly just as important, after a stress filled shi*ty day at work, the stress just lifts away and doesn't seem important when there is longer detour up a bigger climb to a short trail through a city park I can hit on the way home. The wife tells me I'm much better to be around on weekdays now. I'm really inspired by all your stories.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

There is a whole lot of awesome in this thread.

Congrats to all & keep it up...very inspiring :thumbsup:
.


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

1st pic 1 and 14 months ago at 445lbs, last pic 227.5, (lost 217.5lbs) done by eating better and of course riding my mtb and fixed gear bikes. On just my mtb since last August, i have logged 1830miles


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

*FANTASTIC WORK! ! ! ! * Sir Clay.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

clay7160 said:


> 1st pic 1 and 14 months ago at 445lbs, last pic 227.5, (lost 217.5lbs) done by eating better and of course riding my mtb and fixed gear bikes. On just my mtb since last august, i have logged 1830miles


awesome!


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

I started @ 300 and am now 210, Size 44 to 32, Changed what I eat and how much, Kayak & Biking took about 2 years..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dropped from 270 to 210 in the past couple years. Eating better and riding more. Getting under 200 is my goal, although that's gonna be tough, there's not much left on me! haha Most guys my height (6'3") don't get below 200, especially with my build. 

+rep for ya'll, too


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Corbinworks said:


> I started @ 300 and am now 210, Size 44 to 32, Changed what I eat and how much, Kayak & Biking took about 2 years..


:thumbsup:



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Dropped from 270 to 210 in the past couple years. Eating better and riding more. Getting under 200 is my goal, although that's gonna be tough, there's not much left on me! haha Most guys my height (6'3") don't get below 200, especially with my build.
> 
> +rep for ya'll, too


If you ride a SS like your usernames suggests that makes it all the more impressive. 

I am in the same boat as you, grew a half inch this year to 6'3, 1/2...Am right at 201 at the moment.

Keep it up.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

clay7160 said:


> 1st pic 1 and 14 months ago at 445lbs, last pic 227.5, (lost 217.5lbs) done by eating better and of course riding my mtb and fixed gear bikes. On just my mtb since last August, i have logged 1830miles


*Outstanding!!!! *

You sir, are an inspiration to everyone :thumbsup:

Hell, I've already done my daily bike ride but I'm going o go ride some more!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Huskywolf said:


> If you ride a SS like your usernames suggests that makes it all the more impressive....Keep it up.


All SS for me, at least as of right now :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## PrivateProperty (Sep 26, 2012)

all of this is a huge inspiration to me, I hope to be a success also! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A work in progress

Down from 370 to 270ish in this pic.


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words...I just weighed for my 17month and 2 week anniversary (normally weigh just once a month), i was 221.5, which is 1lb under being half my original starting weight; then went shopping for more clothes, i went from 62 inch waist and 5x shirts, to 38inch waist and xl shirts......it can be done, just keep plugging away !!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

There is some outstanding efforts from you guys in this thread, its not often i drop into this sub forum but im so glad i did, you guys are an inspiration to anybody that has ANYTHING they want to change in their lives, you guys are a credit to yourselves, cheers from Oz.....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> There is some outstanding efforts from you guys in this thread, its not often i drop into this sub forum but im so glad i did, you guys are an inspiration to anybody that has ANYTHING they want to change in their lives, you guys are a credit to yourselves, cheers from Oz.....


Good find ! Just spent 1.5h reading through these unbelievable stories, rep all spent but will be back for the next few days till i get you all. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## itirado (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Motivation for me Here... thanks for sharing your stories...


----------



## nostra (Mar 16, 2012)

amazing Clay! Your after picture looks like your much younger son!

AC, I'm sure no body even recognizes you as the same guy they knew in 2011!

Very inspiring gentlemen.


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

First post here but have read every thread

Use to be a very active child, always playing outdoors especially riding my bike. Did a staggered ride from the Grampians to Canberra along the great dividing range in Australia doing a week at a time. Then the years ticked by and become less active and slowly accumulated the weight. But it all went downhill like one of the other members when i became addicted to World of Warcraft. I ballooned to 374lb in May of 2009 at 6ft1. It was at that time that i left Australia and traveled around europe for 2 years before moving to Whistler, BC. It was while i was in Whistler that i decided that i need to change my lifestyle and actively reduce my weight. I was originally jogging and had a whole new diet (no soda, no sweets, no takeout), but as you can imagine with that weight and jogging (did manage to get 15min off my PB for 5km) the knees began to feel the pain and decided that it was time to jump back on the bike!

A friend of mine was kind enough to loan me her 3rd bike and have been using that for 2 months now. I am now down to 286lb and have lost 14in off my waist. Still got a long way to go but as a reward will be buying my self a bike for the start of next summer so that i can access more aggressive terrain


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Nicely done


----------



## Fatguyonlittlebike (Dec 31, 2012)

It is extreamly amazing to go through this forum as a new comer, and see all the success most of you have had. It only brings positive thoughts for me and my future.

I hope to one day post here of my sucess.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*Cycling passion, An epic vacation, 18 months and a strong commitment*

I am not a writer but I would like to tell my story of my waking up to some realities of my life.

I have suffered from justifying and rationalizing many things in my life in order to not truly deal with them. One of these things is my weight. I started to get chubby in my early teens and was 200 lbs by the time I was 17. I have always thought I looked fat in the mirror but I was told by many people that I wasn't fat and didn't look fat. I spent roughly the next 35 years weighing between 215 and 238 lbs on a 6ft frame knowing I was overweight and being less healthy than I should have been. I had truly accepted the extra weight as okay and just a part of who I was.

For many years my wife and I have dreamed, imagined and talked about taking a vacation that would involve seeing many great national treasures like the Grand Canyon, Yellowstone, etc. and of course go ride some of the great mtb locations along the way. Well, the planets finally aligned for us around spring 2011 so that we both were able to get the time off from work necessary and have the extra funds available to put the epic vacation plans into place. So, in late May 2011 we began to seriously put everything together like combining some awesome mtb riding spots with visiting National parks, logistics, reservations and the like. Once most of the major trip plans were made, I found myself a few weeks later thinking about how this 51 y/o, 233 lb, mostly FL riding, weekend warrior was going to receive an ugly beatdown once I actually have to ride real western mountains for the first time (I've read the accounts of many others who've done the same...not pretty).

I did have a decent level of fitness as my wife and I started riding bikes 3 to 4 days a week for over a decade earlier. The problem was I had also adjusted my calories upward to compensate for the extra exercise. As of the second week of June 2011, I started on a year long effort to get in really good shape for the big vacation. I knew I would lose some weight but the real focus was on going to be on fitness. I began to ride my bike(s) almost every day and for longer rides than ever before. By years end, I had pedaled almost 5500 miles and had lost appx. 20 lbs and was seeing big gains in strength and endurance. On January 1 2012, I weighed 212 lbs and was riding every day, feeling great and on my way to reaching the goal. Fast forward to May 26 2012, the day we left on vacation, I weighed 184 lbs and I had ridden over 4000 miles up to that point in the year and went on to have the awesome vacation (I linked the vlog my wife made of the trip at the bottom of this post) I hoped for and the fitness to match. Ironically, I rode less in those 22 days than I had at any point of the year and came back home only to realize that I still had the same interest in riding everyday as I had before the trip. I kept up with the riding all through the summer and fall and continued to get fitter and lighter.

Well, the year is now over and I have really found out some things about myself. I found that for the first time in my life, I believed in what I wanted and I made the commitment to do what was necessary to see it through. I have pedaled 3 bikes a total of 10,600 miles in appx. 690 hrs. averaging 29.04 miles/1.91 hrs per day. I rode 350 days this year. Weight loss for 2012 was 48 lbs and total weight loss for the 18 months was 70 lbs. I also found out that I have much more mental toughness/ability to suffer than I thought previously. This fall I signed up for, completed and enjoyed my first two century road rides.

I never set out to lose weight and I think that is why I succeeded. It was only after I committed to my fitness goals that I started to see and appreciate the weight loss. At some point I felt invested in all the work and began to make significant changes in what, when and how much I was eating. I have maintained my weight under 170 lbs for 2 months now and I am hopeful but not unrealistic about my odds of keeping the pounds off in the future. People who have known me for a long time think I look bad now, like I have an illness (one friend actually said I look like I have aids). Kind of funny how people think you look healthier when you are fat. The other funny thing is that I was always hot when I was fat and now I go around cold all the time.

I share my story in hopes that it will help someone realize that they can be successful even if you have failed many times before. Staying committed to the goal was the key. I also have to say a huge THANK YOU to my wife, family and everyone else who put up with me and all the crazy hours I spent doing this very selfish thing. Also, Thank you to the MTBR members who have helped me with questions and concerns that I have had through out the year.

2012 miles per bike:
Road bike = 8016 miles
Rigid 29er SS = 1389 miles
F/S mtb = 1195 miles

Vacation vlog:


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

^ well done sir!!!

Feels rather vanilla to post my story after that. 

6'2" 252 this time last year, down to around 215-220 now. 205 is abs showing with my build, so 215 is a comfortable weight for me. 

Just got promoted to a desk job. Have a sneaking suspicion maintaining this weight may be harder than loosing the weight last year was.


----------



## Jaxman (Dec 31, 2012)

this is great inspiration !!! Im 6'4" 300lbs and I'd love to lose 50+ lbs but i never stick to my routine. I get bored very easily and usually go back down the wrong path:madman:. As much as i love to go out and ride i always find an excuse not to do it ??? Im very curious as to what you Clydes eat before or after a good ride. Im usually to exhausted when i come back to cook anything so therefore i eat garbage. So what do you guys eat ??????


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the post and sharing it gives me hope.


----------



## JP66 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome stories folks. Great motivation.
I am restoring/updating my 1996 GF Paragon. Should be done soon and training starts.
I'm 6'1" 267. My goal is to get down to at least 210 or lower by December 2013. 
When training starts I'll have the wifey take a before pic (wide lens of course haha) and after. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess I'm a "small" clyde. I'm 5'9" @ 215lbs down from 228lbs a few months ago; I decided to lose weight for racing. I've raced before, but never got really serious about shedding the weight to be more competitive.

I'd like to peak out at 200lbs so I can be as light as I can for the Clydesdale class. 200lbs is "six pack abs" showing time, so at 38, I wouldn't mind that extra boost of confidence.

I think I carry most of my weight in my legs (and bubble butt). Laying off the weights was also part of my race training regimen - I tend to pack on weight when I lift. I was a body builder in my 20's, so I would get up to 230lbs in the off-season, to diet down to 185lbs @ 3% body fat. Not fun!


----------



## lunchboxjr (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of these posts. I can't wait until I start this adventure.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

When I was in my early 20s 25 years ago I was 6'3" (still about that height) and race weight was about 175, racing Expert at that time. 10 years later with 2 very young kids I was spending very little time on the bike, and weighed 225, -in poor fitness. About 3 years ago I started eating slightly better (cutting down on sodapop, fries and the pizza lunch buffet mostly) and dropped about 15-25 pounds. Then 1.5 years ago I started riding twice a week for an hour each time, and dropped another 15 pounds in a year. Now I'm down to 175 again riding 4-5 times per week, and got a 'podium'/3rd in a Cat 2 mtb race a few weeks ago. It feels very-very good to be fit again. My goal is to be a good 40-50 masters Expert in a year, and to get moved up in points in cx in the fall.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

2010 - 317 lbs. Felt like a slug. Had to catch my breath after walking up a flight of stairs.








Today - 223 lbs. Happiest I've ever been.








I've spent the past 3 years mountain biking and running (every single day the weather allows) losing and keeping off 94 lbs. I've gone from xxxl to xl shirts and from a 46 to a 38 waist. I'm 3 weeks away from my 100 lb weight loss milestone and intend to reach 190 lbs for a total weight loss of 127 lbs. My entire life has been transformed.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

jtorlando25 said:


> 2010 - 317 lbs. Felt like a slug. Had to catch my breath after walking up a flight of stairs.
> View attachment 782480
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff jtorlando25 :thumbsup:

Your dedication is obviously paying off big time, keep up the good work!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's "before". Never done cardio in my life so I bought a bike to hopefully find a fun way to do it that I'll stick to. I'll post "after" if I trim down 

6'6" and 250-255lbs


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm just now starting my journey, I started at 368 lbs in March. For the past month I've been watching what I eat, drinking a ton of water and running about 6.5 miles a week. My knees have had enough of that so I'm going to transition to riding my bike until I lose a lot of weight. I rode one day last week, and really enjoyed it. It brought back fond memories of the days when i rode a lot. I was 250 in high school and rode a rigid Fuji Cro-Mo. I got down to 225 in 2001 and rode my current bike a HT Jamis with a RS Tora Fork, in the Cascades of Washington State. Right now I don't have any ride oriented goals per say, my goal for the summer is to run in 3 Spartan Races( look it up if you don't know what they are, it's pretty cool). My goal is to lose 30 lbs by the Middle of July, and 60 lbs by the end of summer. If I can get down to 300, I'm going to reward myself with a road bike. Here's a picture of me at 368 with my normal sized wife. As if today I'm at 355.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

These are basically my first Hesitation Point self shots from Brown County for each of the last few years. It kinda shows my weight loss.

These pictures probably range about the last 75lbs in weight loss. I am around 225 today, started at 363.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

In the past 3 years, I went through 3 frames, more parts than I care to tally, and have more scars and stories than I can keep track of and best of all, as of this evening, I've lost 100 lbs.

2009: 317 lbs. Today: 217 lbs


----------



## erikrichter (May 23, 2012)

In order:

350, 320, 299, 275, 250, 225.

Running, biking and good diet. The trifecta.

I need to get some more bike pics...


----------



## JackalopeRider (Jun 16, 2013)

Some of you guys are just amazing on your weight loss.. Right on!!


----------



## BigChrisG (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome set of pics!


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

Before / after pics from last time I went through the grind 10 years ago:

Before 390ish:









1 year later 235ish:








Mainly WeightWatchers (online, no group stuff), and very little exercise.

This time taking it slower, eating more "normal" vs diet, more exercise. From 366 down to 319, I'll post some new pics when I progress a little further.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

SAP_Pete said:


> Before / after pics from last time I went through the grind 10 years ago:
> 
> Before 390ish:
> 
> ...


Awesomeness, keep it up man.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

What happened that caused you to gain it all back? I'm eating pretty normal, or I should say in a sustainable way (Paleo) but I still fear I'll hit my goal and eventually gain it back. I'm at 60+ pounds lost since Christmas and I can't imagine going back to 300+ pounds.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 29, 2006)

I documented my journey from 325 to 220 here:
Primal Fatso | A Lifelong Fatso's adventure into the Primal Blueprint








325ish









220ish

I'm now biking, but my MTB is cooked so I'm rebuilding a road bike


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Me at 215. I had quit weightlifting and lost all of my muscle. Probably around 2006.









325lbs around 08. Held that until 2011 o decided I needed to do something about it. Being in my 30s I knew it was only going to get harder.









Started weightlifting again, martial arts, riding bikes. Started doing a lot of stuff and just watching what I ate in general. No diets, just eating more food in its natural state. I sit around 265 now and maybe will try and drop another 20. I am trying to keep as much size as possible though and not be fat. Not interested in killing myself to be muscular, I just want to be strong, flexible, powerful and have good endurance, that's not too much to ask is it?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

it's a slow roll for me but it's paying off, I'm really into my new lifestyle now, there's about 60# difference in the photo


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Rawr.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

Aug 2013 - 230lbs









Nov 2013 - 200lbs


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

engrmariano said:


> Aug 2013 - 230lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! You even look happier. Care to share what you did to shave off the 30lbs?


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

lets revive this thread!!!!!


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

*And so it begins...*

delete


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

la10slgr said:


> Well, having read through the entire "before and after" thread and having seen the amazing stories everyone had, I guess it's my turn to throw my hat in the ring on this but I am going to use a bit of a different approach to this (similar to what stormcrowe did back in 2005, but not quite at his level). As I am just getting started, my intent is to document things from the beginning and update as I go along and take whatever helpful tidbits come my was as I go&#8230;. I have noticed this thread has kind of died lately so maybe I can help get it restarted&#8230;..
> 
> About me: I am 40 years old, 5'10" and weigh in at 253 pounds. I was a decent athlete in high school (not great, but not too bad either) and was always stocky. I humbly state that I was fairly muscular/strong (not any kind of massive person, more of a body type kind of thing) which always led to me weighing about 15-20 pounds more than people would think&#8230;. (I state this because it is ludicrous for me to think about weighing 170 again as that is what I weighed at my absolute peak of physical fitness in high school. For me, 200 is a very appropriate target and then I will see where to go from there&#8230 Throughout my 20's and 30's, I would occasionally do some sort of physical activity but overall I would rate myself as pretty sedentary&#8230; About 10 years ago, I started getting in to playing poker (both online and live) as a hobby (I currently either deal or play poker 3 nights per week)&#8230;. Well, that's not the best thing for someone in my situation as 1) it's even more sitting around and 2) you gotta have some beers while playing, right????? I have a rather sedentary job (do walk around some but pretty stationary overall.) I think you get the gist of my overall lifestyle&#8230;..
> 
> ...


Well now you have written it down so your committed to success. Good luck and get riding. Don't forget to have fun while riding as well. That's part of what makes mountain biking so great.

Regarding the diet canned drinks. Have you thought about cutting those out? I know they are diet, but those things are horrible for the body. Just take a look at the ingredients.

As for the beer. I love it too. Big hoppy beers are my favorite which adds up to a ton of calories. For me I have to keep that in moderation. Like just on the weekends or a post ride beer.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

trailbrain said:


> Well now you have written it down so your committed to success. Good luck and get riding. Don't forget to have fun while riding as well. That's part of what makes mountain biking so great.
> 
> Regarding the diet canned drinks. Have you thought about cutting those out? I know they are diet, but those things are horrible for the body. Just take a look at the ingredients.
> 
> As for the beer. I love it too. Big hoppy beers are my favorite which adds up to a ton of calories. For me I have to keep that in moderation. Like just on the weekends or a post ride beer.


thanks for chiming in!!!!! i think the public accountability part is gonna be a big push in this whole thing.....
re: diet coke... i know it and you know i know it (<-- guilty declaration)!!!!! it's just soooooo damn good.... i have NEVER met a person that has cut out the soda (of any type) and regretted it.. to the contrary, they have said it was the best decision they ever made....... oddly one of my biggest vices is drinking bereaves, any beverage.... I have to LIMIT myself to 2 gallons of skim milk per week, if i don't watch myself, I can easily drink 4 gallons..... Back to the topic, it is on the "to-do" list but i haven't gotten to that point of accepting that into my life yet.....

as for the beer, being in colorado.... fat tire ahoy!!!!! kinda the same boat as the diet soda... all part of the long=term plan, but not this portion of the short-term... alas, in due time......


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

deleted


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

@trailbrain, forgot to mention.... now that I think about it I have taken step 1 in the whole soda thing..... I have started taking a gatorade bottle full of water with me to work every morning, I sip on that all day and it does keep me from wanting a soda......


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

trailbrain said:


> Nice work! You even look happier. Care to share what you did to shave off the 30lbs?


dukan diet


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't really know where to start with this. A year ago I set out on a journey. Not only to get back in shape but get my life back. Today *day365* I can firmly say that has been completed. The hardships and giving up or going another route when things didn't work took its toll.

Though I never gave up. Lost 165.8 pounds, obtained four jobs at one point; now to having two great jobs which gives me time to do what I love, riding and spending time with loved ones. It's not much but it's the little things in life that sometimes mean the most. I say this, pursue your goals, don't feed the trolls and haters. Keep at it and never stray from the path.

The real story of day in day out can be found here on another forum. MODS don't delete: This could help others here and give them hope. HK ? View topic - Operation dumbo drop *weight loss thread*

Hopefully this doesn't come across as homophobic but here's the results of giving it your all for a whole year. Last year this day I weighed 320 pounds:eekster:. Right now 154.2 pounds.










Best of luck everyone. Never give up.

If you have any questions PM me. Thanks - Hutch


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> Don't really know where to start with this. A year ago I set out on a journey. Not only to get back in shape but get my life back. Today *day365* I can firmly say that has been completed. The hardships and giving up or going another route when things didn't work took its toll.
> 
> Though I never gave up. Lost 165.8 pounds, obtained four jobs at one point; now to having two great jobs which gives me time to do what I love, riding and spending time with loved ones. It's not much but it's the little things in life that sometimes mean the most. I say this, pursue your goals, don't feed the trolls and haters. Keep at it and never stray from the path.
> 
> ...


Great job, hutch. Now, just keep on pedaling! Those are some impressive numbers!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats Hutch!!! Very Inspirational!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Grats Hutch! Pretty damn cool to see success like that.

I bet you are a BEAST on your bike now! My riding friends are all pissed off at me after losing a *mere* 35 lbs. But 165!!?? Sheesh what are ye climbing 11% grades in, big ring?


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Wow!!! Well done!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words. Yes, its a huge difference riding now. Also was really expensive buying new clothes/cycling garments every month.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't have before and after pictures. Like most, I have struggled with weight and have gone on diets and gained it back until I figured I would just accept it. A year ago I had no intention of losing a pound... ever. I would just adapt to my weight.

I'm 5'8" and last July I weighed 240lbs. Even at that weight I could get on my road bike and ride on the pavement without much distress. A neighbor asked me if I knew anyone that wanted an old mountain bike and I said sure... me. My son has wanted me to get out in the dirt. It was a '93 GT with an old Mag21 fork and V-brakes with the wrong levers so it didn't stop very well.

But I figured, I've ridden road bikes forever how tough could this be. Well I thought I was going to die and realized that I had to lose weight to even be able to ride uphill for more than a mile at a time.

Didn't go on a diet. Been there done that didn't work. I decided that for the first time in my life I was going to minimize the importance of food in my life. I started out not snacking after dinner (No chips, Skinny Cows, etc.). Then I started to eat a little better and less. So this change can't be a once I get down I'll start eating again. Nor is it a if I can only ride 50 miles a day diet. I used to surf for hours and lose weight and the problem happens when you stop or slow down.

But I did one thing early on when I got hungry... I'd go on ebay and look at bike parts. While not the cheapest diet, it does get you focused on something other than food. So I picked up some different brakes, wheels, shifters for the GT and then I decided I was going to build a vintage steel bike from scratch. All the while I am riding more, riding better, and losing weight.

Right now I am 183 lbs and will probably lose another 5 or 10 or wherever this new lifestyle takes me. I did build up a 1995 Trek 970 and I am in the process of building up a 1992 Serotta T-Max. I must say that it has been the easiest weight loss ever because I am not looking at it as a diet. I still go to In-n-Out when I want but I don't just eat to eat. On the weekends I will have 2 meals with an early dinner. I feel really blessed because somehow I have been able to minimize the desire for food.

John


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

70sSanO said:


> I don't have before and after pictures. Like most, I have struggled with weight and have gone on diets and gained it back until I figured I would just accept it. A year ago I had no intention of losing a pound... ever. I would just adapt to my weight.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and last July I weighed 240lbs. Even at that weight I could get on my road bike and ride on the pavement without much distress. A neighbor asked me if I knew anyone that wanted an old mountain bike and I said sure... me. My son has wanted me to get out in the dirt. It was a '93 GT with an old Mag21 fork and V-brakes with the wrong levers so it didn't stop very well.
> 
> ...


You hit on some good points that really make sense to me. It seems that you and I are similiar in having realized it takes a lifetime commitment vs. just doing it for awhile and then quitting. (Maybe realized isn't the right word as I'm pretty sure everyone knows it takes that kind of commitment to really make this change... Maybe accepted that it takes a lifetime commitment???) However, you are obviously way further along than me... I was also happy to see where you said you still go and eat what you want, just be smart about it.... I dropped about 20 pounds a few years ago but hated what it took (diet alone) because the food options were just terrible.... Compared to previous standards, I am much more of the mindset to eat what I want in moderation and realize that there is a price to pay for whatever bad stuff I eat. For example: In situations where I would normally get a double burger with cheese, I am now ordering grilled chicken sandwiches on most occasions, not all occasions, but most (not that I eat hamburgers every day... you get the idea...) As for the times I do still get a burger, I'm trying to develop exactly what you said (or at least my interpretation of what you said...), once in a while is okay, just not on a reguar basis..

At any rate, thanks so much for chiming in John, it is awesome to see that for the most part, my plan seems similar to yours and since it is working for you.......


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

la10slgr,

Thank you for your kind words. I have the propensity to be able to eat the same stuff over and over without getting tired of it. This can be a good thing or bad. If someone made me eat donuts every day I would be able to. Like wise I tend to eat the same weekday lunch over and over again... carrot sticks, turkey bologna, and an apple. But one thing that I have consciously done is cut out the sweets.

It is really a mindset that sees little to no value in food. The truth is, after the first couple of bites of whatever favorite bad food, the taste starts to diminish. Kind of a ...why bother with it, I'll only regret it tomorrow attitude; I'll get onto doing something else.

As for ebay, I am more of a low dollar buyer. Also since my bikes, both road and mountain, are old, I also look for some specific parts that are no longer available, such as rapid rise derailleurs. Or maybe some little gem that I stumble upon. The other half of the equation is the time spent working on my bikes. Time spent turning wrenches is time not spent eating or just sitting around. And it is not just bikes, it can be any number of activities that keep me busy.

Like I said, I don't know where this will end up, but my mindset is that I'm not going to eat a lot of bad foods, not just for a few months to get to a goal, but ever.

John


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

circa 2003 around the time i was diagnosed with cancer. Peaked around 280 lbs at 6'1








Fast forward to today. Cancer free and going strong. 189 lbs 6'4


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*More inspiration.*

More GREAT motivation here with a friends short video on his weight loss.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Huskeywolf,

Being down nearly 100 lbs and cancer free. It doesn't get much better than that.

Great story.

John


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Husky,

looks like you got it pretty well figured out!!! What are some specifics of what you did?


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Huskywolf said:


> More GREAT motivation here with a friends short video on his weight loss.
> 
> yet another success story that has stated you don't have to totally deprive yourself of things you like in order to drop the pounds...Another good point he made is that riding has become a way of life for him. Yet another person stating this is an important element of success..
> 
> ...


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Well... i never put much thought into it actually. Switch just went off and i bought a cheap Mongoose from wal-mart. Thought to myself " Hey that has full suspension". Broke that bike in a week so i did some research and got a nice hardtail. Rode the wheels off and wore out the cogs in about 4 months... I really started racking up miles and losing weight when i got a road bicycle.

As for food i pretty much cut out whole milk and junk food snacks that are high in fat and sugar.( And No BACON lol) 

I pretty much sum it up like this

- Quit Video gaming 10 hours a day

- Stopped substituting water with soda and other sugary drinks. Although i still drink a coke for long rides as a boost.

- No more whole milk. Almond milk, Coconut milk and soy milk now.

- 30 mile work commute 4 days a week on top of my weekend epic rides. This is what really made me shed weight. Never underestimate the commute!

-Always kept it fun! Never looked at a ride as i have to do it to lose weight. It is always about plain and simple fun.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the reply huskywolf... interesting you threw milk in there because I looooove me some milk, had to go to skim years ago but even that has about 90 calories per glass.... I reeeeally have to watch myself with that...


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Fwiw: just used "is it worth it?" And talked myself out of a couple of cookies....


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

la10sigr,

Good job. It is all about seeing what little there is in the food. It isn't worth it.

John


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

70sSanO said:


> la10sigr,
> 
> Good job. It is all about seeing what little there is in the food. It isn't worth it.
> 
> John


thanks!


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## hawks1911 (Mar 20, 2013)

La10slgr, great posts. What part of the springs are you in? I'm also from the Springs.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

hawks1911 said:


> La10slgr, great posts. What part of the springs are you in? I'm also from the Springs.


Thanks, just wish last weeks was better, i live in the rockrimmon area by ute valley, you?


----------



## hawks1911 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha. I do too. I'm right off 25 and Woodman in Rockrimmon.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

hawks1911 said:


> Haha. I do too. I'm right off 25 and Woodman in Rockrimmon.


small world!!! so the "trail rides" are obviously up and down santa fe and as of right now the "actual mtn biking" is happening in ute valley... i am working on plans to broaden my horizons to palmer park and cheyenne canon here soon.. where do you ride?


----------



## hawks1911 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've done ute several times as well. Lately been trying my luck on falcon trail , but only sections at a time. I have also done Palmer park but it is not easy in certain sections. Been wanting to try some trails over in the red rocks area too.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Started almost two years ago.
260# to 230#
Not much weight but size, attitude and health has significantly changed.
Some of the weight I lost is due to having a smaller wallet and less room in the garage.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm 6' 2" & I'm down to 227 lbs from 275 lbs (48 lbs) since getting my Transition Covert middle of last summer.

200 lbs is my goal


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

DarknutMike said:


> I'm 6' 2" & I'm down to 227 lbs from 275 lbs (48 lbs) since getting my Transition Covert middle of last summer.
> 
> 200 lbs is my goal


well done!!! not much to see as it is only your face (and you have sunglasses on) but one can see your face is less round (features are more evident)... keep going!!!


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Keep up the good work. Vacations are tough and there needs to be a little release. For me the concern is being able to get back on track. This is a journey and the goal is staying focused on the destination knowing that there will be a few detours along the way. When you get/stay on track it is really the best reinforcement.

Congrats on your riding too.

John


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

la10slgr said:


> Musings: Really hit on what has been on my mind lately within the "food" section. I will say I ran into an acquaintance this week and he said he noticed a difference right away. Personally, aside from my clothes fitting better, I really don't see a huge difference in my physical stature but it was a boost that it was the first thing he mentioned.


This is a win. If clothes are fitting better and someone noticed that's progress. Keep at it!


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

70sSanO said:


> Keep up the good work. Vacations are tough and there needs to be a little release. For me the concern is being able to get back on track. This is a journey and the goal is staying focused on the destination knowing that there will be a few detours along the way. When you get/stay on track it is really the best reinforcement.
> 
> Congrats on your riding too.
> 
> John


Thanks John,

You are right in that it is the big picture that is the focus. Within that, just figuring out how much "release" is worth it without hampering the long-term goals (finding the balance...) because as originally intended, I am looking at this as a life-long commitment and want to be successful and not commit myself to something I don't want to do...
Also, thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

trailbrain said:


> This is a win. If clothes are fitting better and someone noticed that's progress. Keep at it!


Thanks! I will get there!!!


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

la10slgr said:


> I am looking at this as a life-long commitment and want to be successful and not commit myself to something I don't want to do...


At 62 it has taken me almost a lifetime to figure out that it has nothing to do with being on a diet and everything to do with making a life-long change.

And you are so right that if you don't want to do it, you won't. That is how I am. I need to have a reason to do something and it has to be more than better health. I may not be the best rider out there on the trails, but without the weight loss, I wouldn't even be a rider at all.

I have to applaud you on tracking you progress. Way beyond what I could do, but it seems to keep you focused.

John


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

I have to applaud you on tracking you progress. Way beyond what I could do, but it seems to keep you focused.

John[/QUOTE]

The tracking thing has been instrumental in sticking with it. It has also gotten me to come to some realizations that I wouldn't have otherwise... Its kinda funny (sad really), in my world I have this worldwide audience that just can't wait to read my posts on Tuesdays so I HAVE to make sure I don't let them down..... Delusions of grandeur? Yes, but it does keep me focused..... Its kind of freeing really; since this is pretty much anonymous, I have been able to be more honest with myself (about weight) on these posts than I ever have been before and just having it on the table has been such an incredible motivator.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

la10slgr said:


> 4-16-14 to 4-21-14: 1 incline on treadmill (1 hour, 8-10% incline, 3 miles), 1 short trail ride (10.90 miles, 13.8 avg.), 1 run (60 mins, 4.43 miles), 1 run (40 mins, 2.95 miles)
> 
> On a final note&#8230; I cannot even begin to explain how much typing out these updates every week has helped me to stay on track. There has been minimal response from anyone reading these posts (which is fine..) but the mere act of posting these updates every week has brought me a level of commitment I have never had before when it comes to getting in shape and dropping pounds. Multiple times per week, I find myself wavering on something and find myself thinking "..but then I will have to post it!" which convinces me to go ahead and do whatever that particular thing is.


If it helps, you ought to think of the many readers that follow posts and learn things as they read, are empowered by others success or pass this information on to others as a resource for using their bike to get healthy.

Stick with it for yourself, your family and all the anonymous readers out there (or here) ... lol

I"ll probably see you out on the trail or path sometime. Was just up at Baptist rd trail-head Friday doing a ride with a friend to Palmer lake.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*BOOK;* I'd like to mention a book I heard about and thoroughly enjoyed that may prove helpful to others looking at diet/exercise routines. I heard an interview with the author on a radio program and it was pure entertainment listening to his guy's quest of becoming healthy if it killed him. I figured the little I'd heard of the books premise would make it a good gamble and was not disappointed.

Drop Dead Healthy is the title and the guy tries just about every diet and exercise program there is to see what works and what doesn't. There is some humor along the way but there is meaningful and interesting results I think anyone can find and use in some take-away's type fashion. He even built a home-made walking desk.

*WHY;* I'm plugging it because I read it and it's a good fit with this topic. It's funny and practical. My take-away's are eating slower, less portions, cutting out some of the bad foods/drinks or reduction, hyper exercise that saves time and still gives the 100% benefit, probably a few others too.

*ME;* I'm 5'10" after shrinking from appox 6'0" at one time and currently my 'range' is 172# to 175#. I have a slight gut and my occupation no longer affords me much exercise (for about the last 10 years).
At 52 years, I figured I needed to dust off the bike and get going. I used to ride with various co-workers and friends but after losing some of those groups opportunities, it got easy to not go b/c I would be solo. Mainly I want to turn around some numbers per BP and cholesterol to improve and make sure I'm not an unhealthy person even though I appear fairly fit. I remember sleeping better, feeling more rested and needing less sleep when I was more active. The benefits are a big list, but most here already know that. 

Thanks to all posting here and congrats on taking charge of these things in our control !


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

hawks1911 said:


> I've done ute several times as well. Lately been trying my luck on falcon trail , but only sections at a time. I have also done Palmer park but it is not easy in certain sections. Been wanting to try some trails over in the red rocks area too.


I hike RR a lot and would love to get the bike over there. Also, I recall the Falcon trail but was never on it... kinda forgot about it.

If you are up for doing some riding, send me a PM and we can figure out a plan to meet up sometime. I"m over by Rangewood / Woodman rd (Cottonwood Creek).

~brian


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> If it helps, you ought to think of the many readers that follow posts and learn things as they read, are empowered by others success or pass this information on to others as a resource for using their bike to get healthy.


that's exactly how I got started on this!!!



bachman1961 said:


> Stick with it for yourself, your family and all the anonymous readers out there (or here) ... lol


stuck like glue!!!



bachman1961 said:


> I"ll probably see you out on the trail or path sometime. Was just up at Baptist rd trail-head Friday doing a ride with a friend to Palmer lake.


If you see a green Airborne Goblin cruising along, it's probably me so gimme a shout... Baptist is the far north end of the "long ride" (as a matter of fact, it's almost the exact marker for the turnaround point for the 25 mile ride) so we will just barely be overlapping....


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

interesting thoughts on the book, have to keep that in mind


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

la10slgr said:


> If you see a green Airborne Goblin cruising along, it's probably me so gimme a shout... Baptist is the far north end of the "long ride" (as a matter of fact, it's almost the exact marker for the turnaround point for the 25 mile ride) so we will just barely be overlapping....


Well I hope I see you out there. Would love to see the bike and hear your impressions.

I sometimes do the trail from Woodman rd north but the guy's I rode with don't go quite up to or much past the South ent. I'd be getting in a nice ride getting to or near Baptist and can also ride from home to Woodman / I-25 via the Cottonwood path, about 5 miles one way. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

hawks1911 said:


> I have also done Palmer park but it is not easy in certain sections.


you can say that again!!! just tried palmer the other day and nearly killed myself multiple times.... I don't get how you can call some of those sections "blue" especially one part where i came upon this 20 foot cliff!!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Palmer Park has a lot of character but you can get into trouble. I've hiked it enough to know some trails that I'd be walking the bike too much and avoiding those or hike/bike in sections is my method of skirting the Emergency Dept. 
Lately, I've been riding with many far above my tech skills and fitness level but that has been by design. They are gracious enough to offer some tips and wait at some key intersections where I'd be left in the dust. My skills and fitness will improve but I have little interest in plummeting down dried up water falls of boulders and tree roots. If my improvement plan affords me the ability to get through the tough stuff w/o much walking and at a reasonable speed that won't risk life and limb, I'll be very pleased and that is primary to the extent of my goal aside from fitness.
It may be that I've hit a wall knowing speed and momentum are what gets through the dangerous troughs yet my lack of experience and confidence, fear of crashing and temptation to grab the brakes *is* the wall.

Practice on the small stuff and work up to it. Palmer has lots of trails that are no trouble at all and can be linked to lots of stuff for some fun rides. You will be doing some climbing though.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Palmer Park has a lot of character but you can get into trouble. I've hiked it enough to know some trails that I'd be walking the bike too much and avoiding those or hike/bike in sections is my method of skirting the Emergency Dept.
> Lately, I've been riding with many far above my tech skills and fitness level but that has been by design. They are gracious enough to offer some tips and wait at some key intersections where I'd be left in the dust.


I've used the same philosophy lately and have also been doing a fair amount of hiking, although mine has been quite involuntary... I just need to get better familiarized with these trials as you have. I also have been riding with a couple of guys that are way above my skill level and you are right in that it is VERY helpful to be with them to see what can be done better...



bachman1961 said:


> My skills and fitness will improve but I have little interest in plummeting down dried up water falls of boulders and tree roots. If my improvement plan affords me the ability to get through the tough stuff w/o much walking and at a reasonable speed that won't risk life and limb, I'll be very pleased and that is primary to the extent of my goal aside from fitness.


You took the words right from my mouth on this part!



bachman1961 said:


> It may be that I've hit a wall knowing speed and momentum are what gets through the dangerous troughs yet my lack of experience and confidence, fear of crashing and temptation to grab the brakes *is* the wall.


Ironically, I have just recently begun working on this as well and you are right in that the natural instinct to grab those brakes is STRONG!!! Having said that, I am going over some drops and thankfully I have had enough speed... once I get over that hump I think the downhill stuff will b e much more fun (of course it is already the most fun, just mores...)



bachman1961 said:


> Practice on the small stuff and work up to it. Palmer has lots of trails that are no trouble at all and can be linked to lots of stuff for some fun rides. You will be doing some climbing though.


I don't mind the climbing as that is the best for improving endurance and strength. I guess I will have to give it another shot (Palmer Park) but I will tell you this, I had a blast at Ute Valley yesterday simply because I was back in familiar surroundings and knew where the "pitfalls" were... I'm working on creating a loop for myself there but haven't done so as of yet. I do have one in my head but i want to avoid having to do any hiking and the loop I know of has one section that is definitely too steep to ride up (although I've seen someone do it, I mentioned this awhile ago in one of my posts) and I'm 90% sure I'll never ride down it either....


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ute is a fun treat when I get bored at some other parks. I like it for being so open and it dries up fast versus Stratton/Cheyenne and Palmer if you are out from a recent soaking.

Lately, I'm using the principle I read of in the health book. The guy went out and tried all kinds of things to de-mystify the hype of certain diets and exercise. One thing that caught my eye was the benefit of time-saving if indeed you can truly get a hyper workout and net the same/similar benefits. 
On that theme where I might think of skipping a ride due to time constraints, I found a pretty good hill in my area so I created a loop that is getting this hill out of the way first and rolling back home in approx 2 miles total. This is a good work out for me, yet I'm devoting very little time to it, say 12 - 15 minutes.

Also, I am a big believer in cross-training in the respect that some down hill runs or faster trails on the mtn bike keep you sharp as a skier and when I'm out with hiking buddies, I sometimes jog down a rocky, battered trail because it keeps me thinking about balance, timing, looking farther out to pick the right line; this confluence of a few decisions that demands multitasking.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Lately, I'm using the principle I read of in the health book. The guy went out and tried all kinds of things to de-mystify the hype of certain diets and exercise. One thing that caught my eye was the benefit of time-saving if indeed you can truly get a hyper workout and net the same/similar benefits.
> On that theme where I might think of skipping a ride due to time constraints, I found a pretty good hill in my area so I created a loop that is getting this hill out of the way first and rolling back home in approx 2 miles total. This is a good work out for me, yet I'm devoting very little time to it, say 12 - 15 minutes.


This is one thing I can't do but wish I could... by the time I get stretched out, then go ride/workout, then get cleaned up (I HAVE to shower after working out, skin is too oily not to...) it doesn't make any sense to go to all that trouble to only work out for 15 minutes... Wish it did though because that would be helpful for those times where time is of the essence...


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

delete


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Steady riding, reduced size portion, label reading, calorie counting, and NO JUNK FOOD. 37 pounds since Christmas. No life changing story. I am doing it for me.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to be a thread Nazi, but this thread should stay on topic to before and after stories/pics. If you want to make regular updates, please start your own thread. When you make some good progress then come back here and tell us your great accomplishment.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Adim_X said:


> Sorry to be a thread Nazi, but this thread should stay on topic to before and after stories/pics. If you want to make regular updates, please start your own thread. When you make some good progress then come back here and tell us your great accomplishment.


For clarification (mine), what is the offending topic?

I haven't perused this in a few weeks but it seemed the process / progress was/is the methodology and aligned with the topic. 
I assume that is still so ?

thank you;

~brian


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

bachman1961 said:


> For clarification (mine), what is the offending topic?
> 
> I haven't perused this is a few weeks but it seemed the process / progress was/is the methodology and aligned with the topic.
> I assume that is still so ?
> ...


 Basically I feel this thread should be used for showing before and after pics along with your story of what was accomplished. Before, meaning when I was a real fatty, and After meaning 'look' I have dropped 50 pounds.

If you are using this thread to report on your vacation eating habits or tracking your weight and daily exercises..I do not feel that is on topic. That is why I recommended people start their own threads. The Clyde forum has weekly weigh in and mileage report threads for tracking statistics. I am not going to call out any specific offenders.

As an example...look at post 1 of this thread.

1) Before & After Weight (or dimensions/etc)
2) Before & After Photos
3) How long it took to transform yourself
4) Brief Statement of how you did it


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Adim_X said:


> Basically I feel this thread should be used for showing before and after pics along with your story of what was accomplished. Before, meaning when I was a real fatty, and After meaning 'look' I have dropped 50 pounds.
> 
> If you are using this thread to report on your vacation eating habits or tracking your weight and daily exercises..I do not feel that is on topic. That is why I recommended people start their own threads. The Clyde forum has weekly weigh in and mileage report threads for tracking statistics. I am not going to call out any specific offenders.
> 
> ...


I see. 
I forgot the OP was not the more recent weekly posting with lots of food details and such. Your summary of points 1 - 4 is a valid guideline that is well over-stepped.

I do see value for many who wish to follow one's journal on diet related stuff, questions or success and it would be handy if it were tiered off a titled thread like this.

Maybe there can be a related topic sub-forum. I've seen those on other forums such as *Reply in a related topic* link that allows some latitude in topic drift. That also allows for subjects to be moved there.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Adim_X,

1st off, I have to agree with you on all fronts, particularly your initial thought the other day. Within that, you are 100% correct in that the literal interpretation of this thread is to show your before and after pics/results and move on, no argument there. Also, I appreciate your discretion in not naming me directly in your complaint, very tactful…

Having said that, when I began doing these posts, this was a 9 year old thread that was pretty much deserted as there were a grand total of 17 posts over the previous YEAR so I figured no one would care if I started doing this and up until now, no one has cared, or at least cared enough to complain about it…. To the contrary, those that have responded to my posts have been very supportive and have provided some very useful information about how to succeed in becoming a before/after success story that everyone (particularly those that are inclined to view this thread in the first place) can benefit from, is this such a bad thing???

Regardless of what I think, as I agreed with you previously, my posts do not strictly conform to the original intent of this thread so they are, therefore, completely inappropriate to the topic. In order to not offend your senses further, I will remove all of my posts from here and take your recommendation to create my own thread.. That way, all of the posts that are 100% appropriate to the thread will not be buried under all of my ramblings.. 

La10slgr


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Adim_X said:


> These are basically my first Hesitation Point self shots from Brown County for each of the last few years. It kinda shows my weight loss.
> 
> These pictures probably range about the last 75lbs in weight loss. I am around 225 today, started at 363.


well, there you go buddy, deleted each and every update as much as possible.... As an added courtesy, I'm commenting on your post so as to make sure it is right there on top....

have a good one....


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

l
Looking good brother. Keep up the good work


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

LA10SLGR, I was going to apologize, but after rereading your post, I digress. Good luck with your journey. Thanks for moving your diary to your own thread.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

What a difference 9 months can make. I was 326lbs on Jan 27 2014 and as I sit typing this, I am now 208lbs.......... I went from just living, to being alive. No surgery, just hard work and nutrition education:


----------



## captbo (Nov 13, 2014)

Well folks this is the thread I was hoping to find. I have grown to become as others stated here just living and it sucks. I am a Professional weight loss attemptor, I have lost 80 lbs three times in my life in my life but ALWAYS failed to make the lifestyle change. I blew up to 363lbs and I am 5'-10" and staring at 54years old in December.

I have been on medication for blood pressure for the last 5 years. March 1st of 2014 I began the loss journey again I was able to drop nearly 60lbs with the food in check but still no life change as far as activity, I got married May 17th 2014 and I slacked off until now.

I ordered a Motobecane Fantom 29 trail and It should arrive 11/18/2014 I can't wait to begin a life style that includes cycling, as a younger adult I rode road bikes a little and enjoyed it. Now I think, living along the Patuxent river near the Chesapeake Bay give me great places to ride, This first picture is me cooking at my rehersal dinner, I will post others as I move along! thanks for the support and if I can help anyone please reach out!


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

D Bone said:


> What a difference 9 months can make. I was 326lbs on Jan 27 2014 and as I sit typing this, I am now 208lbs.......... I went from just living, to being alive. No surgery, just hard work and nutrition education:
> 
> View attachment 939157


That is incredible. Good work.

Care to elaborate on your journey?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Thatshowiroll said:


> That is incredible. Good work.
> 
> Care to elaborate on your journey?


Thanks my friend!

I really don't know how it happened, but in what seemed like the blink of an eye, I was suddenly 326lbs, of course it took almost 7yrs to get there. On Jan 27 2014 I hit rock bottom and finally saw myself for what I had become.

That day I decided that I was going to lose weight and become "me" again, not just for me, but for my one-and-only 19yr old daughter who was going to lose her daddy if I didn't man up, and get healthy.

If this journey were climbing Mt Everest, getting my head right was the equivalent of getting to within 100yds of the summit. It took almost a decade to do, but once it happened, it happened in minutes, maybe seconds.

For the 1st 90 days I limited my intake to 1200 calories a day. I educated myself on how many calories a 46yr old sedentary man needed per day to weigh 225lbs (my goal weight) and I made sure to eat 500 calories a day less than that.

I increased my activity level, and started to ride my city bike. I was worried about loose skin, so I started doing pushups, ok, a pushup lol as well as crunches and pullups, ok, 1/10th of a single pullup.

I lost about 30lbs and got into the 200s in about 45 days. I still didn't see any change in the mirror, and then on one normal day, I did! Once that happened, it was a vicious circle......... The more I saw change, the more intense my nutrition and exercise became.

I was now up to 3 sets of 6 pushups and 3 sets of 2 pullups! The weight just kept falling off, and my "dream" goal of 225lbs was suddenly within reach. On July 27 2014, I hit and exceeded my goal.

Since 1/27/14 I have ridden 880 miles (as I type this), bought a new Jamis Dakar XCR 29er and now do 4 sets of 30, 25, 18, 15 pushups with my feet elevated & using "Perfect Pushups", as well as 4 sets of 8, 6, 5, 3 pullups and 300+ crunches, all 3x per week.

At the start of the journey I focused on calories only, and ate a lot of raw veggies. Now, I'm also focused on protein intake as well to help keep and build muscle so I don't have that loose skin, and so far, I have been very blessed not to have a problem with it.

I weigh each and every portion of food, at each and every meal now. I eat turkey, egg whites, beans, salmon, veggies, fruits, nuts, ect... When people ask what I now eat, I simply say "all the food that Dr.'s say we should eat". I haven't had red meat or a drop of milk (I love both) since 1/27/14.

I now am in maintenance mode, and eat 3,000 calories per day, with 180-220g of protein. I don't keep track of fat grams, because I know with the food I'm eating, I'm more than good.

I don't consider this a diet, but rather a life style change. I will probably have to weigh my food and count calories for the rest of my life, but as hard as that sounds, it's really easy and adds maybe 3 minutes to my day............ If I don't have 3 minutes a day to spend towards my health, then I don't deserve to be healthy.

My sleep apnea is gone. My blood psi meds gone. My cholesterol meds gone. My GURD meds, gone.

I was given a second chance at life, and I had it in me the whole time, but I just couldn't access it, but once I did, it has been fairly easy.

Lastly, one of the tricks that helped in the early days when I was starving all day, was to tell myself that I was going to turn that physical feeling of huger, into love for my daughter.......... The hungrier I got, the more I loved my daughter. I didn't just "say" it, but I bought into it, and I did it.......... It was the difference in the early days.

For almost a decade, the 1st thing I thought about in the morning was losing weight, and it was the last thing I thought about before bed. And then, on just a normal day, I decided to really do it, and it saved my life.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

amazing journey! you should publicize it somewhere..


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! I would publicize it, but I don't have the slightest idea where. lol


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

D Bone said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I would publicize it, but I don't have the slightest idea where. lol


Everywhere! Facebook, twitter etc.. post the before/after pic and the story!


----------



## KevinMc (Apr 15, 2015)

....I've spent the last few hours reading these testimonies ~ Stormcrowe... D bone... etc and I'm just ashamed of myself. I can't believe how long I've struggled with this and allowed myself to get away with it... I'm new to cycling, 330lbs, 38 years old and these posts have been uplifting and inspiring. I started biking 3 weeks ago, and this week I started back at the gym becuz I wanted to improve stamina and endurance on the trail. I truly hope I can share a success story and give back to those that inspired us!

I will carry this statement like a torch, becuz my 3 year old daughter, wife, and my newest daughter who is on the way are worth it!



> Lastly, one of the tricks that helped in the early days when I was starving all day, was to tell myself that I was going to turn that physical feeling of huger, into love for my daughter.......... The hungrier I got, the more I loved my daughter. I didn't just "say" it, but I bought into it, and I did it.......... It was the difference in the early days.


...game on...

Kevin


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, I'm humbled. Thanks for your kind words.

Kevin, dude, you got this! All you have to have is the desire to want it, I mean really want it, and it sounds like you have that.... Do it for your kids, your wife, your parents, your siblings, your friends. Do it so you will be in their lives for a long, long time. 

I don't have a single doubt that in the very near future, I am going to be reading your story and seeing your before and after pictures!

Best of luck my friend,

Darryl


----------



## KevinMc (Apr 15, 2015)

Im doing a 1500cal diet and I'm happy to report week 1 was a 10lbs loss! I've been in the gym everyday minus Sunday which was MTB day and I rode 6 miles and met my first rat snake on the trail! It just about got a 29in rolling back massage!

Here we go week 2! 

Kevin


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome! Hopefully you have a great support system, and even if you do, my advice would be to have 'tunnel vision'. You are going to need to be selfish (for a better word) in some of the choices you make, and hopefully your family and friends will understand that. My wife was awesome, as were my friends and that made a hard thing easier. 

God willing, you are going to be on the earth come Dec 31 2015, one way or the other. Why not get to that day 100lbs lighter? That will happen if you eat less than you burn.... it is a mathematical certainty. 

Best of luck, and I look forward to your updates.


Darryl


----------



## Warura (Oct 21, 2013)

My personal 12 week training regimen, went from 242lb to 200lb, from XL to M shirt size and from 40" to 32" waist.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Warura said:


> My personal 12 week training regimen, went from 242lb to 200lb, from XL to M shirt size and from 40" to 32" waist.
> 
> View attachment 986970
> 
> View attachment 986971


Do tell!!!


----------



## Warura (Oct 21, 2013)

Just read the book "Supertraining", and applied it to my weight training and sports I like to play. I eat plenty, not like a diet, more like a "way of eating". Basically, you have to train based on your goals. Power, strength, explosiveness, endurance, fat burn? You need to focus on what you want.
Strength = 4-5 sets of max 6 reps with 70-80% max weight.
Explosiveness = plyometrics, shock method
Endurance= 8 sets of 20 reps 10-25% max weight
Fat burn= even if you feel you are not making efforts, any cardio that puts you in the 65% max heart rate. 2hr. 

More is not always better. When it comes to exercise, we want the best results without doing too much. Train smart. After all we want our bodies to last longer, so we can enjoy what we do.

Food
Basically you could follow obamas healthy nutrition page, but just balance your meals, this is a portion of good quality protein, 2 portions of carbs (veggies n fruts), a portion of cereals. By portions I mean 1/4 of a normal plate.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

D Bone said:


> Thanks my friend!
> 
> I really don't know how it happened, but in what seemed like the blink of an eye, I was suddenly 326lbs, of course it took almost 7yrs to get there. On Jan 27 2014 I hit rock bottom and finally saw myself for what I had become.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing
:thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Warura said:


> Just read the book "*Supertraining*"................


Would you mind posting a link to an online place that has this book?


----------



## Warura (Oct 21, 2013)

Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/88904...ertraining&dpPl=1&dpID=314ySNamPpL&ref=plSrch

You can also visit the authors homepage. Sadly he passed away sometime ago, but there is a lot of good info there. It changed my life in terms of training, I am playing better basketball (my primary sport) now, then when I was in highschool/pre college. After almost 8 years without any sport activity (a very bad shoulder injury), never would I dreamed of dunking it again with just 5 month training. Now I am mtbing and am rising faster than people that have more time riding and training dont know how...(at least people comment on that)

Like I said before, we have limited body health and time, so to me its important to train as little as possible, in the most smart and effective way as to get better gains and use that body in the things that really matter, today that is playing basketball and riding mtb.

Verkhoshansky Site

This is in my opinion, the training bible. Its not a book with exercises, its a book with clinical trials on ways of training. How muscles work and how to develop the part of the muscles you need. He focuses mainly on explosive muscles, not that helpful on bike riding, but for that he need to explain the other type of muscles, so there is indirect info on how to train for sports like mtb.

Unrelated, but reading this book you will undestand why things like crossfit are not good, there is literally a chapter that describes "crossfit"(not that precise word cause the term didnt exist in that time, but the description is accurate) as wrong. By the way, it was written a long time ago (long time 80s), and still I see "new and effective" ways of training being sold today that are documented in that book, hence me saying its the training bible.


----------



## KevinMc (Apr 15, 2015)

Very interesting Warura.... I'll be digging a little further on this.

So, I left ya hanging on week 2... It was a bust! 1500 cal a day diet, 6 days a week 1hr a day in the gym, 1 night a week martial arts, and one day trail ride of 6-7 miles I absolutely didn't lose a pound....In fact I gained! 5lbs! 3rd weeks wasn't any better, I was frustrated and didn't feel like posting my failures. This week I'm almost back down to the 10lbs that I lost initially the first week. But after talking with a lot of ppl it was concluded that I wasn't taking in enough calories and it was possible my body was going into starvation mode. Calories in Calories out right? Guess not in my case.. I've upped my caloric intake and today I weighed in at 322 from 331 four weeks ago. Slower start than I wanted but I'll take it. I think I've learned that I tend to lose more the more I bike so I think I'm going to loosen up on the gym and start biking more miles. I thoroughly enjoy being back into Martial Arts and of course I'm still loving biking. Not down and out or frustrated, just having to learn my body to maximize weight loss. I'll be back soon!

Kevin


----------



## mca90guitar (Apr 2, 2015)

Started working out in march and went from 235 to 204 so far. want to get down to 170 by the end of summer and see how things look.


----------



## Warura (Oct 21, 2013)

1500 calories seems low, if your training. If you where to do zero to almost none exercise that would be ok. My best results in my case I was taking about 2000-2200 cal, because you neeed it with all the training, my goal was to burn 2500-2800 a day. With that you should lose about 2-4 lbs weekly. Better to go a little at a time, to my knowledge the more it takes to get there the more it would take to rebound if you have to stop for any reason your traning/diet (work, injury, plain rest). And also your body gets used to burning fat. I have left 1 month without training and maybe losing 20% of my condition, get to it again starting moderate for my condition lost for a couple of weeks and lose the weight gained faster than before and then some.Rest is also very important, I found that 3 intense weeks of exercise and then 1 week off/ rest I get better and faster results on the long run. 
Basically you "destroy" your muscles training, and resting is the part when they recover and get stronger/bigger. Consider this if you are also building muscle and/or strength.
note: by rest I mean go out and do your sport, mtb. By the fourth day (aprox time your muscles will be fully recovered) you will see the benefits of the 3week workout.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

KevinMc said:


> Very interesting Warura.... I'll be digging a little further on this.
> 
> So, I left ya hanging on week 2... It was a bust! 1500 cal a day diet, 6 days a week 1hr a day in the gym, 3 nights a week martial arts, and one day trail ride of 6-7 miles I absolutely didn't lose a pound....In fact I gained! 5lbs! 3rd weeks wasn't any better, I was frustrated and didn't feel like posting my failures. This week I'm almost back down to the 10lbs that I lost initially the first week. But after talking with a lot of ppl it was concluded that I wasn't taking in enough calories and it was possible my body was going into starvation mode. Calories in Calories out right? Guess not in my case.. I've upped my caloric intake and today I weighed in at 322 from 331 four weeks ago. Slower start than I wanted but I'll take it. I think I've learned that I tend to lose more the more I bike so I think I'm going to loosen up on the gym and start biking more miles. I thoroughly enjoy being back into Martial Arts and of course I'm still loving biking. Not down and out or frustrated, just having to learn my body to maximize weight loss. I'll be back soon!
> 
> Kevin


If you are hungry on 1500 calories a day then one of two things will happen... You'll succeed at some risk of catabolizing muscle or hunger will win.

It is NOT calories in vs. calories out. Weight gain/retention has primarily to do with the insulin response/levels in your blood stream. This is set by carbs and even more importantly simple carbs consumed. It is highly individualized and linked to genetics and dietary history. Exercise is secondary at best to this. Eat fat, managable protien and minimal carbs with NO simple carbs and the *weight WILL drop off w/o hunger pains.* There is a period of time as you cut back carbs that will suck a bit though. I can provide much references to this effect and I'm recommitting to this lifestyle myself and the weight is falling off.


----------



## KevinMc (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you very much Warura and dadtorbn! Im up for trying anything.. so I will adjust and keep at it! By God I will be success story one way or another!! Lol


----------



## KevinMc (Apr 15, 2015)

Just reporting in.... After playing with the numbers and changing protein intake.. I now am taking in around 2000-2200 calories a day and I'm happy to report this week I've lost 6lbs! 

highest = 336
Current = 318

Slow and steady... and I'll take it!

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

Ill throw mine in the mix

In June 2010 I weighed in at 404 that was the day I decided enough was enough. I have tried every fad diet out there and nothing worked for me. I didn't exercise much due to having several knee surgeries and a complete knee replacement. I used the knee thing as a crutch for a while to give myself an excuse for being fat. So to start off I figured I better get a physical. I went to my doctor and he ran every test on me imaginable to find out just how bad off I was. When the first round of results came back he looked disgruntled and ran them all over again. The second time they came back and showed absolutely nothing wrong with me (cholesterol - great, blood sugar - great, blood pressure - outstanding) you name it he tested for it and i passed it with flying colors. The last thing he said to me that day was "you are the healthiest fat guy i have ever seen". With that i started my journey to finally do something about it. I did not go on a diet, i changed the way i ate. I completely cut out fast food, cut out sugar to a bare minimum and mostly ate fresh foods. Good thing for me is i have always liked salads and i love chicken almost to the point where i should turn into a rabbit with feathers. Also I grill everything, I run through a bottle of propane about every 2 months. However, the main change i made was portion control. I know a few folks my size went and had the gastric bypass stuff done, spent a ton of money doing it and one almost died from it. Not being a fan of doctors or hospitals i wasn't going that way. I figured that all the surgery does is make it to where you can only eat small amounts at a time so why not eat small amounts and forgo the gutting by a Dr... That's exactly what i did and i started shedding weight like crazy. Also my Dad had gained a bunch of weight years before and he took up road biking and he went from a XXL size to what I would call Xtra Medium. He is a little bitty guy now. Back then I had bought a road bike to follow in his footsteps, I tried it for a little while and put it up. However, now since I was losing weight I broke it back out and thought I would turbo charge the weight loss. Started out rough, I found a lightly traveled road parked my truck and rode as far and as hard as I could and then then limp back and as painful as it was, it felt good. Long story short it took me until March of 2012 to get down to 240 lbs where I hit a hard core plateau. I started riding less and less and then stopped. I ended up gaining back up to 290 in May of this year. I said to myself screw this and broke the bike back out and today im back down to 270. Now my new goal is to get a mountain bike and ride the trails around here, looks like it would be a blast. I want to ride in the ididaride this winter which is a 50 mile mountain bike ride here in Florida. 
My weight goal is to get to 200lbs and I'm damn determined to get there

Here is my before








And here is when i was around 250


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

WOW!! Great job! Just keep looking at the big picture, that being your goal weight, and you'll eventually get there. I look forward to your updates....... 

You inspired me to take a quick pic of how I look today, at 203lbs:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

Nothing pic worthy (only planning on going from 215 to 190) but I just hit 201 for the first time since back surgery in 2009. My wife was pondering going back to Weight Watchers but decided it was cheaper for us to do the support thing mutually. I know there's more to weight loss than a couple of books on food points, but it's a manageable system and when I ride, I can easily burn a beer or two.


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing and inspirational stories!!!

I've been riding for many years, on and off... mostly off.

On top of high blood pressure, I just got diagnosed with Type II diabetes at the beginning of June; so I figured it was time to get my lazy, TV watching ass off the couch and back onto my bike!

Doesn't help that I have a sitting job... No excuse, though.

I am 6'-1" and I was 279 lbs on June 01 and I have dipped into the 250's for the first time in a long time. I still felt pretty good back then, but feel even better now. Amazing what your body gets used to over time...

I am reducing carbs (bread is my kryptonite) and getting out on the bike at least 3 times a week.

Hopefully I can keep it up.

I don't really have a weight goal yet, just looking to keep the pressure and sugar down. So far, so good.

Keep it up (or down, if you will...) everybody.

Ride on!


----------



## DaHeckler (Jan 18, 2009)

@ Warura - 
The Amazon link in your post on the previous page for super training says its $65, is that the correct book? And looks like you can't get a electronic version only paper back, is that correct?...thanks


----------



## Layout1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow I thought I had done good nothing like you have done. When I was 62 doctor put me on a water pill and then I noticed my face looked a little thinner. Kind of liked it so I began a diet, riding a bike, and walking. I was at 253lbs. Went to the doctor about 3 months after the doc. said you've lost some weight are you dieting and I said yep am I loosing it too fast, nope just about right was the reply. It was about that time I set my goal to get down to what I was when we got married which was 180. There were times when I was not eating and I'd get a little bit of the shakes. Everyone said not good I said yes I still would delay a couple of more hours before eating something because my line of think was the fat during hours fat was really burning off. Well 8 months after starting I was at 178. I feel my body was reprogramed and didn't eat like before. It was amazing how many times a day I would tell myself no don't eat. Sometimes I would swallow my spit as that seemed to work for me in taking away the hunger for maybe another hour or two. Cut out a bunch of stuff and went for fruit and salads but mostly didn't eat. A few exercises a few times an week...push ups sit ups etc.

What you have done is way over the top and I congratulate YOU !

I've gained back about 18lbs since about 3yrs. ago. Feel great and stopped smoking those 2 packs a day. I started vaping, like e-cigarettes but better and the day I started I didn't need cigarettes. That was 1.5yrs ago. Still no smokes. You see its better than the patch as you reduce your nicotine at your pace and the juice flavors are all over the place like choc. strawberry, coffee, tobacco, etc. etc.

Vaping is very much like smoking but the most important thing is finding at least 3 flavors that you really like. Reason for this is our taste buds react different during the day and you don't want to only have 1 or 2 flavors as you might get tired of them and go get a pack of cigs.

I'm sharing all this vape stuff because there are still many folks that think its still like it was when e-cigs first came out but man have they changed. You smokers need to go to as many vape shops as you can find. Most will let you try their flavors. Keep at it as vaping can be very satisfying.

Any questions my email is open let me know.
Dave



bigkahunadad said:


> Feb 1 2002 found me at UCLA in a surgeons office talking about preperations for bariactric surgery the following may. My weight...458lbs. at 6'1" 41yrs. old I wore a size 60" waist and was obviously a mess. I started a diet/exercise routine to try and lose as much as possible before the surgery. I had so much sucess that I cancelled the surgery. Later that year I took up mtb. By thanksgiving 02 I was down to 320lbs., but had a bad mtb accident that kept me off the bike for a extended time. Fast forward to thanksgiving 04, I weigh in at 380lbs. and decide I have to get serious about my health. I take up roadbiking and got hooked, this morn I stepped on the scales at 275lbs, my goal is to get down to 220lbs., and now I'm confident I'll be able to. I wear a size 42"-44" waist now. So far this year I've logged over 1400 miles on the road and have done 3 organized centurys. The trick now is to balance my road riding with mtbing. I'll post 3 pics ,1 at 458, 1 at 380 , and 1 at 280.
> Jim S.
> OK HERES THE PICS!


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Christmas week last year, I was diagnosed with Diabetes (type 2, and no insulin...controlled with a pill and diet), and was very overweight. 5'7" and 252 pounds. I have a family history of diabetes, and also know what happens if you don't take care of yourself with diabetes. I was also a 2 pack a day smoker. Prior to being diagnosed, I started to think "I look like a slob and feel like crap", but couldn't motivate myself to do anything. Nothing is more motivating than "You've got diabetes and you'll possibly lose your legs and organ function if you don't do something!". 

I immediately changed my diet, getting rid of the majority of sugar, and vastly decreasing other carbs. December 31st I bought a bicycle, and starting riding 20+ miles a week.

As of now, I'm down to 229 pounds, my blood sugar levels are that of a non-diabetic, dropped a size in clothes, and feel a lot better. I quit smoking in favor of vaping.

My goal for the year is to get down to 200 pounds, get off the meds, and be in good enough shape to do a bike race. Also, quit vaping.

Pics when I've lost a few more pounds.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

So, I wish I had some pictures but this has been more of a sort of prove it to myself kind of thing and I didn't think to take pics as I'm not too fond of sending my ugly mug on voyages across the interwebz. But... since it's been a year and a new spring is rolling and I am still on track I am inspire to post here along with everyone's great stories!

Last January 7th I weighed myself and found the astoundingly depressing reading of 373 lbs. Now I have always been a big guy and am a former collegiate football player so have spent a good portion of my life in the gym and eating pretty much whatever I liked and having it only show up as "positive bulk" in the little slice of world I lived a huge portion younger life in. But at 33 and years after having let any seriously competitive athletic avenue this number really hit home. That along with the fact that the added bulk I had acquired over the past several years was wreaking havoc on old nagging injuries to joints from my younger years as well as my mild asthma and I decided it was time to get my ass back in gear!

Over the past year I have worked to drastically change my general eating habits and routine (portion control is a huge thing to adjust to after you grow up eating as much of whatever you want and not packing on flab to show for it, lol). Dialed things down to eating a simple piece of fruit or a handful of nuts in the morning after hitting the gym, have a nice salad for lunch, then a sensible protein oriented supper/dinner with minimal carb intake as a general rule of thumb. Generally I have prepared myself a veggie or nut type of snack for the midday stretch between lunch and dinner if I feel peckish at all, but this has worked for me (partially through force of will at times).

As far as physical activity goes I hit 60 minutes of cardio either at the gym or on the wind trainer at home 6 days a week. I try to push out 1000 push ups a day and at least 500 situps/crunches. This is my general "gym" routine then I try to get in 10-12 mile loops 3-4 times a week plus some heavy rides on the weekends.

As of now I am down 140+ lbs since that day last January and am still working to get where exactly I want to be. It feels good to know that I can do this without it feeling like too much of a chore even though I am a bit older now. Just gotta keep working and keep from slacking again!

Thank you to everyone else who has shared their stories!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Great job guys! Stay focused and continue to look at the big picture, and remember, God willing you're going to get to New Years Eve this year one way or another, and what you look like and how you feel on that day is entirely up to you! 

Keep it up!


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

So, I don't have any photos, but here is my before and what I have done so far. 

About 2 and a half years ago, I started going to the gym to try and get back in shape. I had some successes at the gym and saw some weight loss results. After a while though, I hurt my knee on the treadmill, and that took a bit of my excitement out of the gym somewhat. It was at about that time that I changed shifts at work and stopped going to the gym altogether. It didn't take long for all of my progress to vanish right before my eyes. 

After about a year, though, I started getting the urge to get back at it, and that was my starring point. I am 6'4" and weighed about 285, and was looking for a way to get some excercise that wouldn't hurt my knee again and that I could work into my day. I bought a cheap bike from wal mart (rookie mistake) and started using it to ride to work every day. It started out being really tough, and I wasn't sure I could really do it, but I decided to stick with it. After a few months, I started to see real results, and was feeling great. Meanwhile, my cheap POS bike was disintegrating. Lesson learned, I bought a better bike. It is still an entry level machine at best, but it has served much better. 

I didn't really stick to my plans to commute on the bike through the winter, but this spring I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got back on the bike. Today I am checking in at 240 and falling. I still have work to do, but I am working on it, and sooner or later I am going to get there.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

Any new stories ... Myself starting at 358 in Feb 2017 ... Walking and starting to ride my MTB again ... It hurts abut hurts good ... Need to stay the course ...


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Delete


----------



## JackalopeRider (Jun 16, 2013)

This thread is awesome, Any new Transformations or updates? I myself am just starting. I was 6'2" 335 first of the year. Monday morning I was 307.

This thread is impressive. First time in my life I feel like I have actually made the change instead of dieting.. I will post up pics later of before and after's!!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

JackalopeRider said:


> This thread is awesome, Any new Transformations or updates? I myself am just starting. I was 6'2" 335 first of the year. Monday morning I was 307.
> 
> This thread is impressive. First time in my life I feel like I have actually made the change instead of dieting.. I will post up pics later of before and after's!!


Congrats on your change and results! I have since changed to a plant based diet and feel great, both physically and mentally.

My CRP (C-Reactive Protein) inflammation test results were a low of 5.1 (terribly high) since 2010 even though I lost 125lbs and was eating lean meats and dairy. It was so high that I was checked for Lupus, MS and other autoimmune diseases. ...... I went plant based and changed nothing else, and after only 5 months my CRP fell to .04!

That's my update...... Keep on doing whatever you're doing and always look towards the big picture no matter how hungry you are.... Keep us updated!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

*Before & Current*

When I joined MTBR and came across this thread, I've always wanted to post some before and after pics with a story.

But,

I'm calling my post Before & Current, because I'm still in the race to lose weight.

No pics added right now, because I feel a little disappointed in myself. Only because of my current weight. Don't misunderstand, my weight has come down, and lately at a very slow and I mean slow pace.

At the beginning of last year(2017), I was at 320lbs. I did a few rides in Feb 2017, but I really didn't start until mid May 2017
All of 2017 I dropped 70lbs and was down to 250lbs.

Being 250lbs at the beginning of 2018 felt pretty good emotionally. Since then I have only been able to knock down 13lbs (sometimes 15lbs, but with fluctuation).

I suppose it's my disappointment with myself. Should I be disappointed? HELL NO, is my answer! But I am.

I really worked hard in 2018 and only gotten rid of 13lbs. 2017 was soooooo much easier.

So, for 2019 I will use my 2018 disappointment to work harder for the new year.

I wanted so badly to be down to 220 by the end of the year, and maybe 200 by May 2019. It aint gonna happen... lol

****** EDIT ********

After I posted, I went for a ride and the whole time I was thinking "That I wasn't very inspirational in what I said"

I believe this thread is here to inspire, so here are the things I am happy about and hopefully inspire someone else.

With my weight loss, was also not needing any of my prescription medications. Actually my doctor sounded happier then I was.

I was taking 6 pills aday, and needing to use a CPAP machine because of my sleep apnea.
(2) High blood pressure
(2) Daily gout control, + 2 others when I had a flare up.
(2) Metformin (big ole horse pills) for blood glucose control

After I stopped taking them, I would check myself on a regular to make sure. Now I randomly check and everything is better compared when I was taking the medications daily.








320lbs, Pic was taken Feb 2017








**edit addon** July, 25th 2017 - 270lbs








** edit correction date and weight** Oct 4th, 2017 - 257.5lbs








About a year later from the first pic, Feb 2018








Just a side by side of that neck... lol








Feb 2018 - About 250lbs or a little less








About 2 weeks ago. Oct 2018 - 240lbs or a little less


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

^ Great job brother! Just keep doing what you're doing and remember there is no "perfect".... just keep on trying the best you can and just do you.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

D Bone said:


> ^ Great job brother! Just keep doing what you're doing and remember there is no "perfect".... just keep on trying the best you can and just do you.


Thank you!

You're correct and I am really happy you pointed out that there is no 'Perfect', I just need to keep trying and doing my best.

Yesterday was a great reminder and makes me proud of myself.

My story before getting my Marlin bike in 2011, was pretty sad. My gout caused me a lot of pain and destroyed several joints in my body, and my weight was up there. I couldn't walk far. Doing yard work had to be split into different days. I could only work in my front yard one day, then the next work on the back yard.

Since I started riding, I'm able to complete the front and backyard in one day. I now make it a priority to still ride on yard day.

Yesterday was one of them. I'm in Michigan and in my area we need to remove our leaves. I purposely don't use a blower because I want the workout from it.

Afterwards I did a 20mile ride, and I was tired... lol
but I really felt great about it.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I decided that maybe its time to share my story. Back in April of 2017 I was in an accident that fractured three vertebrae, dislocated and fractured my shoulder, and tore the MCL in my knee. I had always been a big guy but the inactivity and heavy eating (struggled with depression during all this) caught up to me. In the summer of 2018 the doctor told me I had fatty liver and had gotten up to 302 lbs. I shrugged it off at first thinking that there was nothing I could do. Finally in November I had an "ah-ha" moment and realized that the path I was heading down would see me dead before my kids were fully grown. I got serious and committed to changing. I counted calories and upped the activity. The lbs came off and the depression got better. Now I'm at 239lbs today. Thats 63lbs down in 6.5 months. I feel like a different person now.

302 lbs








246 lbs








239lbs


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Hell yea!! Great job! So cool seeing people finally saying "I can do it"..... and doing it.


----------



## Golddr2000 (May 4, 2004)

Hello, I am 265lbs And I am wondering how much of a difference it made for you guys that lost 50 or more pounds on the suspension performance when going through rock gardens and rough root trails. The guys I ride with are between 160 and 200 pounds and just blow through the rough stuff whereas when I go through I seem to get Jarred and hung up on the rocks going on the same line on the trail. I just wonder if losing the weight Y would make much of a difference.


----------



## Golddr2000 (May 4, 2004)

Hello, I am 265lbs  And I am wondering how much of a difference it made for you guys that lost 50 or more pounds on the suspension performance when going through rock gardens and rough rooty trails. The guys I ride with are between 160 and 200 pounds and just blow through the rough stuff whereas when I go through I seem to get Jarred and hung up on the rocks going on the same line on the trail. I just wonder if losing the weight would make much of a difference.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Quick update on my progress. Now down 80lbs.

302lbs









222lbs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Quick update on my progress. Now down 80lbs.
> 
> 302lbs
> 
> ...





Golddr2000 said:


> Hello, I am 265lbs And I am wondering how much of a difference it made for you guys that lost 50 or more pounds on the suspension performance when going through rock gardens and rough rooty trails. The guys I ride with are between 160 and 200 pounds and just blow through the rough stuff whereas when I go through I seem to get Jarred and hung up on the rocks going on the same line on the trail. I just wonder if losing the weight would make much of a difference.


 Definitely makes a huge difference!!!!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

New to the group and new to MTBs in general.

I started weight loss journey at like 335-340lbs. Was diagnosed with the diabeetus II 4 years ago. Made massive diet changes (not dieting just food intake) and with meds have it on lockdown now. Down to 285lbs and dropping. Current weight loss is literally with 0 exercise and working out other than yard work and walking for work.

Adding in MTBing 3-4 days a week on local farm gravel/dirt roads and tracks on weekends should really help to shed another 30-40 lbs. I carry a LOT of muscle so 30-40 should get me pretty lean (I still have 16" biceps and can bench 300+) but I'll never be a skinny guy lol.

Basically I cut out all carbs and sugars/limit myself to 40-60g of carbs a day max or usually 20-30 or less along with intermittent fasting of 16/8. Ie I eat between 12-8pm or 11-7pm and fast the rest of the time. No breakfast is easy to do. I occasionally do a 24 hour fast. I eat anything veggie wise and anything meat with no calorie restrictions. If I eat cheese it's a hard cheese. Dr has me on metformin and trulicity but fixing to cut the met out and eventually the trulicity as my numbers get better and better. Labs are spot on(once a quarter) and BP is usually 115-125/70-80.

One thing I would mention that I have not seen much discussion of is TRT therapy. I would highly suggest anyone posting to this thread to get it checked out. I struggled for years trying to diet/lose weight/exercise and nothing worked. Finally got my testosterone checked a year ago and I was at 200&#8230;&#8230;normal range is 600-1000. Started that and it has been a MASSIVE huge difference. Going to a TRT clinic but my Dr (also my best friend from HS) is fully monitoring it. On a 110mg dose weekly and my number is in the 650-750 range. He said as long as I am at 6-700 I have no worries. Above 700 and when you get to 1000 or above is when you can have major issues like strokes and aneurysms. I can actually build and maintain muscle now like I used to and have energy like the old days. Has been a massive life changer for me.

If anyone has any questions about fasting/diabeetus or about TRT ask or PM me.

Pics are a before from 2012 or so and yesterday. I didn't think it was a big difference till I found the before pic lol! I've lost 6" off waist at least and none of my clothes fit - almost into 2x from 3x sizes.

Have a bike on order and should get it in next 30 days - 2022 Santa Cruz Hightower AL D in mineral. Can't wait!


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

My meaty a** self at 280lbs
XXL shirts and 40 inch jeans/shorts


http://imgur.com/ssw4Ctt


Getting close to my goal at 178lbs
Small/medium shirts and 30-32 inch jeans/shorts


http://imgur.com/hi03cGN


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow nice work!


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Thanks man!

You're doing pretty durn good yourself!


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Nocturnalnature71 said:


> My meaty a** self at 280lbs
> XXL shirts and 40 inch jeans/shorts
> 
> 
> ...



Hit my goal, so I'm going to keep on shredding to 6-8 percent BF and then do a nice slow bulk after the holidays.



http://imgur.com/zlMtPmq


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow!! What a transformation! Congrats to the new you and your new health.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

D Bone said:


> Wow!! What a transformation! Congrats to the new you and your new health.


I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

240-->220lbs

View attachment 1969119


----------



## Grumpy Old Goat (Dec 2, 2021)

No photos yet. 52, 6’2” - about 270 as of about 2 months ago. I want to get somewhere back in the vicinity of where I was in college (165 pounds and almost entirely composed of calves.) I’m aware that’s not a realistic goal, but if I can get back under 200 in a year to 18 months, that’ll be awesome.

Less beer, better choices and more activity, I think, will go a long way.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Latest pick for me. Left 330+ I. 2017. Was probably 337-339 there. Right is 285 but been there for 10 weeks. Hit the gym full time 10 weeks ago and I’m into a 2x shirt now (been 30 years since I got a 2xl) so I’m seeing big NSVs (non scale victories) so I’m totally happy still even not losing pounds. Jeans are 48s and I’m easily a 46, but waiting till 44 to get new jeans!

I can honestly say without the TRT therapy I def wouldn’t be in the gym like I am nor would I be putting on muscle like I am (225lbs bench 3x10). I was at 200 test (600-1000 is normal - I stay at 600-700 so normal male range not juiced up at 1000 lol) and it’s made the biggest difference for me in regards to energy, endurance, strength etc. I did a double workout Friday so I could take off weekend and then mowed Saturday, did chores all day and still had energy.

If you’re over 40–45 and can’t lose weight/no energy - get it checked. Talk to your Dr! Don’t be embarrassed. Ask any questions here or feel free to PM me.

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

More progress, same weight (285ish) but body recomp still in progress. Gym 4 days a week, riding 2-4 days trying to build up pedaling endurance. 2.75miles is my limit right now. Hope to get to 10+ miles by late July. Upper body only at gym, bike for legs and cardio.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Keep it going my man!!!

If I could give one piece of advice, work in at least one leg session a week in the gym.
I say this because I followed the same routine on my fitness journey. 
I used the bike for my lower leg exercise, but once I incorporated a leg day my riding capabilities started improving dramatically.

I now do 5 days a week in the gym, with two leg days, and ride 4 times a week averaging 100 miles per week.

I have no doubts your perseverance will get you there as well.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks! I would but I have bad knees, fractured my pelvis 8 years ago and have bad ankles (broken both) and a chip out of the top of my right foot. 😁 Maybe I’ll just do leg extensions and hammy curls as most everything else causes issues (squat/leg press/etc).


----------

